# DCL Picture of the Day - Part 5



## ssanders79

This thread is the fifth to be opened for everyone to share their pictures and memories of DCL. 

*Previous DCL POD Threads*
DCL Picture of the Day - Part 1
DCL Picture of the Day - Part 2
DCL Picture of the Day - Part 3
DCL Picture of the Day - Part 4


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Cruise Line Captain Mickey Drawing by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## tiffinymunn

At sea


----------



## shadowryter

tiffinymunn said:


> At sea


He's pixie dusted...how cool and appropriate.


----------



## shadowryter

Costa Maya ruins - October 2012


----------



## aan1701

The Wonder from the Mall in Puerto Vallarta from this years WBPC. 





Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## tiffinymunn

shadowryter said:


> He's pixie dusted...how cool and appropriate.



Thank You!!! btw, I LOVE your work! Beautiful!!


----------



## MomoMama




----------



## declansdad




----------



## tstobb

Rocking on Castaway Cay


----------



## Evad

Back from the Med last week. What a great cruise!!!


Barcelona from our hotel....


----------



## lilpooh108

I posted this in my TR, but here's my favorite pic from our June 1 Med Cruise 

Portofino


----------



## p17blo

Magic Theatre Lobby by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## declansdad

From the Dream


----------



## jeepwreck

spotted the Disney Wonder Docked near my office today  I wanted to jump on it so bad


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## mkmommy

I am so jealous of those lucky souls who will be waking up to a Naples/ Mt Vesuvius sunrise on the Magic this summer.


----------



## tinker1bell

Looks like some of you just sailed on the Magic---June 1.  My husband's brother and his childhood sweetheart got married June 2 on the ship.  If anyone has pictures, please could you send them to me???  I would so love that....  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Stephieann

Love looking at the pictures ... ready for my cruise in Sept 2013... I have one question for everyone:

Does anyone else have a habit of looking for a like button to like someones pictures... LOL I know i do!!


----------



## VShields

Stephieann said:


> Love looking at the pictures ... ready for my cruise in Sept 2013... I have one question for everyone:
> 
> Does anyone else have a habit of looking for a like button to like someones pictures... LOL I know i do!!



YES! In fact, I just looked for the like button to like your post!


----------



## Stephieann

VShields said:


> YES! In fact, I just looked for the like button to like your post!


----------



## p17blo

Magic Atrium by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## tiffinymunn

Magic. Tendering to Grand Cayman


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## MrsMac

mkmommy said:


> I am so jealous of those lucky souls who will be waking up to a Naples/ Mt Vesuvius sunrise on the Magic this summer.



You might well be - but I'll be soo jealous of your spring break 2014! I can only afford to cruise every other year so next year the girls and I will be stuck in NI while you are on the Dream or the Fantasy AGAIN!!!!

I'll take a sunrise photo from you if i'm up early enough! What time do you suggest I need to be up on Deck 9??

MrsMac


----------



## Evad




----------



## speicher46

IMG_2709 by speicher.william, on Flickr


----------



## speicher46

IMG_2741 by speicher.william, on Flickr


----------



## speicher46

IMG_2668 by speicher.william, on Flickr


----------



## caribbeandreaming

Fantasy taken from Pelican Point.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## p17blo

Magic Quiet Cove Pool Night III by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## lilpooh108

jeepwreck said:


> spotted the Disney Wonder Docked near my office today  I wanted to jump on it so bad



WOW.  Was this taken from your office window?  Cuz that would be amazing.


----------



## lilpooh108

Evad said:


>



Love this!  Where were you standing?  Was this near the cannons in the Palace Square?


----------



## Evad

lilpooh108 said:


> Love this!  Where were you standing?  Was this near the cannons in the Palace Square?



Thank you!! I was further down away from the crowds about 1/2 mile from the Palace square. It was a residential area.


----------



## lilpooh108

Evad said:


> Thank you!! I was further down away from the crowds about 1/2 mile from the Palace square. It was a residential area.


----------



## tinkerone

lilpooh108 said:


> WOW.  Was this taken from your office window?  Cuz that would be amazing.



I disagree.  it would be torture!  can you imagine having to stare at that every week.......i'd be in tears.  
on the other hand, you could be right.


----------



## jeepwreck

lilpooh108 said:


> WOW.  Was this taken from your office window?  Cuz that would be amazing.



lol no i wish. i was walking by on my lunch break and took the picture from dock side.


----------



## p17blo

Magic Atrium V by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## mkmommy

Evad said:


>



Your pictures are beautiful, I can't wait to see some of Rome


----------



## Evad

mkmommy said:


> Your pictures are beautiful, I can't wait to see some of Rome



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## tinkmom2

Here is an old one of the back side of the "Dutchman" from 2009.


----------



## p17blo

Something a little different, but I class this as a DCL picture of the day as I took this mid-atlantic from my verandah on Magic...  The full moon followed a day or two later but for some reason I didn't take it (but wish I had now).




Magic Mid Atlantic Moon by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Leaving Castaway Cay


----------



## Moxin

In keeping with the theme...


----------



## LoveMickey




----------



## NC State

Thank you for the pictures.  Our first cruise is in Sept and we can't wait!


----------



## tinkmom2

NC State said:


> Thank you for the pictures.  Our first cruise is in Sept and we can't wait!


This site will definitely give you the Disney fever!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## p17blo

Magic Studio Sea by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## tinkerone

p17blo said:


> Something a little different, but I class this as a DCL picture of the day as I took this mid-atlantic from my verandah on Magic...  The full moon followed a day or two later but for some reason I didn't take it (but wish I had now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Mid Atlantic Moon by P17blo, on Flickr


very nice shot.  you must have a powerful camera to get all that detail.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dixielady908

leaving Tortola


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

**subscribing**
Loving this thread!!
Is there also a thread just for excursion pix?


----------



## budamacdvcr

View of the Fantasy from CC cabana #6




Sunset on day at sea from 7-night Fantasy taken from Meridian


----------



## kel4876

Lovely sunset pics.


----------



## kel4876




----------



## kel4876

Barry the barracuda at Castaway Cay (not to worry, he ignored us and other snorkelers).


----------



## Dixielady908

This is the worst site to see    Arrival back at Port Canaveral...


----------



## tiffinymunn




----------



## Moxin

I had booked the Parasailing excursion this day...anyone want to guess whether or not I went?


----------



## jtkboston

Moxin said:


> I had booked the Parasailing excursion this day...anyone want to guess whether or not I went?



Looks a bit too windy, sorry you missed it


----------



## Evad




----------



## p17blo

Castaway Pelican Plunge II by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## p17blo

Not really what you want (or expect) to see when you are on Castaway Cay




Castaway  Dream Sail Away by  P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Baked Alaska


----------



## wannabimagineer

p17blo said:


> Magic Atrium V by P17blo, on Flickr



Fantastic picture, I haven't seen one that has captured this view of the Magic lobby before.


----------



## declansdad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## GreensboroKG

Fantasy Heading Out






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mkmommy

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## pirate

Interested in a walking tour of Nassau that includes the Queen's Staircase, Fort Fincastle and the Lighthouse. Can anyone give me suggestions, or their experience with going to these places. Thanks for any information.


----------



## Evad




----------



## p17blo

Magic Mickey Pool Night by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

Fantasy at Castaway Cay by prettyprincessjen, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Enchanted Garden


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Cruisefan2




----------



## lilpooh108

Cruisefan2 said:


>



LOVE  this picture.


----------



## lilpooh108

Evad said:


>



Ewwwwwh (ewh to the river, not your photo )

Was the water really yellow?  We skipped Florence.


----------



## mkmommy

lilpooh108 said:


> Ewwwwwh (ewh to the river, not your photo )
> 
> Was the water really yellow?  We skipped Florence.



I am so glad someone asked.  Evad,  the colour in your pictures is always so bright and crisp making your  pictures amazing, but that river is something else.


----------



## Evad

Yep that was the colour of the river all right!! It had a real muddy look to it. I wouldn't want to swim in it though there were people laying on a little beach there.


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

The Last Bits of Castaway Cay by prettyprincessjen,


----------



## Evad




----------



## clairedy6

Here are some pictures from our Mexican Riviera cruise in March of 2012:






Disney Wonder ship as seen from the tender ride to Cabo
















View from ship of Puerto Vallarta, Mexico






Sailing away from Puerto Vallarta, Mexico


----------



## DisneyHelen

Capri from Magic 7 Day Med Cruise June 13,2013


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## mkmommy

PrincessShmoo said:


>



I must admit, I am so glad that this banner has not been up on the last several cruises we have been on, it is so sad to see>


----------



## DaveH

I took this on the Dream in 2011.


----------



## mrp4352

Hi Pirate!  

I don't know if anyone's answered yet or not, but this thread is dedicated to pictures. You'll probably have better luck asking this out on the main board.





pirate said:


> Interested in a walking tour of Nassau that includes the Queen's Staircase, Fort Fincastle and the Lighthouse. Can anyone give me suggestions, or their experience with going to these places. Thanks for any information.


----------



## dolphingirl47

DSC_0211 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Sunset on the med....


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## jajomo0118

Evad:

I could look at your work all day long. Stunning!!

I recently upgraded my Olympus E410 and purchased the D7000 with along with the Nikon 35mm f/1.8 and Tamron AF 28-75mm f/2.8. I am nowhere as accomplished as you..but seeing similar specs...gives me a glimmer of hope...and if I can ever get past page 83 of the manual. I am way more a fire by trial person...lol. 

Anyway...AWESOME WORK... I really enjoy them all!


----------



## Evad

jajomo0118 said:


> Evad:
> 
> I could look at your work all day long. Stunning!!
> 
> I recently upgraded my Olympus E410 and purchased the D7000 with along with the Nikon 35mm f/1.8 and Tamron AF 28-75mm f/2.8. I am nowhere as accomplished as you..but seeing similar specs...gives me a glimmer of hope...and if I can ever get past page 83 of the manual. I am way more a fire by trial person...lol.
> 
> Anyway...AWESOME WORK... I really enjoy them all!



Thank you so much!!! Your pic on the photo board is just awesome!!! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

Evad said:


> Sunset on the med....



Gorgeous! What deck level is this?  Thanks!


----------



## LoveMickey

Nice sunset pic


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Not my picture, but I'm going to say it's deck 9.  Maybe the walkway from the aft seating at BBB toward the front, starboard side?


----------



## clairedy6

Evad said:


>



 wow that is absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## clairedy6

LoveMickey said:


> Nice sunset pic



thank you!


----------



## vakamalua

Satellite Falls, Fantasy:  Sunset over St. Thomas


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad

MissDaisyofTexas said:


> Gorgeous! What deck level is this?  Thanks!



Thanks so much!! 

That's deck 9 forward on the Magic just past the Cove Cafe.





clairedy6 said:


> wow that is absolutely gorgeous!!!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## dennisbryce

I love this sight 



PrincessShmoo said:


>


----------



## tinkerone

dennisbryce said:


> I love this sight



ditto.  and there is another one princesshmoo posted a few days ago that shows the magic from the window of the dcl bus.  loved that pic.  takes me to my happy place.


----------



## Evad

Which way back to the ship??????


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DaveH




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## FairyGrandmother

clairedy6 said:


> thank you!



I don't believe the picture is of deck 9, those are life boats at the top of the picture and the life boats are on deck 4. I is a beautful picture I wish I could get that quality,but to do so I would actualy have to learn how to use a camera that was more advanced then a point and shoot.


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DaveH




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## PegIra




----------



## PegIra




----------



## clairedy6

FairyGrandmother said:


> I don't believe the picture is of deck 9, those are life boats at the top of the picture and the life boats are on deck 4. I is a beautful picture I wish I could get that quality,but to do so I would actualy have to learn how to use a camera that was more advanced then a point and shoot.



Yes it was deck 4, I think the other poster was talking about a different picture that was taken on deck 9. I took the sunset picture with a Canon Rebel T3 and I'm pretty sure it was on auto. This is the first DSLR I've ever owned and it was a very easy transition for me from a point and shoot. If you're looking for a DSLR that takes great pictures on auto I highly recommend it!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Started With a Mouse




----------



## clairedy6

Started With a Mouse said:


>



Stunning!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib




----------



## wcw57

PrincessShmoo said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> *WOW!  *I never saw the desk top in my cabin....there was always too much stuff strewn about on it....navigators, shopping bags, hair clips......


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## storms71

Trunk Bay St Johns


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

S.S. Lane Victory


----------



## Evad




----------



## Cruisefan2




----------



## Cruisefan2




----------



## Cruisefan2




----------



## Cruisefan2

Ok one more haha


----------



## dolphingirl47

DSC_0852 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr


----------



## SeattleSuz

Stephieann said:


> Love looking at the pictures ... ready for my cruise in Sept 2013... I have one question for everyone:
> 
> Does anyone else have a habit of looking for a like button to like someones pictures... LOL I know i do!!



LOL, yes, I keep doing the same thing on so many different posts today!!


----------



## SeattleSuz

jenseib said:


>



I will have to show my DH this pic!  He will be happy to see it!!


----------



## vakamalua

WBPC May '13: Cartagena, Columbia


----------



## Ljbadfan

Ketchikan Alaska from our July 15-22nd 2013 cruise


----------



## Kitster

Thanks to our friend, and former Wonder Head Server, Anil and Chef Bernardo, this was a cruise Stephen and I will NEVER forget. After having 'special' desserts delivered to our table each of the three previous nights, Chef Bernardo personally delivered this beautiful chocolate covered strawberry creation on our last night.


----------



## Evad




----------



## rtkane

Crevasse picture taken during the Helicopter Glacier Trek in Juneau from the 7/15/13 Alaskan Cruise


----------



## rtkane

Ljbadfan said:


> Ketchikan Alaska from our July 15-22nd 2013 cruise




Look familiar?  Same cruise.  We must've been on deck at virtually the same time taking the same picture.  Whatever is floating in the water is just a hundred feet or so away in each:


----------



## Started With a Mouse




----------



## DaveH

Three pictures of the Flying Dutchman.

October 22, 2007





May 11, 2010





November 30, 2010


----------



## Ljbadfan

tracy arm day


----------



## Ljbadfan

Ketchikan river


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## smeecanada

Ljbadfan said:


> tracy arm day




Nice shot.  What type of camera did you use?


----------



## Ljbadfan

I use a Nikon d5000 camera with a 55 to 300mm lens.  just a little touch up in photoshop. that is what I use for my photos. yep my camera is a little old at 12 mp, but its my go to camera, that I use.


----------



## Ljbadfan

our magical moment from our cruise. Alaska on wonder from July 15th through 22nd. from our wonderful servers, Kerry-sean, sedat, and yukiko.


----------



## RDP




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## PegIra

Storm approaching in the distance


----------



## Ljbadfan

Skagway Alaska


----------



## jajomo0118

From 2011.....



Disney Dream by CLMDigitalArt, on Flickr


----------



## dolphingirl47

DSC_0916 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr


----------



## Robin"D"

Flying Dutchman??!!??  

Just thought I would help 

Robin & Angel "D"   




PegIra said:


>


----------



## mkmommy

My unsentimental daughter who saves nothing, may not be so unsentimental. 

These must be from Aladdin.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Started With a Mouse




----------



## Evad

Found this store in Florence....


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## TempusFugit




----------



## Evad




----------



## MomoMama

PrincessShmoo said:


>



PrincessShmoo, I saw your pic and I remembered taking the same pic when I was on Magic in May!





Next cruise I will be on Wonder and will take the same pic!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad

Sunset on the Med......


----------



## jenf22

Taken from our verandah


----------



## Started With a Mouse




----------



## lilpooh108

Started With a Mouse said:


>



Love it!  We loved Juneau during our DCL Alaskan


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## lilpooh108

Skagway:








Tracy's Crab Shack:




Cruising the Inside Passage:








Tequila Tasting:


----------



## lilpooh108

Mendenhall Glacier, Juneau









Hiking to Nugget Falls









Cruising out of Juneau


----------



## redmomof4

I want to say thank you everyone for posting such beautiful pictures. It has made me look through old DCL pictures in preparation for our sailing on Thursday!! Now, if only I can take some better pictures this year (I've been honing up my skills and have some new lenses) and figure out how to post some.


----------



## Evad




----------



## tinkmom2

I love when you are driving to port and you first glance at the ship and then get closer and realize how huge it is!


----------



## MrsRamos

pirate said:


> Interested in a walking tour of Nassau that includes the Queen's Staircase, Fort Fincastle and the Lighthouse. Can anyone give me suggestions, or their experience with going to these places. Thanks for any information.



I got this from some ones else's TR..

http://www.brentjes.com/nassau.html


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Cptnkirky

jenseib said:


> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jenseib/media/Sept 22 2012 Boarding Magic/shops22.jpg.html



What are these? Cups? Free or cost? They are too cute!


----------



## Cptnkirky

jenseib said:


> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jenseib/media/Sept 22 2012 Boarding Magic/shops22.jpg.html[/
> 
> Oops sry


----------



## jenseib

Cptnkirky said:


> What are these? Cups? Free or cost? They are too cute!



These were on the magic last Sept. I think they were in the gift shop.


----------



## lilpooh108

Helicopter glacier flightseeing & trek


----------



## lilpooh108

jenseib said:


>



These are so cute!


----------



## Kitster

lilpooh108 said:


> Tracy's Crab Shack:



LOVED Tracy's Crab Shack.


----------



## lilpooh108

Kitster said:


> LOVED Tracy's Crab Shack.



My DH got car sick on the MGT bus on the way there from Mendenhall.  I had the entire combo to myself


----------



## SrisonS

The Watcher III by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## black magic

Sorry, I'm having problems getting this to post up from my flikr account.

Let me try it again.


----------



## black magic

Is there a minimum post count required to post attachments?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

black magic said:


> Is there a minimum post count required to post attachments?



Don't know, are you asking about posting pictures?  You can do that at 10 posts.


----------



## black magic

ok, thanks.  Apparently I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

black magic said:


> ok, thanks.  Apparently I'm doing something wrong.



To post a picture, you need to download the picture to a photo hosting site (I use http://tinypic.com/).  Others would be Photobucket, Flickr......

After downloading the picture there, you copy the


----------



## lilpooh108

black magic said:


> Sorry, I'm having problems getting this to post up from my flikr account.
> 
> Let me try it again.



Make sure your default Flickr settings are on public view.  If it's F&F only, it probably won't show.


----------



## black magic

. by Texas5150, on Flickr

Thanks everybody.

Castaway Cay on our July 6th cruise.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Bethry




----------



## tinkerone

Bethry said:


>



NICE SHOT!!!  takes me right back.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## LoveMickey




----------



## wcw57

Bethry:  nice composition.  A really nice photo!  I don't often compliment pics (though I enjoy almost all of them) but *yours* struck a chord....


----------



## Bethry

tinkerone said:


> NICE SHOT!!!  takes me right back.  thanks for sharing.





wcw57 said:


> Bethry:  nice composition.  A really nice photo!  I don't often compliment pics (though I enjoy almost all of them) but *yours* struck a chord....



Thanks very much!


----------



## Aeryn76

I love this thread! I love to look at all these awesome photos and can't wait to add my own. Keep them coming guys.


----------



## Nini05

Had fam photo on stepsnbfore early dinner last night of cruise.  Went to sowband then back to shutters.  It was so crowded we could not even peruse the ton of pictures of our fam of 11'. Shutters, u misded the boat in this.  Some pics were reallygood, but not worth the wait in line and such a crowdwd area.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Nini05 said:


> Had fam photo on stepsnbfore early dinner last night of cruise.  Went to sowband then back to shutters.  It was so crowded we could not even peruse the ton of pictures of our fam of 11'. Shutters, u misded the boat in this.  Some pics were reallygood, but not worth the wait in line and such a crowdwd area.



I think you've posted this in the wrong place.  If you have a problem with Shutters, you need to either contact them (or DCL).  Posting here won't get you anything. 

This thread is personal pictures that we've taken on various DCL cruises.


----------



## jl234

Looking up at the chandelier on the Fantasy.


----------



## Ljbadfan

the other ships


----------



## Ljbadfan

life boat drill


----------



## dolphingirl47

DSC_0434 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr


----------



## mrp4352

Love the approaching storm!!



black magic said:


> . by Texas5150, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks everybody.
> 
> Castaway Cay on our July 6th cruise.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## pillow

dolphingirl47 said:


> DSC_0434 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr



Alaska???  Which town?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, Alaska. Ketchikan. This was my favourite of the three ports.

Corinna


----------



## Cheryl726

jenseib said:


>



This is pretty, where is it?


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## rescuetink

Ljbadfan said:


> life boat drill



WOW!!  I would have loved to have seen that!!  Actually, I would love a ride in one!!  They should make that a shore excursion on CC!!


----------



## lilpooh108

Not scenic, but lots of fun.  Loved the Fab 5's Med outfits:


----------



## lilpooh108

Portofino


----------



## Gracies Moms

One of our magical moments....relaxing on the deck with Goofy (in his jammies) 




041213 - hanging out with Goofy on the deck by Kim and M, on Flickr


----------



## Momma2Jax

Gracies Moms said:


> One of our magical moments....relaxing on the deck with Goofy (in his jammies)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/35267238@N00/8653103993/
> 041213 - hanging out with Goofy on the deck by Kim and M, on Flickr



Oh my goodness that is a picture to treasure always!


----------



## Glfnjoe

Gracies Moms said:


> One of our magical moments....relaxing on the deck with Goofy (in his jammies)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/35267238@N00/8653103993/
> 041213 - hanging out with Goofy on the deck by Kim and M, on Flickr



It's moments like that which make a Disney cruise worth the extra $$.


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

I have to say, Ive never had a desire to go to Alaska. But After looking at all of these pix taken from the cruises to Alaska, it is now one of my top destinations!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

Cheryl726 said:


> This is pretty, where is it?



I need to relook at my albums, but I think Grand Caymen


----------



## lilpooh108

Dave,

I seem to remember that you were in Eze on the same day as I was --- and it was pouring.

How did you protect your camera?  Your Eze shots are awesome, btw.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## declansdad




----------



## Bluegrassfam

These were from the fireworks show on Pirate night. Disney Fantasy Jan 5/2013




Disney Trip of a lifetime 1345 by mel238, on Flickr


----------



## Bluegrassfam

Disney Trip of a lifetime 605 by mel238, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

lilpooh108 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I seem to remember that you were in Eze on the same day as I was --- and it was pouring.
> 
> How did you protect your camera?  Your Eze shots are awesome, btw.



Thanks so much!! 

Yes it was pouring out the day.... I had my camera in one hand and my umbrella in the other.... You could say I was in a point and shoot mode that day..


----------



## lilpooh108

Bluegrassfam said:


> These were from the fireworks show on Pirate night. Disney Fantasy Jan 5/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Trip of a lifetime 1345 by mel238, on Flickr



Woooooo....love this.



Evad said:


> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Yes it was pouring out the day.... I had my camera in one hand and my umbrella in the other.... You could say I was in a point and shoot mode that day..



My DH offered to let me take his Nikon (he stayed on the bus while I hopped off and explored), and I declined.  I probably would have gotten water into it.  That would have been a fun trip home.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad

Nice one Jen!!


----------



## Bluegrassfam

Disney Trip of a lifetime 1083 by mel238, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Bluegrassfam

. by mel238, on Flickr


----------



## Clochette nordique

Bluegrassfam said:


> . by mel238, on Flickr



WOW!!!  What a picture!

 Poussière de fée!


----------



## ShellB8585

There are some fantastic pictures! 

Good job guys!

What types of Cameras are you using? I am currently looking for a new one


----------



## tweis




----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

Bluegrassfam said:


> Disney Trip of a lifetime 1083 by mel238, on Flickr


 
Love this picture!! This attraction is the single reason my husband booked this cruise for us lol! But the pic brings up a question:
Can you ride this at night??


----------



## EPCOTatNight

SpectroMagic*o* said:


> Love this picture!! This attraction is the single reason my husband booked this cruise for us lol! But the pic brings up a question:
> Can you ride this at night??



Yes


----------



## dizney-cruiser

SpectroMagic*o* said:


> Love this picture!! This attraction is the single reason my husband booked this cruise for us lol! But the pic brings up a question:
> Can you ride this at night??



That is the top item on my bucket list for our Oct cruise!


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## woj68

I'm jealous of all you recent cruisers that can post new pics.  

Here's one from last July of the Fantasy at St. Maarten.


----------



## Evad

Nice to see you posting again Kevin!! Like the angle of that shot.


----------



## tweis




----------



## gumbypee

Do you have to use photobucket to post? I'm sorry, I want to contribute but can't find details with disboards app


----------



## dolphingirl47

DSC_0695 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

gumbypee said:


> Do you have to use photobucket to post? I'm sorry, I want to contribute but can't find details with disboards app



Any photohosting site will work (I use http://tinypic.com/)

Just download your picture to a photohosting site, copy the IMG code and paste it in your post.


----------



## ssanders79

The Stern of the Disney Fantasy by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## gumbypee

PrincessShmoo said:


> Any photohosting site will work (I use http://tinypic.com/)
> 
> Just download your picture to a photohosting site, copy the IMG code and paste it in your post.



Thanks princess!


----------



## gumbypee

Testing: me actually happy for once on my life


----------



## gumbypee

Love this in room


----------



## gumbypee




----------



## texasgirl29

Can you tell they're excited to be there?


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## dolphingirl47

Port of Los Angeles San Pedro




DSC_0197 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr


----------



## gumbypee

Yum!!!!!


----------



## Gracies Moms

040913 - Golden Mickeys by Kim and M, on Flickr


----------



## wcw57

The above few shots do my heart good!  People smiling....no neon colors as if God were Ken Kesey.....and interesting shots.  Thanx to all of you from little ol' me!!!!


----------



## DIZBOUND

Haven't even stepped foot on a cruise ship and i all ready want to book another, just from looking at the wonderful pictures!


----------



## gumbypee

Gracies Moms said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/35267238@N00/8652884873/
> 040913 - Golden Mickeys by Kim and M, on Flickr



Cuteness!!!


----------



## gumbypee

Just figured out how to post so will post some more in upcoming days. One if the happiest times in my life. Fantastic time- and I'm a single adult!


----------



## jjje




----------



## tinkerone

jjje said:


>



this is an awesome picture!  it just speaks.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## tinkerone

gumbypee said:


> Testing: me actually happy for once on my life



you do look happy, you'll have to do it again!


----------



## gumbypee

Thanks tinkerone!  I am actually hoping to move back to Florida soon and will totally take another one ASAP!


----------



## tinkerone

gumbypee said:


> Thanks tinkerone!  I am actually hoping to move back to Florida soon and will totally take another one ASAP!


----------



## nancy drew

Evad said:


>



Wow.  I went to Eze in high school, and these photos you took made me gasp!  It was one of my favorite places ever (along with one other town).  Now I really want to go on a Med cruise and show my kids some of these places!!!!  I bought a ring there that also was a sun dial.  Coolest ring ever.  I have no idea what happened to it, lol.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Crossing under the Golden Gate Bridge




DSC_0259 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## LoveMickey

One of Christina's last Martini Tastings


----------



## gumbypee

My sad attempt at sketching Mickey! Lol


----------



## gumbypee

Sideways chandelier on Magic atrium


----------



## gumbypee

ShellB8585 said:


> There are some fantastic pictures!
> 
> Good job guys!
> 
> What types of Cameras are you using? I am currently looking for a new one



I have a canon digital slr - I got it for an African safari and worth every penny.


----------



## snickerdodo

gumbypee said:


> Sideways chandelier on Magic atrium



does anyone have any idea what disney is going to do with this beauty when they redo the magic. it is hard to believe they wouldtake it down,but from the drawings of the new atrium its gone.


----------



## jtkboston

The original Aqua Duck?  Seen on the Erie Canal in Camillus, NY.


----------



## Gracies Moms

040813 - First nights dinner - Tritons by Kim and M, on Flickr


----------



## gumbypee

jtkboston said:


> The original Aqua Duck?  Seen on the Erie Canal in Camillus, NY.



Ha


----------



## FlyTriPacer

8/26/13 - Nassau day sunrise from Deck 4 of Dream






[/url] Disney 16th BDay 2013 472 by FlyTriPacer, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jjje




----------



## jjje

tinkerone said:


> this is an awesome picture!  it just speaks.  thanks for sharing.


Thank you, it's one of my favorites. 

I have spent the last (longer amount of time than I want to admit) going through a bunch of these photos and I love each and every one of them. I love seeing DCL through other people's eyes. Makes me really, really want to get back on a Disney ship!


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## tinkerone

jtkboston said:


> The original Aqua Duck?  Seen on the Erie Canal in Camillus, NY.



prototype.


----------



## TamieH

Love all the photos!    Question - how do some of you get the great black border around all of your photos?  Is it the photo server you use or a software before you load to a site and paste the link?   It really makes the photo pop.


----------



## dizney-cruiser

Gracies Moms said:


> 040813 - First nights dinner - Tritons by Kim and M, on Flickr



I love this picture!  Is that Gracie?


----------



## declansdad




----------



## Gracies Moms

dizney-cruiser said:


> I love this picture!  Is that Gracie?



Yep! That's our little stinker, Gracie, in awe of the EVERYTHING on the boat.


----------



## gumbypee

Gracies Moms said:


> Yep! That's our little stinker, Gracie, in awe of the EVERYTHING on the boat.



I love her pics! I want a lil Gracie someday! The cruise is magic to me but must be absolutely unreal to a lil one!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

snickerdodo said:


> does anyone have any idea what disney is going to do with this beauty when they redo the magic. it is hard to believe they wouldtake it down,but from the drawings of the new atrium its gone.



I know at one point there was some discussion that this would be deep cleaned and then put in the terminal at Port Canaveral.

Corinna


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## BigJon

Trying to post my first picture......Saba Island on the horizon, while we were docked at Saint Maarten in 2012


----------



## vakamalua

Dream visiting the Wonder at Castaway Cay: WBPC, May 2013


----------



## PrincessShmoo

vakamalua said:


> Dream visiting the Wonder at Castaway Cay: WBPC, May 2013
> 
> http://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q699/vakamalua/DSCN2398_zps739a80de.jpg



It works better to paste the IMG code here.  Not a link.


----------



## jenseib

TamieH said:


> Love all the photos!    Question - how do some of you get the great black border around all of your photos?  Is it the photo server you use or a software before you load to a site and paste the link?   It really makes the photo pop.



I do it right in photoshop. I think it can be done in photobucket too if you use that.


----------



## snickerdodo

dolphingirl47 said:


> I know at one point there was some discussion that this would be deep cleaned and then put in the terminal at Port Canaveral.
> 
> Corinna



what a great idea


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad

nancy drew said:


> Wow.  I went to Eze in high school, and these photos you took made me gasp!  It was one of my favorite places ever (along with one other town).  Now I really want to go on a Med cruise and show my kids some of these places!!!!  I bought a ring there that also was a sun dial.  Coolest ring ever.  I have no idea what happened to it, lol.



Thanks so much!!! Glad you liked them!!


----------



## Evad

TamieH said:


> Love all the photos!    Question - how do some of you get the great black border around all of your photos?  Is it the photo server you use or a software before you load to a site and paste the link?   It really makes the photo pop.



I do it using Topaz Adjust which is a plugin for Photoshop.


----------



## BigJon

Orient Beach at Saint Maarten....


----------



## gumbypee

Insanely delicious Mickey bar


----------



## declansdad

BigJon said:


> Orient Beach at Saint Maarten....




No pictures looking the other way?


----------



## KevieKev05

vakamalua said:


> Dream visiting the Wonder at Castaway Cay: WBPC, May 2013



Here's mine from the same day...at Serenity Bay!


----------



## gumbypee

I love the little details like the Mickey hand on elevator!


----------



## serrem




----------



## serrem




----------



## Gracies Moms

040913 - more mickey art by Kim and M, on Flickr



040913 - Loved the Mickey art by Kim and M, on Flickr


----------



## BigJon

Paradise found! (Castaway Cay)


----------



## gumbypee

Showing height difference between regular floors snd kid club floors ( shorter)


----------



## declansdad




----------



## KevieKev05

Gatun Locks
Panama Canal
Disney Wonder - WBPC May 2013


----------



## gumbypee

Without this dude.....


----------



## wdwwishes

How do I upload some pics here????


----------



## PrincessShmoo

wdwwishes said:


> How do I upload some pics here????



You need to download your picture to a photo hosting site (photobucket, flickr, tinypic, somewhere).  Then copy and paste the IMG code into your post here.


----------



## wdwwishes

http://www.flickr.com/http://www.fl...04/9676730892/photos/19978281@N04/9676730892/


----------



## wdwwishes

OK so I tried to copy a link from posting a pic to my flickr but it didn't work.  It came out as the link, not the pic.  Any help??  Thanks!


----------



## gumbypee

wdwwishes said:


> OK so I tried to copy a link from posting a pic to my flickr but it didn't work.  It came out as the link, not the pic.  Any help??  Thanks!



You need the image code "img"


----------



## wdwwishes

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/19978281@N04/9676730892/" title="IMG_0180 by pigeonn, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3672/9676730892_c02414f65e.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_0180"></a>


----------



## wdwwishes

I just don't get it, flicker says to cut and paste "this" link and it doesn't work.  I must being doing something wrong.  More help please??


----------



## PrincessShmoo

wdwwishes said:


> I just don't get it, flicker says to cut and paste "this" link and it doesn't work.  I must being doing something wrong.  More help please??



That's why I use http://tinypic.com/

They're real simple to use and the IMG code is easy to copy.

I think you need just the info between the two "IMG"s in your code, but I'm not sure.


----------



## gumbypee

wdwwishes said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/19978281@N04/9676730892/" title="IMG_0180 by pigeonn, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3672/9676730892_c02414f65e.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_0180"></a>



"IMG_0180 by pigeonn, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3672/9676730892_c02414f65e.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_0180"

Test


----------



## gumbypee

I use photobucket on my iPhone app.  There is a little "i" button in right hand corner and it brings up several codes and I click on bottom img one and it copies it then I come here and paste.  Don't know Flickr so I can't walk thru it


----------



## jenseib

wdwwishes said:


> OK so I tried to copy a link from posting a pic to my flickr but it didn't work.  It came out as the link, not the pic.  Any help??  Thanks!



You want to check bbcode and copy that. You can choose your size too


----------



## declansdad

wdwwishes said:


> http://www.flickr.com/http://www.fl...04/9676730892/photos/19978281@N04/9676730892/




On Flickr you wan to open the sharing box, click grab the html/bb code and copy and paste the information in the box


----------



## jenseib

And Flickr is 100 times better than the new photobucket.  I have so many issues with that I pretty much stopped using it.


----------



## mhconley

You need to use the little "Insert Image" button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 on the Reply to Thread toolbar then paste the Flickr link in the pop up.






Martin


----------



## declansdad

mhconley said:


> You need to use the little "Insert Image" button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the Reply to Thread toolbar then paste the Flickr link in the pop up.
> 
> 
> 
> Martin




You can actually just paste the code in the message box, you don't need to click the box.


----------



## jenseib

declansdad said:


> You can actually just paste the code in the message box, you don't need to click the box.



Yeah that box it pretty worthless in my opinion. Much easier to get the direct code from your host.


----------



## gumbypee

Cool pic ... Finally!!! Lol


----------



## gumbypee

Double post. Move along


----------



## wdwwishes

Thanks for the tips and getting my pic on here.  I took that in The Tube on our cruise in March.  I'll try some more tomorrow.


----------



## wdwwishes

http://flic.kr/p/fKbNky


----------



## ShellB8585




----------



## KevieKev05

Disney Wonder
Atrium


----------



## dolphingirl47

wdwwishes said:


> OK so I tried to copy a link from posting a pic to my flickr but it didn't work.  It came out as the link, not the pic.  Any help??  Thanks!



On the page with the links there are two dots that you can tick: HTML or BB Code. You want BB Code (which is on the right).

Corinna


----------



## Evad

There was so much rain that day you can see a river of water running down the centre of the walkway.


----------



## wdwwishes

I'm trying again


----------



## wdwwishes

I'm really feeling out of touch with technology here as I can't get this to work.  I'm taking the picture out of my photo stream on flickr, using the BB code button which highlights several lines, I'm cutting, then pasting and it's not working


----------



## PrincessShmoo

wdwwishes said:


> I'm really feeling out of touch with technology here as I can't get this to work.  I'm taking the picture out of my photo stream on flickr, using the BB code button which highlights several lines, I'm cutting, then pasting and it's not working



Wish I could help you, but I use tinypic.  Sorry.


----------



## gumbypee

The goof!!


----------



## KevieKev05

Disney Wonder
Quiet Cove Pool
WBPC - May 2013


----------



## gumbypee

The mouse himself


----------



## NC State

Thank you everyone for the wonderful pictures.  I leave Sunday on the Dream for my first cruise!


----------



## gumbypee

You will have a great time!!!! Have fun! And relax!


----------



## SrisonS

Evad said:


> There was so much rain that day you can see a river of water running down the centre of the walkway.



Great shot!!!


----------



## bluecasbah

NC State said:


> Thank you everyone for the wonderful pictures.  I leave Sunday on the Dream for my first cruise!



Yay!  It'll be my 6th cruise!  I'm so excited for Sunday to get here!


----------



## SrisonS

Fancy The Fantasy by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## FlyTriPacer

NC State said:


> Thank you everyone for the wonderful pictures.  I leave Sunday on the Dream for my first cruise!



Have a great trip!  We did our cruise on the Dream 2 weeks ago Sunday, and we had a blast.


----------



## declansdad




----------



## Evad

SrisonS said:


> Great shot!!!



Thanks so much Scott!! Great pic from you as well!!


----------



## pudinhd

Evad said:


> Thanks so much Scott!! Great pic from you as well!!



I love  love this picture!!!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Evad said:


> Thanks so much Scott!! Great pic from you as well!!



OK, our best guess - Villefranche?


----------



## gumbypee

Minnie!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## STEAMBOAT209




----------



## KevieKev05

Disney Wonder
Cabo San Lucas
May 2013


----------



## Evad

pudinhd said:


> I love  love this picture!!!!



Thank you so much!!! 





PrincessShmoo said:


> OK, our best guess - Villefranche?



Good guess considering it says that in my original post.....


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Evad said:


> Good guess considering it says that in my original post.....



OK, the jigs up - I don't always read the titles.


----------



## gumbypee




----------



## txdisneygrl

This thread is making me so excited for our upcoming cruise!!!


----------



## Wadekind

wdwwishes said:


> I'm trying again




I don't know if you care or not but the URL you posted will allow access to your whole photo stream.


----------



## Jamian

Disney Dream by -Jamian-, on Flickr


----------



## gumbypee

Jamian said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jayandruckow/9710636188/
> Disney Dream by -Jamian-, on Flickr



Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## tinker1bell

Jamian said:


> Disney Dream by -Jamian-, on Flickr




Can't wait to see this sight!!  This will be my hubby's first Disney Cruise and my first time on the Dream


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

ShellB8585 said:


>


 
Are those plastic or glass? And can you keep them??


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Formal night on the Wonder


----------



## gumbypee

Oh so sweet!!!!!


----------



## tweis




----------



## gumbypee

My favorite princess


----------



## gumbypee

Tea with Alice


----------



## gumbypee

Pluto!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## gumbypee

What is that a pic of shmoo? Which ship? Only been on magic.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

gumbypee said:


> What is that a pic of shmoo? Which ship? Only been on magic.



On the Wonder.  It's the wall of windows outside Triton's (Lumiere's on the Magic) port side passageway (between Promenade Lounge and Atrium).


----------



## gumbypee

PrincessShmoo said:


> On the Wonder.  It's the wall of windows outside Triton's (Lumiere's on the Magic) port side passageway (between Promenade Lounge and Atrium).



I see.  Very cool. Thanks!


----------



## gumbypee

Donald!!'


----------



## cruisecrasher

[URL="http://magicalfamilyadventures.blogspot.com/2013/08/five-minutes-to-fairytale-photos-get.html"][url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/93324686@N06/9465619796/]
	

IMG_1376 by LoriKetcherside, on Flickr[/URL][/URL]
Someone really needed a vacation.


----------



## KevieKev05

Disney Wonder
WBPC - May 2013


----------



## gumbypee




----------



## gumbypee

Partay


----------



## Evad

PrincessShmoo said:


> OK, the jigs up - I don't always read the titles.



No worries, I miss the titles as well from time to time!!


----------



## Evad

Taken from the the Disney Magic last September while on the New England coast cruise.

Freedom Tower....


----------



## woj68

Evad said:


> Taken from the the Disney Magic last September while on the New England coast cruise.
> 
> Freedom Tower....



What a great shot to post today Dave.


----------



## abitagirl916

Evad said:


> Taken from the the Disney Magic last September while on the New England coast cruise.
> 
> Freedom Tower....



Beautiful picture, Dave. 
We shall always remember.


----------



## woj68

Disney Fantasy shopping area


----------



## BigJon

From Fort Fincastle (Nassau) looking toward the Disney Dream....


----------



## FlyTriPacer

Taken 8/25/13 on the Dream shortly after lunch (~1230).  Sorry, don't remember official name of the play area.

Chad






[/url] Disney 16th BDay 2013 229 by FlyTriPacer, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## gumbypee

Don't see pic chad


----------



## Cruisin'Nick

SpectroMagic*o* said:


> Are those plastic or glass? And can you keep them??



They are glass, I have two at home. Yes, you can keep them, but you gotta buy them. I believe they were $13.95 when I bought them 3 years ago.


----------



## FlyTriPacer

gumbypee said:


> Don't see pic chad



I can't see it on my iPad (unless I click on the post), but could see it last night on my computer when I posted it.  I'm not sure what's going on...


----------



## KevieKev05

Disney Wonder
Quiet Cove Pool / Cove Cafe
May 2013


----------



## gumbypee

FlyTriPacer said:


> I can't see it on my iPad (unless I click on the post), but could see it last night on my computer when I posted it.  I'm not sure what's going on...



I could see when I clicked on it ( using iPhone app) weird


----------



## cruisecrasher

IMG_2882 by Lorelei Ketcherside, on Flickr


----------



## gumbypee

Miss the magic.  Wanna go back so badly!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## cruisecrasher

PrincessShmoo said:


>



I love the carpet reflected in the ceiling behind the chandelier.


----------



## moore523

.


----------



## cruisecrasher

I love the _idea _of this shot but want to try to retake it so that my hand is in focus as well as the ship and the whole ship is in frame.


----------



## gumbypee

cruisecrasher said:


> http://magicalfamilyadventures.blogspot.com/2013/08/five-minutes-to-fairytale-photos-get.html
> I love the idea of this shot but want to try to retake it so that my hand is in focus as well as the ship and the whole ship is in frame.



Cute/silly pic!!!


----------



## KevieKev05

Sunset leaving Miami
WBPC - May 2013


----------



## black magic

The infamous "Kid Soup".  LOL 



DSC04415 by Texas5150, on Flickr


----------



## gumbypee

I don't have any more pics saved on phone. Guess I must return so I can contribute to this thread


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## cruisecrasher

image by Lorelei Ketcherside, on Flickr
Blog of me making the super big print here:
http://magicalfamilyadventures.blogspot.com/2013/08/pinterest-pixie-perfect-enlarging-photos.html


----------



## salvested

amazing pictures.  Can't wait till we get on the Dream next summer


----------



## cruisecrasher

IMG_1635 by Lorelei Ketcherside, on Flickr
This is from my blog post on "sad last breakfast" and the gluten free muffin happy dance.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## LivinADream

[/IMG]

On Saint Thomas


----------



## Bonniec

jenseib said:


> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jenseib/media/Sept 22 2012 Boarding Magic/sailawaydrinks2.jpg.html



What are those?? O.O


----------



## Evad

Tendering in Villefranche France....


----------



## LivinADream

At port in St Maarten


----------



## lilpooh108

Disney Magic tendered at Villefranche (taken from the tour bus, at a far distance)





Our tender boat (nicest one I've seen)





Tendered at La Spezia


----------



## LivinADream

This was the view pulling in and leaving the port at St. Thomas.


----------



## Aeryn76

Those St. Thomas shots are stunning!


----------



## LivinADream

Here's the Fantasy at CC.








At St Maarten


----------



## cruisecrasher

IMG_1517 by Lorelei Ketcherside, on Flickr


----------



## ShellB8585

SpectroMagic*o* said:


> Are those plastic or glass? And can you keep them??



they are glass and yes you can keep them and take them back on future cruises. I paid about $16 for each (I think ) But you get the larger beer for the price of the small and as I intend on going back quite a lot and DH and I both enjoy a few beers i thought it was worth it and would pay for itself in a few cruises


----------



## 2BusyPlanning

LivinADream said:


> Here's the Fantasy at CC.
> 
> http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/stillnuts69/media/IMG_0100_zpsc0cc17a0.jpg.html



It looks like the back of the Dream.   ???


----------



## EPCOTatNight

2BusyPlanning said:


> It looks like the back of the Dream.   ???



Yeah, it looks like the Dream. They probably just mistyped.

Sent from my IPad using DisBoards.


----------



## karaokevixen

LOVE looking at all the pictures! It's making me (even more) excited for my first Disney Cruise next year! The only pictures I have that would be relevant are of the Dream, taken when I was in Nassau back on May 19th. She looked (looks) like a BEAUTIFUL ship, and I LOVED hearing "When You Wish Upon a Star" as she left port.


----------



## woj68




----------



## LivinADream

2BusyPlanning said:


> It looks like the back of the Dream.   ???



You are correct it was the Dream that was from our first Cruise on the Dream in 2011.


----------



## WDWKevin

LivinADream said:


> Here's the Fantasy at CC.



That's the Dream at CC.


----------



## LivinADream

WDWKevin said:


> That's the Dream at CC.



Holy cow I'm sorry, I realized that and posted that in the post above.


----------



## Evad

Nice shot Kevin!!


----------



## LivinADream

Let me redo this to make everyone happy! 
Please accept my deepest apologies for the previous post where I accidentally labeled this photo as the Fantasy by mistake I hope I haven't cause too much mental anguish to some of you!


Here is a photo of the "Dream" at CC!


----------



## FlyTriPacer

[/url] Disney 16th BDay 2013 445 by FlyTriPacer, on Flickr[/IMG]

LivinADream -I liked your picture both times, for what it's worth...


----------



## EPCOTatNight

LivinADream said:


> Let me redo this to make everyone happy!
> Please accept my deepest apologies for the previous post where I accidentally labeled this photo as the Fantasy by mistake I hope I haven't cause too much mental anguish to some of you!
> 
> Here is a photo of the "Dream" at CC!
> 
> http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/stillnuts69/media/IMG_0100_zpsc0cc17a0.jpg.html



Too late. I'm scarred for life. I'll be forwarding my counseling bill to you.

Sent from my IPad using DisBoards.


----------



## LivinADream

EPCOTatNight said:


> Too late. I'm scarred for life. I'll be forwarding my counseling bill to you.
> 
> Sent from my IPad using DisBoards.



Great now I can't sleep because I know I've  done this to you!  LoL


----------



## LoveMickey

Fantasy, early one morning on our August Western Itinerary.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Wow by Lorelei Ketcherside, on Flickr


----------



## linetbo

Evad said:


> Back from the Med last week. What a great cruise!!!
> 
> 
> Barcelona from our hotel....



Wich hotel is that one? and how do you got from the airport to the hotel and the port?  Thanks lot of planning to do.


----------



## Evad

linetbo said:


> Wich hotel is that one? and how do you got from the airport to the hotel and the port?  Thanks lot of planning to do.



We stayed at the Renaissance Barcelona Fira Hotel  before the trip which is just outside the downtown area. Very quiet and nice area to recover from a long flight. See my link about the the hotel. This hotel has a cruise package wich offers a great made to order breakfast and transfers to the port. We loved that place and would not hesitate to stay there again. The pic is from this hotel.

After the cruise we stayed at Hotel Jazz. Right in the middle of the action near Las Ramblas. Loved this place as well.

We used Barcelona Day Tours for all our transfers. Highly recommended!!


----------



## linetbo

Evad said:


> We stayed at the Renaissance Barcelona Fira Hotel  before the trip which is just outside the downtown area. Very quiet and nice area to recover from a long flight. See my link about the the hotel. This hotel has a cruise package wich offers a great made to order breakfast and transfers to the port. We loved that place and would not hesitate to stay there again. The pic is from this hotel.
> 
> After the cruise we stayed at Hotel Jazz. Right in the middle of the action near Las Ramblas. Loved this place as well.
> 
> We used Barcelona Day Tours for all our transfers. Highly recommended!!



Thanks!!


----------



## tweis

Pelican Plunge


----------



## black magic

DSC04602 by Texas5150, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## woj68

Evad said:
			
		

> Nice shot Kevin!!



Thanks Dave. Love your Med shots!


----------



## Evad

Thanks so much Kevin!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## LivinADream

Trail to beach at CC.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad

PrincessShmoo said:


>



Great capture Shmoo!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Evad said:


> Great capture Shmoo!!



Thank you 

I like your Med pictures.  They take me back to our cruise.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

This was on the Disney Dream this past Tuesday 9/17 at CC.


----------



## black magic

Costa Maya, Mexico




Heading back to the ship in Costa Maya by Texas5150, on Flickr


----------



## black magic

Now, which one are we supposed to get on? by Texas5150, on Flickr


----------



## dizney-cruiser

black magic said:


> now, which one are we supposed to get on? by texas5150, on flickr



*i love this!!*


----------



## linetbo

Evad said:


> Thanks so much!!! Glad you liked them!!



Wich tour is this one?


----------



## DznyCrzy11

Enjoying all the pictures from the Med Cruise!!!!  Now that is a cruise I would LOVE to take!!!


----------



## DznyCrzy11

Now this is a view I miss!!!


----------



## TempusFugit

DznyCrzy11 said:
			
		

> Now this is a view I miss!!!
> 
> http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/DznyCrzy11/media/Castaway Cay/DSC01000_zps7b51d93c.jpg.html



Ahhhhh.... I feel better already...


----------



## kristie03

ahhhh this thread always makes me smile


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

LivinADream said:


> Trail to beach at CC.


 
Is this Serenity Bay? Read a lot of reports saying it was quite rocky, this looks like smooth sand! Very nice and peaceful, cant wait!


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

ShellB8585 said:


> they are glass and yes you can keep them and take them back on future cruises. I paid about $16 for each (I think ) But you get the larger beer for the price of the small and as I intend on going back quite a lot and DH and I both enjoy a few beers i thought it was worth it and would pay for itself in a few cruises


 
Thanks!!


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

cruisecrasher said:


> I love the _idea _of this shot but want to try to retake it so that my hand is in focus as well as the ship and the whole ship is in frame.


 
Love it LOL! You can see your shadow doing it too, haha!


----------



## DznyCrzy11

cruisecrasher said:
			
		

> I love the idea of this shot but want to try to retake it so that my hand is in focus as well as the ship and the whole ship is in frame.



Love this idea!!!



			
				SpectroMagic*o* said:
			
		

> Is this Serenity Bay? Read a lot of reports saying it was quite rocky, this looks like smooth sand! Very nice and peaceful, cant wait!



No, that looks like either the family or teen beach.  SB does is not fenced off like that.  We were at SB back on September 3 and there were a few shells here and there but that was it.  It was wonderful!!!!  SB is so quiet compared to the rest of the island!!

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## LivinADream

SpectroMagic*o* said:


> Is this Serenity Bay? Read a lot of reports saying it was quite rocky, this looks like smooth sand! Very nice and peaceful, cant wait!


No just one of the paths to the family area haven't been to Serenity Bay yet. Hope to get over there in about 75 days though.


----------



## dizney-cruiser

SpectroMagic*o* said:


> Is this Serenity Bay? Read a lot of reports saying it was quite rocky, this looks like smooth sand! Very nice and peaceful, cant wait!



The rocks are actually in the water.


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

LivinADream said:


> No just one of the paths to the family area haven't been to Serenity Bay yet. Hope to get over there in about 75 days though.


 


DznyCrzy11 said:


> Love this idea!!!
> 
> We were at SB back on September 3 and there were a few shells here and there but that was it. It was wonderful!!!! SB is so quiet compared to the rest of the island!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SII


 


dizney-cruiser said:


> The rocks are actually in the water.


 
Thank you!! Cant wait too! Just booked a cabana massage with my hubby at SB. I didn't hear GREAT things about it but we really wanted to get a couples massage and didn't have time to get one on the ship so we figure since we have all day at Castaway we can get our massages then.


----------



## tweis

Serenity Bay


----------



## SigalTchelet

^^^THIS^^^ looks like heaven!  Gotta visit!


----------



## Evad

PrincessShmoo said:


> Thank you
> 
> I like your Med pictures.  They take me back to our cruise.



Thanks so much Shmoo!!!


----------



## Evad

linetbo said:


> Wich tour is this one?



That was part of the Monaco, Monte Carlo, Eze tour.


----------



## black magic

Fun!


----------



## Fielhol

black magic said:


> Fun!  http://www.flickr.com/photos/99783546@N06/9430221520/



Love this!!


----------



## black magic

Fielhol said:


> Love this!!



Thanks.  It is one of my favorite pictures that makes me go back to that moment in time and how much my son and I laughed for the entire ride.  We were both saying "again, again" before we even got out of the float at the end.


----------



## Itsadogslife

How did take your camera.   I had a disposable water proof one and they would not allow me to bring it


----------



## black magic

My board shorts have a small pocket on the lower leg.  The camera is a Sony waterproof digital and is pretty slim, so I'd put it in the pocket with the hand strap hanging out.  Once we "launched" I'd grab the camera.  When the ride was near the end, I'd slip it back into my pocket.  I also have some good video from the same camera from the Aquaduck.


----------



## Bonniec

black magic said:


> My board shorts have a small pocket on the lower leg.  The camera is a Sony waterproof digital and is pretty slim, so I'd put it in the pocket with the hand strap hanging out.  Once we "launched" I'd grab the camera.  When the ride was near the end, I'd slip it back into my pocket.  I also have some good video from the same camera from the Aquaduck.



It's an awesome shot!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Evad




----------



## Itsadogslife

Cool! Great shot.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

black magic said:


> My board shorts have a small pocket on the lower leg.  The camera is a Sony waterproof digital and is pretty slim, so I'd put it in the pocket with the hand strap hanging out.  Once we "launched" I'd grab the camera.  When the ride was near the end, I'd slip it back into my pocket.  I also have some good video from the same camera from the Aquaduck.



I guess the rules don't apply to you?


----------



## Itsadogslife

No harm done.  Good for you you got such a great shot.


----------



## Gracies Moms

041113 - sports deck by Kim and M, on Flickr


----------



## linetbo

Evad said:


> That was part of the Monaco, Monte Carlo, Eze tour.



Thanks, that's the one I am taking next year.


----------



## woj68

black magic said:


> Fun!



Killer Shot! 

I took my Canon waterproof on this last year and shot some video with my son.


----------



## Evad

linetbo said:


> Thanks, that's the one I am taking next year.



We really enjoyed it minus the rain though. Have fun, sure wish we were going back...


----------



## Evad

The Magic in the Med....


----------



## Evad




----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## wcw57

Evad said:


> The Magic in the Med....





needs paint..........


----------



## AquaDame

PrincessShmoo said:


> I guess the rules don't apply to you?



To be fair haven't they been rather sporadic about it? When we went on the Dream we filmed the whole ride - had our camera out and rolling before we even pushed off because we didn't know it was a nono - the CM absolutely saw/heard us filming and never said a word.


----------



## black magic

AquaDame said:


> To be fair haven't they been rather sporadic about it? When we went on the Dream we filmed the whole ride - had our camera out and rolling before we even pushed off because we didn't know it was a nono - the CM absolutely saw/heard us filming and never said a word.



Not to mention the CM watches you go through the ride on their monitor before he/she release the next riders.  We took several videos as well.  Youtube has a ton of them posted up.  As far as the comments that the "rules don't apply to me".  Can we leave the finger pointing and tattle telling to the endless threads devoted to wearing shorts in MDR's and kids running in the halls?    I posted the picture to bring smiles to the faces of those who visit this enjoyable thread.

When on the high seas.... sometimes the pirate comes out in ya'.


----------



## Itsadogslife

Lol


----------



## Evad




----------



## TheLorax

1


----------



## minniemouse1

tinkerone said:


> NICE SHOT!!!  takes me right back.  thanks for sharing.



awesome picture!


----------



## Moxin

OMG, someone took a picture on the Aquaduck, GET THEM!!!!

OMG, someone wore shorts in the MDR, GET THEM!!!

OMG, someone did something I don't like, GET THEM!!!!

Come on...


----------



## black magic

Thanks for the comments.  Here is another picture that says "wish you were here"... for me anyway.


----------



## declansdad

black magic said:


> Not to mention the CM watches you go through the ride on their monitor before he/she release the next riders.  We took several videos as well.  Youtube has a ton of them posted up.  As far as the comments that the "rules don't apply to me".  Can we leave the finger pointing and tattle telling to the endless threads devoted to wearing shorts in MDR's and kids running in the halls?    I posted the picture to bring smiles to the faces of those who visit this enjoyable thread.
> 
> When on the high seas.... sometimes the pirate comes out in ya'.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## cruisecrasher

Tiltshift the Flying Dutchman by Lorelei Ketcherside, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Second day out on our MR cruise - a shot of the Mickey Pool needing a clean-up


----------



## tweis

black magic said:


> Fun!



Great shot!


----------



## tweis

View from the tower on Castaway Cay


----------



## tweis

Evad said:


>



This is a beautiful shot.


----------



## TempusFugit

PrincessShmoo said:
			
		

> Second day out on our MR cruise - a shot of the Mickey Pool needing a clean-up



Hahahahaha....aaaaaahhhhhh....the infamous pool cleaning....hahahaha...


----------



## Sparky47




----------



## Sparky47




----------



## Sparky47




----------



## Evad




----------



## jjje

Here's something you don't see very often!


----------



## Evad

Looking out our hotel window in Barcelona....


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

black magic said:


> Fun!


 
Love this shot!! So I can go on with my husband when we go?? Hoping that's true, didn't want to go on by myself LOL!


----------



## black magic

Thank you. 

I did see two adults riding together on the Aquaduck.  I'm not sure if there are limits to this, but I did see it.  

BTW:  It is a hoot!


----------



## Feisty Fairy

SpectroMagic*o* said:


> Love this shot!! So I can go on with my husband when we go?? Hoping that's true, didn't want to go on by myself LOL!



I rode with my husband about 10-20 times in one day alone.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Beermam42

Evad said:


>


This picture is history. New look has been posted and the work is down. Question is were will old fixture show up.?


----------



## LCoulter

Evad said:


> Looking out our hotel window in Barcelona....



I have to ask....what hotel were you staying at and why do they have such odd windows?

Love the picture!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Homemom

First sailing to Falmouth, Jamaica.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## macfather

Taken from Castaway Cay on Oct 11th 2013.


----------



## slc

macfather said:


> Taken from Castaway Cay on Oct 11th 2013.


Ok - I have to know what filter/effect you applied.
It really looks great!


----------



## macfather

slc said:


> Ok - I have to know what filter/effect you applied.
> It really looks great!



It's a plug-in called Photomatrix HDR (http://hdrsoft.com).  I applied to a photo that was shot in RAW.  

I'm glad you enjoy it.  You can download the high res here if you're interested:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/97443821@N04/10255784834/


----------



## jjje




----------



## simbasmom2

Love the gator. Too cute! I always hope for a new towel creation onboard.


----------



## Evad

LCoulter said:


> I have to ask....what hotel were you staying at and why do they have such odd windows?
> 
> Love the picture!



We stayed at the Renaissance Barcelona Fira hotel. This place was awesome and very modern in it's architecture. We wouldn't hesitate at all to stay there again.

Here's a couple more pics I took.


----------



## Evad




----------



## black magic

Fantasy - Pirate Night


----------



## disney1990

black magic said:


> Fun!



Love this Shot!!


----------



## disney1990

cruisecrasher said:


> Wow by Lorelei Ketcherside, on Flickr



Now this is Heaven!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

disney1990 said:


> Now this is Heaven!!


Thanks!


----------



## SaphyBelle

Black Magic- What better memories than that shot of y'all on Aqua Duck.  That is cool.

I am enjoying all the photos.  I will take my first ever cruise next year April-Fantasy Western.   

  Since this is the 5th thread of this, better go do more researching.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Ah! Nicely done!


----------



## Evad

DISNEY FANTASY said:


>



Nice!!!


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## black magic

SaphyBelle said:


> Black Magic- What better memories than that shot of y'all on Aqua Duck.  That is cool.
> 
> I am enjoying all the photos.  I will take my first ever cruise next year April-Fantasy Western.
> 
> Since this is the 5th thread of this, better go do more researching.



Thank you and you are 100% correct.  Great memories is what it's all about and no doubt you will make some fantastic ones on your cruise.  Enjoy!


----------



## LCoulter

Evad said:


> We stayed at the Renaissance Barcelona Fira hotel. This place was awesome and very modern in it's architecture. We wouldn't hesitate at all to stay there again.
> 
> Here's a couple more pics I took.



Thanks for sharing.  Very interesting hotel.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad

LCoulter said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Very interesting hotel.



Glad I could help out!!



Rome....


----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> Nice!!!



Thank you as your photos are so good that's a good compliment to me!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Homemom

My DH and I wondered a few weeks ago if there was a way onto this deck.  How did you reach it?




DISNEY FANTASY said:


>


----------



## WIFamily

View of the Magic and some of those crummy other ships, from the top of St Thomas in December 2007.  (Just a couple days after TS Olga came rumbling through)


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Homemom said:


> My DH and I wondered a few weeks ago if there was a way onto this deck.  How did you reach it?



Some concierge guests, - maybe all, not sure,  were invited to spend Tracy Arm day there, it is the officers private deck.

More detail in links in signature line.

It was fantastic as we could freely move from side to side and get fantastic un obstructed photos all the time at Tracy Arm.

It is a private area and not open to cruisers normally.


It was a beautiful sunny and hot day.


----------



## Homemom

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Some concierge guests, - maybe all, not sure,  were invited to spend Tracy Arm day there, it is the officers private deck.
> 
> More detail in links in signature line.
> 
> It was fantastic as we could freely move from side to side and get fantastic un obstructed photos all the time at Tracy Arm.
> 
> It is a private area and not open to cruisers normally.
> 
> 
> It was a beautiful sunny and hot day.



What a neat experience for you!  We thought it might belong to the officers, glad to see we guessed right.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Homemom said:


> What a neat experience for you!  We thought it might belong to the officers, glad to see we guessed right.



Even Minnie came!






This gives you an idea of location.


----------



## Homemom

Loved the clear blue water at Punta Sur, Cozumel.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Homemom said:


> Loved the clear blue water at Punta Sur, Cozumel.



Fantastic!


----------



## nicolet

Homemom said:


> Loved the clear blue water at Punta Sur, Cozumel.



What excursion where you on?  Great pic!


----------



## Homemom

nicolet said:


> What excursion where you on?  Great pic!



We hired Tours Plaza to drive us there, no excursion.  But, the Disney excursion that goes there is the Eco Park & Snorkel Tour http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/c...cursions/cozumel-mexico/eco-park-and-snorkel/


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> photo





Ticks *like * button.



Very nice.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Evad

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Ticks *like * button.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## noahdove

I am loving these pictures...keep them coming..please and thank you.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## black magic




----------



## declansdad

black magic said:


>




Best picture in the thread!


----------



## SrisonS

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Even Minnie came!




Amazing capture!!!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

SrisonS said:


> Amazing capture!!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## dznyacct

black magic said:


> Not to mention the CM watches you go through the ride on their monitor before he/she release the next riders.  We took several videos as well.  Youtube has a ton of them posted up.  As far as the comments that the "rules don't apply to me".  Can we leave the finger pointing and tattle telling to the endless threads devoted to wearing shorts in MDR's and kids running in the halls?    I posted the picture to bring smiles to the faces of those who visit this enjoyable thread.
> 
> When on the high seas.... sometimes the pirate comes out in ya'.



 Personally.......I loved your picture and it did bring a smile to my face !


----------



## uziel5000




----------



## uziel5000




----------



## EPCOTatNight

T


----------



## mhconley

In Grand Cayman from our tender:





Martin


----------



## Im_A_Princess

I saw this on Richard's Twitter today.


----------



## Evad




----------



## Beermam42

Im_A_Princess said:


> I saw this on Richard's Twitter today.



Richard put in the word to get DCL to NAWLINS.


----------



## black magic

I have to say, this is my first stop and favorite thread on DIS boards!  There are some amazing shots and all of them say "wish you were here".  Keep 'em coming!

PS.  "Thank you" to the folks who have complimented my contributions.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

And one for the future those going to Rhodes in 2014!


----------



## Princess Michelle

mhconley said:


> In Grand Cayman from our tender:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin



Gorgeous picture! This is now the background image on my computer!


----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## JennLK

disney fantasy said:


>



yum!!!


----------



## gumbypee

Thank you to everyone posting-even if I don't comment individually I love every pic! One of best threads!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## bobbiwoz

In the Atlantic!


----------



## pillow

DISNEY FANTASY said:


>



WOW!!!!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

pillow said:


> WOW!!!!!



Thank You!! 

More on;-

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3182194

Or link in signature line has thousands!!!


----------



## Evad

bye bye secret deck 7.... we will miss you.


----------



## Phil'sFrontier

^^^  
Nice Evad-Dave...hdr?


----------



## MKRuns 26

DISNEY FANTASY said:


>



That is just a breath taking picture


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MKRuns 26 said:


> That is just a breath taking picture



Thank you.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Evad

Phil'sFrontier said:


> ^^^
> Nice Evad-Dave...hdr?



Thank you!!

 No hdr just one exposure touched up a bit in Adjust.



Time for another drink......


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## gumbypee

Happy post


----------



## CMontheseas

DISNEY FANTASY said:


>





  If that was taken this summer, I am almost 100% certain that's me out on our crew deck!!!

If you don't mind, can I keep it?


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

CMontheseas said:


> If that was taken this summer, I am almost 100% certain that's me out on our crew deck!!!
> 
> If you don't mind, can I keep it?



Hello,

It was taken this summer on the August 5th Alaska cruise, we were on deck 7 forward all Tracy Arm day and got hundreds of photos of Tracy Arm, and many with the crew deck of the Wonder in front.

There is also a video or two.

If you click on my link below for my Alaska blog you may see yourself on a few shots.


We were told our cruise was the best cruise to date for Tracy arm getting closer to the glacier then any cruise having blue sky's and being warm, snd having ice calve off.

I found two can't post more on this thread.


----------



## p17blo

Disney Magic ReImagined Atrium by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## woj68

p17blo said:


> Disney Magic ReImagined Atrium by P17blo, on Flickr



Wow, look at those beautiful changes. The atrium is almost unrecognizable with the exception of Capt Mickey and he's not centered at the stairs anymore. 

Thanks for sharing. Here's a side by side comparison.


----------



## Evad

Great Magic shots you guys!! ^^^^^^^^ 

*DISNEY FANTASY* really enjoying your Alaska shots. We are hoping to do this cruise in 2015.


----------



## Evad




----------



## p17blo

woj68 said:


> Wow, look at those beautiful changes. The atrium is almost unrecognizable with the exception of Capt Mickey and he's not centered at the stairs anymore.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Here's a side by side comparison.





p17blo said:


> Disney Magic ReImagined Atrium by P17blo, on Flickr



There are differences here even I failed to spot - Nice to see such close before and afters to see exactly what has changed.


----------



## woj68

Evad said:


>



Wonderful pano Dave.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> Great Magic shots you guys!! ^^^^^^^^
> 
> *DISNEY FANTASY* really enjoying your Alaska shots. We are hoping to do this cruise in 2015.



Thank you, I always enjoy your fantastic photos.


----------



## jenseib

I am to the point that I can't remember what I have posted and what I have not, so sorry if I repeat anything.


----------



## p17blo

Disney Magic ReImagined Walt Disney Theatre Atrium by P17blo, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Wow!

Clicks the 'like' button.


----------



## p17blo

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Wow!
> 
> Clicks the 'like' button.



Thank you


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Holiday 2013 414 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## p17blo

Deleted


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

p17blo said:


> .



Yes nice.


----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Juneau IceField August 2013






Holiday 2013 1973 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

CC


----------



## p17blo

Deleted


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Very nice.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Holiday 2013 2002 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## p17blo

Deleted


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Interesting shot.


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Yancouver  Alaska 041 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


Pan Pacific Vancouver, the Disney Wonder terminal for Alaska cruises.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## p17blo

Deleted


----------



## Dixielady908

jenseib said:


>




That is always the saddest sight..unless its daylight and your on land and the other side of the building...


----------



## g3pak




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Holiday 2013 1892 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Evad said:


> bye bye secret deck 7.... we will miss you.



This was a photo of our "dearly departed didn't know about but now that I did I'm very disappointed since we missed it and all our rooms at aft deck 7" secret deck?

What a great veranda. What a bummer. Boo.  This would have been THE place for our group to meet up...


----------



## gumbypee

I wouldn't stress so much. It's not really secret when people know about it. It my have been full every day.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

But it would have been free and right outside my cheaper interior room...


----------



## Evad

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> But it would have been free and right outside my cheaper interior room...



That's right!! That's why we booked aft on deck 7 on our med cruise...


----------



## p17blo

Deleted


----------



## mareed

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> But it would have been free and right outside my cheaper interior room...



I am looking forward to the same on a future Wonder cruise!  Great way to get a "semi-private" nearby verandah!  I'm sticking to the Wonder for the split beds and deck 7 secret verandah, as well as lower prices.

I was on the Wonder a month ago, and the deck was frequently empty, including when we were backing into Castaway Cay where I was joined by less than 10 people total after I'd been out there on my own about 15 minutes enjoying the perfect view.


----------



## gumbypee

Awww I was trying to make her feel better by saying its not a secret anymore do probably not private! Lol!!  

Any cruise is a good cruise!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Copenhagen- DCL Baltic Cruise





BALTIC CRUISE 277 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

g3pak said:


>



Love this view!!!  Great shot!!!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Holiday 2013 1918 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## BigJon




----------



## gumbypee

I like!


----------



## minniemouse1

BigJon said:


>



This question has nothing to do with the pics but I noticed on your tag it says "dole whip".  What on earth is dole whip?   Maybe I'm just too far north (about an hours drive from Montreal) to know what dole whip is.  Is it a southern thing?


----------



## cruisecrasher

minniemouse1 said:


> This question has nothing to do with the pics but I noticed on your tag it says "dole whip".  What on earth is dole whip?   Maybe I'm just too far north (about an hours drive from Montreal) to know what dole whip is.  Is it a southern thing?


It's a WDW thing.


----------



## oopsiDAISY

minniemouse1 said:


> This question has nothing to do with the pics but I noticed on your tag it says "dole whip".  What on earth is dole whip?   Maybe I'm just too far north (about an hours drive from Montreal) to know what dole whip is.  Is it a southern thing?



Dole Whip is a pineapple soft serve sold in the parks. It is... TO.DIE.FOR!





*Photo "borrowed" from wiki


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Holiday 2013 1733 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## minniemouse1

oopsiDAISY said:


> Dole Whip is a pineapple soft serve sold in the parks. It is... TO.DIE.FOR!
> 
> *Photo "borrowed" from wiki



Too funny!  Haven't been to WDW for about 4 years, just doing the cruises, so I will have to try one when we go.  Last time the kids had mickey bars from one of the carts near thunder mountain.  Where do you normally find the Dole whip?


----------



## jenseib

minniemouse1 said:


> Too funny!  Haven't been to WDW for about 4 years, just doing the cruises, so I will have to try one when we go.  Last time the kids had mickey bars from one of the carts near thunder mountain.  Where do you normally find the Dole whip?



aloha aisle in adventureland and the dole whip floats are better than the dole whips in my opinion.  Try one with orange icecream too.  MMMMMM


----------



## Evad

Love the Dole whips!!!!


----------



## minniemouse1

Evad said:


> Love the Dole whips!!!!



OOOHH love that picture!  I just cannot wait until April!


----------



## BigJon

Took a picture of Cecil last week at Castaway Cay. I'm pretty sure this guys has been working at Castaway Cay since it first opened.


----------



## Jamian

Enchanted Garden by -Jamian-, on Flickr


----------



## DznyCrzy11

minniemouse1 said:
			
		

> This question has nothing to do with the pics but I noticed on your tag it says "dole whip".  What on earth is dole whip?   Maybe I'm just too far north (about an hours drive from Montreal) to know what dole whip is.  Is it a southern thing?



The Dole Whip is available at MK and the Poly.  It's the soft served pineapple ice cream.  In MK you get it at Aloha Isle and you can also get orange flavored, as well as vanilla, and they have different type of floats.  I'm not a big fan of the pineapple so I always get the orange and vanilla swirl.

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## wcw57

BigJon said:


> Took a picture of Cecil last week at Castaway Cay. I'm pretty sure this guys has been working at Castaway Cay since it first opened.



looks like he may have been there when the glaciers formed the place....


----------



## amomma23

DznyCrzy11 said:


> The Dole Whip is available at MK and the Poly.  It's the soft served pineapple ice cream.  In MK you get it at Aloha Isle and you can also get orange flavored, as well as vanilla, and they have different type of floats.  I'm not a big fan of the pineapple so I always get the orange and vanilla swirl.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SII



Continuing  If orange/vanilla is more to your liking, switch to the citrus swirl at Sunshine Treeee Terrace (also MK). Superior to the Dole whip in my opinion.


----------



## tweis

The Dream at night


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Holiday 2013 1636 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

amomma23 said:


> Continuing  If orange/vanilla is more to your liking, switch to the citrus swirl at Sunshine Treeee Terrace (also MK). Superior to the Dole whip in my opinion.



We always get the citrus swirl outside the tiki room now. Its tradition! I think the only place we ever ever got the orange/vanilla icecreams EVER was in MK. I think that's why there are so special to us. Some Disney traditions are still going strong, and that line stretched on for a very long time!


----------



## Jey12

Love our time at Castaway Cay!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Holiday 2013 1528 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## Jey12

Wonder at Castaway Cay last week.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Eeyore Girl

Sunset on the Disney Dream May 2012




May 2012 in the Bahamas with the Disney Magic




May 2012 in the Bahamas with the Disney Magic (back view)


----------



## Eeyore Girl

Sail Away party on the Disney Wonder out of Miami




In Cozumel at the beach...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 669 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## simbasmom2

Eeyore girl- those are cute pics!


----------



## Eeyore Girl

simbasmom2 said:


> Eeyore girl- those are cute pics!



Thanks!!!!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## Jey12

Night view of the Mickey pool


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

I just have to say, most of my life, I have had like zero interest in an Alaskan cruise. Some of these photos are major wow. I now I have like 75% interest in an Alaskan cruise (DCL only. If I don't like the cold, I plan to enjoy the cruise...)


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

More on an Alaskan cruise, taken late evening, the reason why a verandah is worth it, to stand out at night and watch this.






Holiday 2013 414 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> I just have to say, most of my life, I have had like zero interest in an Alaskan cruise. Some of these photos are major wow. I now I have like 75% interest in an Alaskan cruise (DCL only. If I don't like the cold, I plan to enjoy the cruise...)



It was on my wish list but didn't get around go it, until the dated for 2013' and where I expected Disney to be, didn't work out, the 12 night Med cruise we expected came out too early for our schools so we booked a Royal suite on an Alaskan cruise,

Boy did I underestimate the views, the beauty, the sights, the wildlife, the sea life, Mother Nature, the awesome power if glaciers, standing on them, it makes you feel, partly small, but partly, that you are an important bit of the world.

It's not all about food and sun and the Carribean, it's real life,  do go if you can I urge anyone if they can go, to do it once  in your life.

Disney do it well, maybe not the best port slots but a terrific experience.

And we have our 12 night med cruise for 2014 and back to the Baltic in 15!


----------



## pillow

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> and back to the Baltic in 15!



Saw your blog post a while back.  Any more on 2015???  Home port in Europe??

Your Alaska pictures are fabulous!!

Jodie


----------



## mrp4352




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

pillow said:


> Saw your blog post a while back.  Any more on 2015???  Home port in Europe??
> 
> Your Alaska pictures are fabulous!!
> 
> Jodie



Jodie, thank you,

Firstly let's give everyone another photo to keep everyone happy as this is a photo thread.






[/url]
Holiday 2013 1162 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Rumour,


What we were told by three plus sources from July onwards is:-

Magic will Homeport in Copenhagen for seven night Northern Europe cruises (Baltic) in June and July, then Med cruises late August only.

Amsterdam has been mentioned as well.

Now I would prefer sailings from UK but it's been said that:-


Cost was  an issue, 7 nights cheaper than 12.
North Sea is not so nice and cool. People feel wasted.
English Channel busy and has high tides in Dover.

These are still rumours, can't discuss more on this thread, hope you get what you want.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Kimber Lavonne

Thank you so much for sharing!! Your pics have helped me get through the wait until our next Disney cruise ... which is in 4 days!!! 

We're taking our beautiful princess on her third Disney cruise, but I thought I'd share a pic from her very first sailing on the Wonder.


----------



## dizney-cruiser

Kimber Lavonne said:


> Thank you so much for sharing!! Your pics have helped me get through the wait until our next Disney cruise ... which is in 4 days!!!
> 
> We're taking our beautiful princess on her third Disney cruise, but I thought I'd share a pic from her very first sailing on the Wonder.




*beautiful!!*


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Holiday 2013 648 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

A Staircase With Character II by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## BigJon

On board the Wonder...


----------



## Evad




----------



## Phil'sFrontier

I was going through our 2012 cruise photos since I just got PS CS6. Used Camera Raw to do most of the work and a few finishing touches in PS itself.

Photo is from the Dream, leaving the Bahamas on the way to Castaway!


----------



## SrisonS

Phil'sFrontier said:


> I was going through our 2012 cruise photos since I just got PS CS6. Used Camera Raw to do most of the work and a few finishing touches in PS itself.  Photo is from the Dream, leaving the Bahamas on the way to Castaway! http://s155.photobucket.com/user/PhilsFrontier/media/bahamas_sunset_zpsc6854d57.jpg.html



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Phil'sFrontier

Thank You! Dave and his D7000 set the bar pretty high for me.    Always enjoy his stuff
I use a Nikon D7000 to BTW


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Yes a fog bank,




Holiday 2013 427 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> photo








Phil'sFrontier said:


> I was going through our 2012 cruise photos since I just got PS CS6. Used Camera Raw to do most of the work and a few finishing touches in PS itself.
> 
> Photo is from the Dream, leaving the Bahamas on the way to Castaway!



Both fantastic photos!


----------



## Evad

Thanks so much Guys!!!


Eze hdr...


----------



## Evad

Phil'sFrontier said:


> I was going through our 2012 cruise photos since I just got PS CS6. Used Camera Raw to do most of the work and a few finishing touches in PS itself.
> 
> Photo is from the Dream, leaving the Bahamas on the way to Castaway!



Great shot Phil!!!


----------



## lilpooh108

Evad said:


> Thanks so much Guys!!!
> 
> 
> Eze hdr...



Awh ... I remember this alleyway.  My shoes got super wet walking down these steps with the drainage bricks right in the middle of the walkway   I really wanted to stop at the creperie on the left there, but there wasn't enough time to get back to the bus...


----------



## black magic

Atlantis lobby.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 140 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 097 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## mrp4352




----------



## SrisonS

Disney Fantasy:  Satellite Falls by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 967 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Lita

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/10590201025/ Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 967 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Wow! Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Lita said:


> Wow! Nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





Thank you so much, photos do not do it any justice, you have to be there to comprehend the majesty of the glacier.


I will give you a bonus one.








Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 907 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


Look how massive it is against on adult.


----------



## nancy drew

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Thank you so much, photos do not do it any justice, you have to be there to comprehend the majesty of the glacier.
> 
> Look how massive it is against on adult.



Your photos are amazing!  Are these from the boat, or an excursion?  I'm mentally planning an Alaskan cruise for within the next few years and want to make sure to see as much as possible.  Whenever I see your photos, I wonder (unless it is really obvious, like the photos of the ship) whether these are from the boat or an excursion, and if an excursion, which one.


----------



## CatDenver




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 894 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Eeyore Girl

I LOVE that towelgami!!!!


----------



## richw2

1


----------



## Robin"D"

CatDenver said:


>



Best Towel EVER!!!!!

Robin & Angel "D".


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Arriving in Puerto Vallarta


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 904 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Thank you so much, photos do not do it any justice, you have to be there to comprehend the majesty of the glacier.
> 
> 
> I will give you a bonus one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 907 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Look how massive it is against on adult.



I'm almost convinced!


----------



## mrp4352

Where I learned that I love port!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> I'm almost convinced!



Go for it it's so so so impressive, that's looking on the glacier, we landed by helicopter, we had the whole place to ourselves, just us an the pilot, he also handed landed there before! He was taking photos himself.

It's so massive, so quite, the awe of the power of nature, you might think you know it but when your there your at one with nature, we are just so small against that power.

Do go!


----------



## CMontheseas

What happens at 2 am on board around the holidays


----------



## Mom2Kaylee




----------



## SrisonS

No Nightly Ascent by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## vwrosebud

Looking through these makes me so excited for our 1st cruise!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Puerto Vallarta


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/10590442075/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]
Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 888 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Princess Michelle

.


----------



## minniemouse1

Princess Michelle said:


> I had the same experience! I had never tried Port before taking this seminar and I found out I really liked the flavor of it! The first red wine I've ever had that I actually liked.



Was this a picture of the wine tasting??  Did they serve you chocolate?  If so I am sooo in


----------



## black magic

Castaway Cay: May, 2011

My wife took this picture of our son and myself.  At that time we didn't realize that there were other dads doing the same thing.  Good stuff!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

They never grow up!  I love it.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Evad said:


>



I love it!


----------



## minniemouse1

Evad said:


>



Love it!  Its a great picture considering we will never get to see that exact view again after the dry dock.


----------



## Princess Michelle

.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 881 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Caution When Corridor Shooting by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 137 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 130 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## mrp4352

minniemouse1 said:


> Was this a picture of the wine tasting??  Did they serve you chocolate?  If so I am sooo in





Princess Michelle said:


> It's a Wine & Chocolate tasting, it was excellent! The chocolate was Valrhona chocolate from France, the best chocolate I've ever had in my life! This seminar was $30 per person, but it was worth it to me, it was very interesting. In the one we attended we actually had 6 pieces of the solid chocolate and a whole cup of delicious Parmesan cheese to try with the Port.



Princess Michelle is right - it's the Wine and Chocolate tasting on the Wonder.  Very well worth the $30 - especially when you learn that the whisky we sampled normally sells for $35/glass!  We had both solid and slightly melted chocolate, the Parmesan and a little cup of caramel (that was heavenly by itself).  We can't wait to book it again on our cruise in May!


----------



## Evad

Thanks so much guys!!!

Great corridor shot Scott.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Dug720

SrisonS said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottrsmith/10971068704/ Caution When Corridor Shooting by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



Is that on the Dream?


----------



## SrisonS

Dug720 said:


> Is that on the Dream?



It was on the Fantasy.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 128 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## tinkmom2

My daughters' first time in the ocean at Castaway Cay 2009. 



L]


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Evad




----------



## CMontheseas

View from Castaway Cay this week.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

CMontheseas said:


> View from Castaway Cay this week.



Yikes!! Good gravy that's nasty looking! 

Heather


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Dixielady908

CMontheseas said:


> View from Castaway Cay this week.




That is really bad looking....did you make it out before the storm hit?


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 825 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## cruisecrasher

CMontheseas said:


> View from Castaway Cay this week.


Soooo beautiful!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

St Petersburg; Russia, Baltic Cruise. 





Baltic cruise 3 222 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Baltic cruise 3 336 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Selfie in Monaco....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

I have one of those!!!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> Selfie in Monaco....



Absolutely brilliant photo.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

BALTIC CRUISE 395 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

BALTIC CRUISE 489 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Thanks guys! Nice one Shmoo!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Evad said:


> Thanks guys! Nice one Shmoo!



Thanks!








 





Of course, your pictures are much better than mine, but I wanted to post mine, also.


----------



## Momma2Jax




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Baltic cruise 3 316 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Two parts to get some detail in.





Baltic cruise 3 259 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





Baltic cruise 3 257 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

PrincessShmoo said:


> Of course, your pictures are much better than mine, but I wanted to post mine, also.


Don't sell yourself short Shmoo you've posted a lot of great pics here. I have always enjoy looking at them!

More from Florence...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Evad said:


> Don't sell yourself short Shmoo you've posted a lot of great pics here. I have always enjoy looking at them!
> 
> More from Florence...



Thank you.

OK, back to Puerto Vallarta


----------



## wcw57

PrincessShmoo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, your pictures are much better than mine, but I wanted to post mine, also.



I MUCH prefer the unfettered photos where the colors in the shot are actually found in nature!  Nice photo!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Baltic cruise 3 234 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Baltic cruise 3 266 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 910 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## #1 goof

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

BALTIC CRUISE 313 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## stlkeeler

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Baltic cruise 3 336 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Andrew, I love your pics from the Baltic! They bring back fond memories. I have some of the same ones from a cruise I took to the Baltic on HAL with my mom in 2000. Of course, mine are 35mm!


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

#1 goof said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



I love this picture!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

stlkeeler said:


> Andrew, I love your pics from the Baltic! They bring back fond memories. I have some of the same ones from a cruise I took to the Baltic on HAL with my mom in 2000. Of course, mine are 35mm!



Thank you for those nice comments, it was a fantastic cruise, glad it's bringing back good memories.


See if you can work out where this one was.





BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 877 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 948 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Clue,





BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 1173 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## wcw57

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Thank you for those nice comments, it was a fantastic cruise, glad it's bringing back good memories.
> 
> 
> See if you can work out where this one was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 877 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 948 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> Clue,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 1173 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


WOW!  Look at the Hidden Mickeys!!!!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

wcw57 said:


> WOW!  Look at the Hidden Mickeys!!!!!




You get * first prize* for being the first to spot them!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 1133 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## ssanders79

Disney Magic After Hours Elevators Sea Tressures by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Baltic cruise 3 576 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Stockholm.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> . by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Nice one Andrew!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> Nice one Andrew!!!



Thank you great compliment from you the 'Governor' of photos!





. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## figment52

wcw57 said:


> I MUCH prefer the unfettered photos where the colors in the shot are actually found in nature! Nice photo!!


 
 me too.


----------



## declansdad

Keeping with the Castaway Cay theme.


----------



## phinz

The same one I use for my signature.




Untitled by Phinzup, on Flickr


----------



## phinz

Untitled by Phinzup, on Flickr


----------



## phinz

IMG_3962 by Phinzup, on Flickr


----------



## phinz

Here's a fun one, taken on a whim.




Untitled by Phinzup, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 343 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 259 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 257 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## cruisecrasher

Thanks for all of the beautiful pictures!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 210 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 260 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

As it's Christmas an extra one to view.






. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## dclwonderprincess




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

dclwonderprincess said:


> IMG



Very nice very festive.


----------



## Evad

More great shots Andrew!!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> More great shots Andrew!!!
> 
> IMG


Thank you.


Yours is ' towering with greatness' a Pisa of enjoyment.


----------



## pillow

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> As it's Christmas an extra one to view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Which cabana is this?  Love the pic!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

pillow said:


> Which cabana is this?  Love the pic!



It's either 4 or 5 had both.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## goeva

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> As it's Christmas an extra one to view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Beautiful shots, Andrew! 
If you don't mind. May I ask what camera did you use?
It's time to retire my Canon EOS Rebel T2i.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

goeva said:


> Awesome shots, Andrew!
> May I ask what camera did you use? If you don't mind.
> It's time to retire my Canon EOS Rebel T2i.



Actually we have a mixture of cameras, the current photos of castaway cay will be a Canon EOS 600D, but I also have a small pocket Olympus, for things such as Remy and Palo.

Now if you view the Alaska thread ones there IPad, my kids also have added a Few IPhone ones. often when we forget the camera and suddenly need to take a shot.

Clearly in summary the  Canon EOS 600D is best.

As the photo below shows.






Holiday 2013 1496 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## goeva

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Actually we have a mixture of cameras, the current photos of castaway cay will be a Canon EOS 600D, but I also have a small pocket Olympus, for things such as Remy and Palo.
> 
> Now if you view the Alaska thread ones there IPad, my kids also have added a Few IPhone ones. often when we forget the camera and suddenly need to take a shot.
> 
> Clearly in summary the  Canon EOS 600D is best.
> 
> As the photo below shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holiday 2013 1496 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Another amazing shot. 
Great job, Andrew! 
And thanks! Canon EOS 600D it is.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

goeva said:


> Another amazing shot.
> Great job, Andrew!
> And thanks! Canon EOS 600D it is.



Thank you and Merry Christmas.


----------



## goeva

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Thank you and Merry Christmas.



Merry Christmas to you, too! 
Share more of your awesome photos with us.


----------



## goeva

Nevermind. 
Checking out your blog right now.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Pacific Ocean off of Cabo San Lucas


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 124 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## dsneygirl

When they start announcing "the lagoon will close in 15 min"


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 148 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*Merry Christmas. *


----------



## JohnDS

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/11425403886/ DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 148 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



This is a good picture.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

JohnDS said:


> This is a good picture.



Thank you.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Evad

Great Christmas pic Andrew!! Loved your witty response to my last pic!!

Merry Christmas all!!!


La Spezia Italy...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

It's


Castaway Cay time!




. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Merry Christmas!


----------



## dclwonderprincess




----------



## dclwonderprincess




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 114 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

dclwonderprincess said:


> IMG







dclwonderprincess said:


> IMG






Very nice!very festive.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 256 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## slc

[/URL][/IMG]
by SL Compton


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

slc said:


> D Dream Ornament IMG
> by SL Compton



Very nice.


----------



## TinaA

Nice


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Great pic Andrew!! Love how you captured the rope...lol

Where is this shot taken?


----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> Great pic Andrew!! Love how you captured the rope...lol
> 
> Where is this shot taken?



That's Ketchikan marina in the background. Alaska.

The floatplane rope gets in the way at just the wrong moment, and can't photoshop it out!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> IMG



I love the sunlight highlighting the steps.


----------



## Evad

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I love the sunlight highlighting the steps.



Thank you!!

Sorrento...

Umbrella Pines


----------



## PrincessShmoo

arriving at Cabo San Lucas


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Pompeii

Looking through the arch to Mt. Vesuvius


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> Pompeii
> 
> Looking through the arch to Mt. Vesuvius
> 
> IMG



Fantastic photo, looks like a painting.





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all.*


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 024 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 205 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

From DCL, ( not mine) but topical.





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## The Sasquatch




----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## PizzieDuster

dolphingirl47 said:


>



Is this the Magic?  What is that Disney Lounge to?  Beautiful picture.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, this is the Magic. D Lounge has taken the place of Studio Sea and hosts various family events at night.

Corinna


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## SrisonS

Atrium Elegance by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 199 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Great CC shots Andrew!! Can't wait to see it in person next month!

Pompeii....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Disney Wonder in Cabo San Lucas


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

The Water Canon by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

I haven't posted in a while due to family issues. Let's see if I remember how to do this. Lol!


----------



## wrighter

I have a real problem:  I have so much to do and I just can't tear myself away from all of these beautiful photos!!  A big thank you to all who are posting.  You have brought this newly-booked, first-time cruiser much hope and joy!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

shadowryter said:


> I haven't posted in a while due to family issues. Let's see if I remember how to do this. Lol!



Welcome back!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## rescuetink

I love seeing all of these pictures!!  

I hate seeing all of these pictures!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

rescuetink said:


> I love seeing all of these pictures!!
> 
> I hate seeing all of these pictures!!



I know I know,


So many people taking photos!




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I know I know,
> 
> 
> So many people taking photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





Ha ha!!!  Great capture!!!


----------



## SrisonS

Oh, Donald by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 197 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

shadowryter said:


> IMG



Clicks the _like_ button, great photo.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

A  Port Canaveral special of the terminal.





DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 641 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 519 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 099 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 084 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 083 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 034 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Someone wanting to go on a cruise!





DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 032 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 029 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Sparky47




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## shadowryter

Very nice!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo

shadowryter said:


> [



Very nice.  I like it.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Something you do not normally see on any cruise.





DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 043 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Empty pool on a sunny day.


----------



## JohnPA

Let me take a shot at this.  Just started learning to use the Canon T5i that my wife bought me for my birthday back in Sept.  Here's one attempt at something different.




WDWRadioCruise_20131103_0045.jpg by HeyHeyJP, on Flickr


----------



## The Sasquatch

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Something you do not normally see on sny cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 043 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> Empty pool on a sunny day.



the people on the top deck are like ***? we are ready for some Aquaduck!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

The Sasquatch said:


> the people on the top deck are like ***? we are ready for some Aquaduck!



Yes their queuing before noon for Aquaduck.


----------



## Sparky47




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## shadowryter

I could not not resist this shot. My DH referred to them as the original "Golden Mickey's".


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 036 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 192 (2) by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## declansdad

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 036 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 192 (2) by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




From the Dream 2013


----------



## rescuetink

shadowryter said:


> I could not not resist this shot. My DH referred to them as the original "Golden Mickey's".



I agree!!    They really do a great job of making the ship look good every day!!


----------



## SrisonS

A Little R&R by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Not One but Two,   -





. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Great shots everyone!!!


Sorrento...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> Great shots everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Sorrento...
> 
> IMG



I love Sorrento, stayed there for two weeks! 

Great shot!


----------



## Evad

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I love Sorrento, stayed there for two weeks!
> 
> Great shot!



Thanks!
It was our favorite place on our Med cruise!! It's high on our list of places to return to!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> It was our favorite place on our Med cruise!! It's high on our list of places to return to!!



Yes, great to actually stay there, roads are closed in the evening great to walk around, and also it's good to get to Amalfi Drive before the main tourist buses.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE FANTASY 583 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Same Dumbo picture, but it changes.




DCL CRUISE FANTASY 580 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL CRUISE FANTASY 579 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE  FANTASY 622 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## shadowryter

Disney Fantasy


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Welcome onboard Disney Fantasy.





DCL CRUISE  FANTASY 619 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

shadowryter said:


> [/IMG][/URL]





shadowryter said:


> Disney Fantasy
> [/IMG][/URL]



Fantastic photos, clicks the like button, oh there isn't one here!


----------



## shadowryter

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Fantastic photos, clicks the like button, oh there isn't one here!


Thank you so much. You've got some great shots yourself. We do need a like button here!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

shadowryter said:


> Thank you so much. You've got some great shots yourself. We do need a like button here!



Agree, " like"


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*I do not think he is good at hide and seek.

*





DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 672 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

Evolution Lounge ~ Disney Fantasy


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE  FANTASY 587 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

Hey Andrew, I have one of these.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

shadowryter said:


> Hey Andrew, I have one of these.



Snap!


Very nice!


----------



## wcw57

while I thoroughly enjoy looking at ANY photos of DCL, where are the vast majority of cruisers ...I mean, I see the same 4 or 5 names attached to posts....I strongly encourage other folks to put up their snapshots....if anybody even calls them that anymore


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## Evad

Here's my snapshot....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Disney Wonder


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*Two important desks on the fantasy, re booking and shore trips.*




DCL CRUISE FANTASY 582 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL CRUISE FANTASY 581 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

And two shops.




DCL CRUISE FANTASY 130 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL CRUISE FANTASY 129 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Is it sad that I want all those cute princess dresses hanging up in that photo...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Is it sad that I want all those cute princess dresses hanging up in that photo...



Ah... But they will be gone by midnight.


*Pun intended.*


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## shadowryter

Don't have any of those views. How about this one?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

And end of corridor.


----------



## shadowryter

Ooh La La ~ Disney Fantasy


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Oo la la is right!

Wow. It really is my dream to cruise on the Fantasy... one of these years, I'm going to snag a *GT and get outta dodge!


----------



## fumipappa




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE FANTASY 064 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL CRUISE FANTASY 063 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

This not a reflection, that's a TV in the mirror.


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE FANTASY 573 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

BALTIC CRUISE 395 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 098 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

shadowryter said:


> IMG



Very nice.


----------



## jtkboston

I really like the chandelier reflection on the piano!


----------



## TexDis




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE  FANTASY 152 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Very nice.





jtkboston said:


> I really like the chandelier reflection on the piano!



Thank you! I got my inspiration from someone here on this thread.
A close up...


----------



## nancy drew

shadowryter said:


> Thank you! I got my inspiration from someone here on this thread.



Awesome!!


----------



## shadowryter

nancy drew said:


> Awesome!!


Thanks.


----------



## shadowryter

La Piazza


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cabo San Lucas


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

shadowryter said:


> La Piazza



Wonderful, I have one of those!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

St Marten.





DCL CRUISE FANTASY 212 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





DCL CRUISE FANTASY 213 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## shadowryter

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Wonderful, I have one of those!



Love to see it!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 135 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

shadowryter said:


> Love to see it!






DCL CRUISE FANTASY 023 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## SrisonS

Break A Le.... errr... Sleep Pattern by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> DCL CRUISE FANTASY 023 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Nice!


----------



## shadowryter

Inspirational shots finally captured!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE FANTASY 338 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL CRUISE FANTASY 280 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL CRUISE  FANTASY 190 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





DCL CRUISE FANTASY 012 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

Sunset in the Bahamas


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

shadowryter said:


> Sunset in the Bahamas
> IMG



Great, looks like a painting.


----------



## Evad




----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## SrisonS

The Concierge Tease by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## sugarsugar1

p17blo said:


> Magic Quiet Cove Pool Night III by P17blo, on Flickr



what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## tinkmom2

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JohnPA

WDWRadioCruise_20131106_0256.jpg by HeyHeyJP, on Flickr


----------



## JohnPA

Sprung a leak! by HeyHeyJP, on Flickr


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

PrincessShmoo said:


>



This is SO CUTE!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 585 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

Ooh La La


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Magic Atrium - Name Plate and Chandelier by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Focus on the mosaic not where it is!





DCL CRUISE FANTASY 022 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## mydisneydream

What terminal is this?


----------



## jenseib

mydisneydream said:


> What terminal is this?



I am not sure which picture you are referring to for sure, but my guess is the one of Miami that was recently posted.


----------



## Evad

ssanders79 said:


> Disney Magic Atrium - Name Plate and Chandelier by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



Nice one Scott!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE  FANTASY 115 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*The Port of Dover, England in 2010 and the Disney Magic in port.*​




DOVER MAGIC 309 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





DOVER MAGIC 306 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DOVER MAGIC 293 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





DOVER MAGIC 278 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DOVER MAGIC 276 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr​




DOVER MAGIC 218 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DOVER MAGIC 266 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## LoveMickey

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Focus on the mosaic not where it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DCL CRUISE FANTASY 022 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Love those bathrooms


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

LoveMickey said:


> Love those bathrooms



Yes.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## tinkmom2

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## Sonja99

Thanks for all the great pictures, love it!


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Evad




----------



## Dznypal

I have a really neat picture that I took on the Fantasy last yr that I would like to post

but I dont have a clue how--please be real basic in your explation as Im not good with computers

like I said the pic is interesting and Id like to share it 

thanks all


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dznypal said:


> I have a really neat picture that I took on the Fantasy last yr that I would like to post
> 
> but I dont have a clue how--please be real basic in your explation as Im not good with computers
> 
> like I said the pic is interesting and Id like to share it
> 
> thanks all



You need to go to a photo hosting site (like Photobucket) and download your picture there.  Once downloaded you will be able to copy the IMG code (a series of numbers & letters beginning and ending with ).

Then click on the "post reply" button here.  Paste the IMG code in the space where you would write your post.

That's it.


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## Evad




----------



## luv2cruisedisney

Long time stalker of this thread, here is my first post for this thread

Nikon D3200


----------



## Jessica Sloan

luv2cruisedisney said:
			
		

> Long time stalker of this thread, here is my first post for this thread
> 
> Nikon D3200



When was this taken?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Disney Wonder


----------



## luv2cruisedisney

Jessica Sloan said:


> When was this taken?



on the same cruise as you 

1/11/14 - 1/18/14 in St Thomas


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cabo San Lucas


----------



## Dznypal

thanks for the great explation princessShroom

however Im stuck--

I managed to set up an account with photobucket and now I have 4 different places

email IM

direct

HTML

IMG codes

for this it says URL:http://1374photobucket.com

is this what I copy and paste to post here

thanks again for the help


----------



## Dznypal

just for fun I clicked on the link just to see if I could see my picture

nope its not that easy!!!

Im really lost here

IM not sure how to cut and paste and to get it on this site

thanks all


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dznypal said:


> thanks for the great explation princessShroom
> 
> however Im stuck--
> 
> I managed to set up an account with photobucket and now I have 4 different places
> 
> email IM
> 
> direct
> 
> HTML
> 
> IMG codes
> 
> for this it says URL:http://1374photobucket.com
> 
> is this what I copy and paste to post here
> 
> thanks again for the help



I can't really help, as I don't use Photobucket.  I use http://tinypic.com/.  All I know is after my photo has downloaded to the site they give me 4 different codes.  

HTML for Websites

IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards

URL for E-mail & IM

Direct Link for Lanyards

One of them is an IMG code (a numerical/alphabetic code beginning and ending with the  in brackets).  
It will look something like this  (except I'm spelling it out with spaces  because if I put the real code here it will show as a picture) bracket IMG bracket http colon backslash backslash i61 dot tinypic dot com backslash vwsavl dot jpg bracket backslash IMG bracket. 

I copy (place curser at beginning of code press and hold left button on mouse and drag to end of code, it should be highlighted, then I press "ctrl" "C" on my keyboard.)

Then I come to the board and click on "post reply".  In the space where I normally write my post, I place the curser at the top of the page, then I press "ctrl" "V" on my keyboard.  And it pastes the code on the page.  The actual picture doesn't show on the post reply page, only after you hit "submit" it shows up on the post in the thread.

Does that help?


----------



## shadowryter

Dznypal said:


> thanks for the great explation princessShroom
> 
> however Im stuck--
> 
> I managed to set up an account with photobucket and now I have 4 different places
> 
> email IM
> 
> direct
> 
> HTML
> 
> IMG codes
> 
> for this it says URL:http://1374photobucket.com
> 
> is this what I copy and paste to post here
> 
> thanks again for the help


Once you have uploaded your picture, click on the thumbnail(tiny image). This will enlarge the picture on another page. Now to your right near the top you will see different options. Choose IMG, just click on the address and it will auto copy. Now go to your post, right click and hit paste in the pop up list. That should do it. Good luck.


----------



## Dznypal

thanks again for the help--Im slowly getting this

heres what I have so far

on the right I saw the 4 options so I clicked on the one that said "IMG"  

and it highlited it in yellow that said copied and then went back to the address


so now my next question is now that its copied (actually where does it get copied to) how do I get it over here

I know you said to click on my post--so you mean here?

thanks again Im almost there  (I think)


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dznypal said:


> thanks again for the help--Im slowly getting this
> 
> heres what I have so far
> 
> on the right I saw the 4 options so I clicked on the one that said "IMG"
> 
> and it highlited it in yellow that said copied and then went back to the address
> 
> 
> so now my next question is now that its copied (actually where does it get copied to) how do I get it over here
> 
> I know you said to click on my post--so you mean here?
> 
> thanks again Im almost there  (I think)



When you click on "post reply" here the page opens for you to write your post on.  Still with me?  Paste the code here.  Right click on your mouse here (while you are replying) and click on "Paste" in the pull down menu.

Then, when you click on "submit reply" (like you do when you finish writing your post), the post will have a picture in it on the thread.


----------



## Dznypal

http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag433/jim4204dznypal/disneycruisefantasy2013245_zps532d55b0.jpg


----------



## Dznypal

ok well now I got something to post here not exactly what I wanted!!!!

I did click on post reply

then when I hit paste instead of getting the picture I got a link?

but if I click on that it shows the picture

but I wanted the actual picture to post here

Im getting there

thanks again--this is all so new to me


----------



## mkmommy

Dznypal said:


> http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag433/jim4204dznypal/disneycruisefantasy2013245_zps532d55b0.jpg




When I clicked on your link above  on the right hand side there is a box with links to share the bottom one IMG is the one you want to copy and paste and this is what you get






[/URL]


----------



## PrincessShmoo

mkmommy said:


> When I clicked on your link above  on the right hand side there is a box with links to share the bottom one IMG is the one you want to copy and paste and this is what you get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



OK, I'm going to be the  one here.

When I click on the link all I get is the picture.  Where are you seeing a box?


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Sparky47




----------



## Dznypal

what I did was I clicked on where it says IMG I had other choices but from the 

help here I knew I needed IMG--so when I clicked on that it said copied in a 

yellow box then went right back to the orginial IMG 

so I came here and I did right click where I clicked on the word "paste"

but only the link copied over--

I thought this pic was so neat--I took it on the Fantasy last Aug--I wanted to get a pic of the Royal Court before they were open so I took it through the glass

going down that long aisle I didn't realize that the reflections of the windows

across from the Royal Court would reflect in the glass--it looks (to me anyways)

and the windows are actually in the restraunant !!

also you can see someone walking in the reflection

so thanks again--I just thought this was a neat picture


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## wendyoconnor




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Captain on our catamaran excursion in Cabo


----------



## SrisonS

shadowryter said:


>



Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## SrisonS

The Port of St. Thomas by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Sonja99

Wow, beautiful pictures again! Thanks for sharing


----------



## shadowryter

SrisonS said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!



Thanks Scott.


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## dolphingirl47

PrincessShmoo said:


>



I absolutely loved this photo. Not long now until I am back there.

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## Aeryn76

[/URL]


----------



## Aeryn76

[/URL]


----------



## Aeryn76

[/URL]


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## shadowryter

Mixology...Skyline Lounge


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Snack break on our Cabo excursion.


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## SrisonS

Funnel View by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## Evad

Eze France hdr shot....


----------



## SrisonS

The Royalness of Royal Court by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Evad




----------



## sushi2

Evad said:


>





Gorgeous!  This photo made me drool a little bit with photo envy.  Nice job.


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## shadowryter

St. Maarten


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## black magic

dolphingirl47 said:


>



That is a fantastic shot!!!  Not quite a pot of gold, but close enough.


----------



## wcw57

welcome to a new face on this thread with a nice photo!!!!


----------



## ssanders79

Evad said:


> Nice one Scott!!!



Thanks Dave.


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sunset on the Pacific


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Sparky47




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tinkerbell, preshow Walt Disney Theatre - Disney Wonder


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## Evad

sushi2 said:


> Gorgeous!  This photo made me drool a little bit with photo envy.  Nice job.



Thank you so much!! 


Eze France....


----------



## AustralianJetsetter

shadowryter said:


>



This picture is gorgeous!! What a beautiful way to enjoy a meal


----------



## black magic

PrincessShmoo said:


> Tinkerbell, preshow Walt Disney Theatre - Disney Wonder



Great job capturing that!


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## ThePhantomsGirl




----------



## PrincessShmoo

ThePhantomsGirl said:


>



I guess he's still "earning his ears"


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

LOL!   Of course only a DCL addict will see Hidden Mickeys everywhere!


----------



## nancy drew

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> LOL!   Of course only a DCL addict will see Hidden Mickeys everywhere!



Not just DCL addicts, Disney addicts!  My kids point out Hidden Mickeys everywhere!!!  One of our local grocery stores is across the alley from a florist, who hangs branch wreaths on the brick wall.  They are often positioned in a Hidden Mickey pattern, and my kids ALWAYS point it out!  They see them elsewhere, too.  It is in our blood!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## shadowryter

AustralianJetsetter said:


> This picture is gorgeous!! What a beautiful way to enjoy a meal


Thank you. It was an awesome view.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wavebands


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## footballmouse

dolphingirl47 said:


>



Is that a zipline up above?


----------



## cruisecrasher

footballmouse said:


> Is that a zipline up above?



Yes, but not for the guests.


----------



## cruisecrasher

IMG_0471 by Lorelei Ketcherside, on Flickr


----------



## tinkmom2

Her favorite part:


----------



## dolphingirl47

footballmouse said:


> Is that a zipline up above?



I think that may be the line that Mickey comes down on on Pirate Night.

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

tinkmom2 said:


> Her favorite part:



Wow! One princess to another. 

No other cruise line in the world has this!


----------



## shadowryter

I will always love the ships at Christmas time!


----------



## mkmommy

I know the odds of DCL sailing from New York soon are low, glad I got the chance it was amazing.


----------



## dawne98

on our 1st DC on the DREAM.....


----------



## Grumpy Sha




----------



## shadowryter

*Marigot, St. Maarten*


----------



## TinaRN

dawne98 said:


> on our 1st DC on the DREAM.....



*LOVE this picture!*


----------



## TinaRN

*Sorry, I had to post two!  My 6'5" DS standing next to the littlest door (we found) on the Disney Fantasy!*


----------



## footballmouse

dolphingirl47 said:


> I think that may be the line that Mickey comes down on on Pirate Night.
> 
> Corinna




Darn, my kids would have loved that!


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## shadowryter

*Celebrate!*


----------



## shadowryter

TinaRN said:


> *Sorry, I had to post two!  My 6'5" DS standing next to the littlest door (we found) on the Disney Fantasy!*


I remember seeing that on the Fantasy. One of the rare times that I did not have my camera. Lol! Nice shots.


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## RGLakatos

shadowryter said:


> I remember seeing that on the Fantasy. One of the rare times that I did not have my camera. Lol! Nice shots.



Where is this door located on the Disney Fantasy?? We are on the ship in June and it would be cool to take a photo of the door!!


----------



## shadowryter

RGLakatos said:


> Where is this door located on the Disney Fantasy?? We are on the ship in June and it would be cool to take a photo of the door!!


It was the floor with all the kids clubs. I believe it was the 5th. I even took a picture of the atrium from that floor but forgot about the little door. Oh well...next time.


----------



## jtkboston

RGLakatos said:


> Where is this door located on the Disney Fantasy?? We are on the ship in June and it would be cool to take a photo of the door!!


It is "cabin" 5148 1/2, on the side of cabin 5150.

Please be polite to guests staying in cabin 5150. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2990627


----------



## SrisonS

St. Thomas




St. Thomas:  Rising Sun Super Yacht by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr

Some interesting info on that yacht... the 10th largest in the world!!!  .....


"This vessels Japanese-style name is sufficient clue that she was built for Larry Ellison, co-founder and CEO of Oracle. In 2006 he sold half ownership to media mogul David Geffen who bought the remaining half in 2010.

Reported to have originally cost of more than $290 million, rumour has it that Rising Suns length was extended by some 18m during construction (her project name was LE120, rather indicating an original length of 120m) to ensure she was larger than the 126.2m Octopus belonging to Microsofts co-founder, Paul Allen.

Rising Sun was built in Germany and launched in the autumn of 2004. She made her first appearance in the Mediterranean in the summer of 2005. Her five decks, which contain 8,000 square metres of living space, include a gym, a cinema, an extensive wine cellar and basketball court, plus accommodations for 16 in the owners party. One of her tenders is a catamaran whose main function is to carry the yachts 4x4 vehicle ashore.

    Builder: Lürssen
    Naval architecture: Jon Bannenberg
    Interior design: Laura Seccombe"


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Silver Queen

shadowryter said:


> I remember seeing that on the Fantasy. One of the rare times that I did not have my camera. Lol! Nice shots.


This is Pepe's Door and it's one of the stops on the Midship Detective Agency (the Muppet mystery).


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## plannermom

uziel5000 said:


>



I love this shot!  Can't wait to enjoy myself this October.


----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## lloydy

I know the feeling!


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## wxman0

It floors me looking at a picture like this.  I think of this huge ship with thousands of people and yet no one is on this deck.  Was this during dining or late at night I wonder?


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## tinkerone

PrincessShmoo said:


>



three wordsmine mine mine

nice picture schmoo, wish i was sitting  there now.


----------



## tinkerone

does anyone have a picture of the mickey ears they have for sale on board?  the display maybe?


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## dolphingirl47




----------



## SrisonS

shadowryter said:


>




Great shot!!!


----------



## SrisonS

Cruise Ship Continuum by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

SrisonS said:


> Great shot!!!


Thank you Scott.


SrisonS said:


> Cruise Ship Continuum by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


Love the angle on this one.


----------



## SrisonS

shadowryter said:


> Thank you Scott.
> 
> Love the angle on this one.



Thanks!!!!


----------



## tinkmom2

Even with clouds, Castaway is beautiful!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## shadowryter

Wine and Chocolate anyone?


----------



## shadowryter

Leaving St. Thomas


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 916 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 911 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 884 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Sonja99

Love all the beautiful pictures in this topic!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

JUNEAU




Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 752 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

SKAGWAY




Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 561 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## dolphingirl47

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> JUNEAU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 752 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



I wish it had been that clear when we were there. This was our view:






Corinna


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

We were actually luck the clouds were coming through fast so that's the best of the bunch there were clouds as well.




Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 786 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 741 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 729 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 735 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 732 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 347 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

Wonderful pictures from Alaska, Andrew. I'd love to cruise there some day and your photos are making me want to even more.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

shadowryter said:


> Wonderful pictures from Alaska, Andrew. I'd love to cruise there some day and your photos are making me want to even more.



Thank you, I can post more during the week.

I really like yours as well, clear, great set up, in focus and wel shot.


----------



## shadowryter

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Thank you, I can post more during the week.
> 
> I really like yours as well, clear, great set up, in focus and wel shot.


So kind of you to say that. I'm still a newbie but I've learned so much from this thread and photographers like yourself.


----------



## shadowryter

*La Piazza ~ Disney Fantasy*


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 604 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 581 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 553 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Holiday 2013 705 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Holiday 2013 1248 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
​



Holiday 2013 1155 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## pillow

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Holiday 2013 1248 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Holiday 2013 1155 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Incredible!  I can't wait to go on this cruise!!

Jodie


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

pillow said:


> Incredible!  I can't wait to go on this cruise!!
> 
> Jodie



Jodie do go the scenery is just stunning.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 285 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr​


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Holiday 2013 1093 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr​


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DREAM CLOSE UP LEAVING MARCH 13TH FROM PORT.





DREAM by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Holiday 2013 2040 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr​




Holiday 2013 2039 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Holiday 2013 1934 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Holiday 2013 1919 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## MousseauMob

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Holiday 2013 2040 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr​


How did you get all the people off the street for your picture?  I have the same pic but there were LOTS of people. All of your pictures are fabulous!!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MousseauMob said:


> How did you get all the people off the street for your picture?  I have the same pic but there were LOTS of people. All of your pictures are fabulous!!!



Thank you,

I wore my Bear costume that day and after a few big Geeerrrs and growls everyone seemed to move away quite fast. 

Thank you for the kind comments re the photos, there is a link in my signature to all the Alaska ones.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

OK this one is going to get told off by the trade descriptions act.

T*he Misty Fjords at Ketchikan Alaska.*

Taken on a day when its not Misty and its bright and sunny.





Holiday 2013 2056 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

This is a lake high high up in the Mountain range, you may think its at sea level its not its melt water from the Snow and Ice.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

"Sea day" in Alaska





Holiday 2013 563 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Holiday 2013 561 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Holiday 2013 547 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Back from our most recent cruise!!

Here's Castaway Cay...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> Back from our most recent cruise!!
> 
> Here's Castaway Cay...



Very nice.


----------



## andreasde

I just worked out two "old" photos from Disney Fantasy when she was brand new in front of Meyerwerft shipyard in Papenburg/Germany (January 2012).
Unfortunatel I've never got any chance to documentate her "inner beauty" :-(


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

andreasde said:


> I just worked out two "old" photos from Disney Fantasy when she was brand new in front of Meyerwerft shipyard in Papenburg/Germany (January 2012).
> Unfortunatel I've never got any chance to documentate her "inner beauty" :-(
> 
> 
> 
> IMG



Very good.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Spot the Helicopter on the Glacier,

We had half an hour on the ice, and that's our helicopter in the distance,

Give you a perspective of the size. 





Holiday 2013 1994 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Holiday 2013 1033 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Thank you Andrew!!!



The Dream backing into Nassau.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Robin"D"

Disney 1st time into the port of SAN FRAN 2011





[/URL][/IMG]





Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## wcw57

Robin D-


LOVED YOUR SHOTS!


maybe you'll post again


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## RGLakatos

Did you purchase the pin set onboard???

Thanks...

Roy G . Lakatos


----------



## SeattleSuz

Wow, you guys are making me want to get a super fancy camera and learn how to use it....  Beautiful shots!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

RGLakatos said:


> Did you purchase the pin set onboard???
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Roy G . Lakatos



No, this was one of the art works on display in the deck 5 passageway on the Wonder. 



SeattleSuz said:


> Wow, you guys are making me want to get a super fancy camera and learn how to use it....  Beautiful shots!!



I don't have super fancy camera.  I just use my Kodak Easy Share C180 point and shoot.

Meanwhile here's another:


----------



## Prose

The Wonder in Skagway, 2011....


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Holiday 2013 491 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 264 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 263 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

Skyline Lounge ~ Disney Fantasy


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

shadowryter said:


> Skyline Lounge ~ Disney Fantasy



Very good, I can do that.





. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 603 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Robin"D"

The Wonder Down Town Sagway 2011





Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## DznyCrzy11

shadowryter said:
			
		

> Skyline Lounge ~ Disney Fantasy
> http://s481.photobucket.com/user/sh... Dream/Picture of the Day/DSCF2199-2.jpg.html



I love it!!!! I can't wait to go on the Fantasy later this year!!!

Sent from my LG G2.


----------



## shadowryter

Hmmmm...Nice Andrew...How about these?


----------



## shadowryter

DznyCrzy11 said:


> I love it!!!! I can't wait to go on the Fantasy later this year!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG G2.


Thank you.  Forgot one!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 251 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 235 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 230 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

Cabanas Lunch with a Magical View


----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Shadowryter  and Evad your photos are "art"


----------



## Evad

shadowryter said:


> Cabanas Lunch with a Magical View



*Really like this one!!

Andrew thank you so much!!*


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

I just want to show my shot of one from the Skyline lounge posted earlier by Shadowrter, as it highlights places with Disney connections either DLP or where cruises go.






. by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## shadowryter

Evad said:


> *Really like this one!!
> 
> Andrew thank you so much!!*


Thank you Dave!


----------



## shadowryter

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I just want to show my shot of one from the Skyline lounge posted earlier by Shadowrter, as it highlights places with Disney connections either DLP or where cruises go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


Very cool Andrew. I guess I should have used my flash more. I've was practicing on taking low light shots without much noise. Missed this completely. Great shot.


----------



## shadowryter

Evad said:


>



Love this!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Disney Magic in Copenhagen.






BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 679 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr​



BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 680 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 705 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 877 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 891 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr​


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Berlin on a Northern Capitals, Baltic cruise.






BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 1189 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr​

Stockholm




Baltic cruise 3 576 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

St Petersburg.





Baltic cruise 3 371 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Baltic cruise 3 336 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Baltic cruise 3 316 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Berlin.




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 1133 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 1072 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 995 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 981 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 948 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 910 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

shadowryter said:


> Very cool Andrew. I guess I should have used my flash more. I've was practicing on taking low light shots without much noise. Missed this completely. Great shot.



Sometimes flash works sometimes it doesn't, it was a bit dark there


----------



## Evad

shadowryter said:


> Love this!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## SrisonS

Just started a Facebook Page for my Disney Pics... Check It Out!!!!





Donald's Poolside View by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

SrisonS said:


> Just started a Facebook Page for my Disney Pics... Check It Out!!!!



Fantastic photo there!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Yes it's.....


Alaska.





Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 343 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Sunbathing in


Alaska.





Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 205 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Holiday 2013 1975 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> IMG



Another great shot.


----------



## shadowryter

SrisonS said:


> Just started a Facebook Page for my Disney Pics... Check It Out!!!!


Great page Scott. I've been admiring your work for quite awhile.


----------



## shadowryter

Evad said:


>


You have a great eye. Love this one too!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

This is....

*Tallinn Estonia. *

This is where they hold there song contests, 

Top left a friendly sight of the Disney Magic.





Baltic cruise 3 525 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Fantastic photo there!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*
Staint Petersburg Russia - A stop on a Northern capitals cruise ( Baltic) 
*




Baltic cruise 3 176 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr​



Baltic cruise 3 220 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Thanks so much guys!!! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad a norther great one from you.







Baltic cruise 3 429 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr​


----------



## atayl

This thread was my favorite leading up to my cruise so I was so excited to contribute. 
Only to find out there's a post minimum in order to post pictures. Dang. Gotta be a little more social I guess


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

atayl said:


> This thread was my favorite leading up to my cruise so I was so excited to contribute.
> Only to find out there's a post minimum in order to post pictures. Dang. Gotta be a little more social I guess



Click that you like someone's photos ten times and you can do it.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Hermitage St Petersburg.





Baltic cruise 3 119 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## 98slowbra

Alaskan cruise pics, might be to many pics for ya.
Canon 60D
Sigma 24-70 f2.8
Sigma 70-200 f2.8
Canon 10-22 f3.5
Canon 50mm f1.4
Sigma 1.4 teleconverter
Canon 430 exii flash





































for more Alaska pics you can visit my website at http://www.jasonmorrisey.smugmug.com/


----------



## pillow

98slowbra said:


> Alaskan cruise pics, might be to many pics for ya.
> Canon 60D
> Sigma 24-70 f2.8
> Sigma 70-200 f2.8
> Canon 10-22 f3.5
> Canon 50mm f1.4
> Sigma 1.4 teleconverter
> Canon 430 exii flash



I have a 60D, but I've NEVER taken pictures like that.  The eagle pics are amazing!

Jodie


----------



## 98slowbra

pillow said:


> I have a 60D, but I've NEVER taken pictures like that.  The eagle pics are amazing!
> 
> Jodie



I have a ton more Jodie just visit my website and you can see them all.  I am no pro I can tell you that but I do try my best.  http://www.jasonmorrisey.smugmug.com/


----------



## 98slowbra

Here is another but I clipped the top of his wing


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

98Slowbra,


Fantastic photos!


----------



## 98slowbra

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> 98Slowbra,
> 
> 
> Fantastic photos!



Thanks very much


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

98slowbra said:


> Thanks very much



Truly fantastic.


----------



## 98slowbra

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Truly fantastic.



Take a look at my website and you can see all of my work.  Just click on a picture or browse and you will see the galleries.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

98slowbra said:


> Take a look at my website and you can see all of my work.  Just click on a picture or browse and you will see the galleries.



Will do.


----------



## 98slowbra

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Will do.



Let me know what you think, also look at the tornado pics I got right outside my back door, talk about wild.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

98slowbra said:


> Let me know what you think, also look at the tornado pics I got right outside my back door, talk about wild.



Will do.


*************************************************************

Now apologies to all not a good photo but I like it,

Taken from inside my Pan Pacific hotel room at 7am, with reflection on double glazing, but it's the sight of the Wonder coming in for the start of our cruise.

Vancouver.






Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 027 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## dclwonderprincess

Thanks for all the Alaska pics, they're really getting me excited for my cruise this August.


----------



## krazoguy

I have always enjoyed this thread, but this is my first submission.  This was from our most recent cruise on the Magic at the beginning of this month.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## 98slowbra

Some more Teaser pics


----------



## shadowryter

krazoguy said:


> I have always enjoyed this thread, but this is my first submission.  This was from our most recent cruise on the Magic at the beginning of this month.


Beautiful!


----------



## shadowryter

98slowbra said:


> Some more Teaser pics


Wonderful photos. I've also enjoyed looking at your Smugmug shots.


----------



## krazoguy

Thanks!  I am certainly a novice when it comes to photography.  As what happens so many times, I bought a DSLR after we had our first child and began using it as just a giagantic point and shoot, but then we went on our first Disney Cruise in 2011 and I discovered this forum.  Since discovering this forum and specifically the world of disney photography, I have developed a passion for learning both everything photography and everything disney.  As I said, I am at the very beginning of my photographic journey, but I do truly enjoy it.


----------



## 98slowbra

shadowryter said:


> Wonderful photos. I've also enjoyed looking at your Smugmug shots.



Thank you so much for the feedback, it is very useful to me.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## krazoguy




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 045 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

krazoguy said:


>



Very nice!!!!


----------



## Evad

Thanks guys!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

St Petersburg.





Baltic cruise 3 142 by Andrew D Porter​, on Flickr




Baltic cruise 3 137 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Baltic cruise 3 128 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr​


----------



## shadowryter

*Marigot Marina ~ St. Maarten*


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## atayl

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Click that you like someone's photos ten times and you can do it.



Thanks for the advice! I think I want to start becoming more social anyway  


All the alaska pictures are killing me, guys! I want to go so much it hurts.

Update: I can't figure out how to like someone's post. Guess I'm doing this the old fashioned way!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

atayl said:


> Thanks for the advice! I think I want to start becoming more social anyway
> 
> 
> All the alaska pictures are killing me, guys! I want to go so much it hurts.
> 
> Update: I can't figure out how to like someone's post. Guess I'm doing this the old fashioned way!



There is no. Like. Button here like Facebook!






Holiday 2013 681 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

atayl said:


> Thanks for the advice! I think I want to start becoming more social anyway
> 
> 
> All the alaska pictures are killing me, guys! I want to go so much it hurts.
> 
> Update: I can't figure out how to like someone's post. Guess I'm doing this the old fashioned way!



Just click the quote button and write something or leave a smiley.


----------



## cyberbox2

This was from our 2008 4-night Disney Wonder cruise.


----------



## shadowryter

*Grand Turk*...This was our second emergency stop during our Fantasy cruise.


----------



## 98slowbra

Here are a few more pics I took.









*Momma had a baby seal*
















Ca*n you see the face in the rock?*


----------



## minniemouse1

krazoguy said:


> I have always enjoyed this thread, but this is my first submission.  This was from our most recent cruise on the Magic at the beginning of this month.



Wow!  the colors look so unusual.  Is it altered at all?


----------



## minniemouse1

98slowbra said:


> Ca*n you see the face in the rock?*



That is an awesome photo, creepy face but great pic!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 351 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*DOVER ENGLAND BACK AS A HOME PORT IN 2015.*

































​


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*Lindos Rhodes -A destination this summer on the Magic...*


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*Warnemunde Germany.
*





BALTIC CRUISE 301 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE 300 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE 298 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE 297 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE 293 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE 291 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE 290 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*Venice a home port this year.*




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 079 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 076 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



DCL DOVER AND VENICE 075 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 074 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



DCL DOVER AND VENICE 073 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



DCL DOVER AND VENICE 072 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



DCL DOVER AND VENICE 071 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



DCL DOVER AND VENICE 070 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL DOVER AND VENICE 067 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 066 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 065 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 064 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 063 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 061 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 060 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 055 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 054 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL DOVER AND VENICE 051 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 050 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 049 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 047 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 046 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 044 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 042 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 038 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





DCL DOVER AND VENICE 037 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





DCL DOVER AND VENICE 036 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL DOVER AND VENICE 035 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 032 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 029 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 028 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





DCL DOVER AND VENICE 027 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 025 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 024 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 021 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 020 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 019 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL DOVER AND VENICE 018 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Alohagirl73

Love ALL the pictures on this thread. Makes me even more excited for my summer trip back on the Fantasy.

Also Disney Fantasy your pictures of the Baltic really helped me decide to book a Baltic cruise next summer. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alohagirl73 said:


> Love ALL the pictures on this thread. Makes me even more excited for my summer trip back on the Fantasy.
> 
> Also Disney Fantasy your pictures of the Baltic really helped me decide to book a Baltic cruise next summer. Thank you for sharing them.



Thank you and that's the idea to wet you appetite with cruises just released wanted to show some of the things you can do.


----------



## 98slowbra

We are taking the Baltic cruise in 2015, I was wondering if I should get a new lens.  Don't know if my sigma 70-200 f/2.8 we'll be good enough from the ship to shore photos.  Was thinking of getting the canon 100-400mm lens for this cruise for $1600.  But not sure


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

98slowbra said:


> We are taking the Baltic cruise in 2015, I was wondering if I should get a new lens.  Don't know if my sigma 70-200 f/2.8 we'll be good enough from the ship to shore photos.  Was thinking of getting the canon 100-400mm lens for this cruise for $1600.  But not sure



You need a good camera for taking photos of palaces inside and out, church's that are dark but may not allow flash, anti glare for museums, with glass covered items.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Dover England taken from on the Disney Magic.




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 427 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 426 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 425 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 424 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 423 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

The Port of Staint Petersburg Russia.





ST Petes by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Hey Andrew we just booked an Alaskan cruise for June 2015!!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> Hey Andrew we just booked an Alaskan cruise for June 2015!!!


  1) congrats you will enjoy it, do many photo opportunities for you.  2) I don't think I need to ask, But I look forward to seeing your fantastic photos from it.  Words of advice, try to get a verandah there are sights from 6 am to 11 pm, and no people in front of you, also book private tours in advance you will save a lot.  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards

PS If not seen before I have a link below to my cruise photos, navigators, and a blog from my Alaska cruise.


----------



## atayl

98slowbra said:


> Here are a few more pics I took.



These are some of the most beautiful pictures I've ever seen!


----------



## atayl

shadowryter said:


> Just click the quote button and write something or leave a smiley.




Oh that's what you guys meant  thanks!


----------



## 98slowbra

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> You need a good camera for taking photos of palaces inside and out, church's that are dark but may not allow flash, anti glare for museums, with glass covered items.



Thought I did have a good Camera
Canon 60D
Sigma lens 24-70mm f/2.8 IF EX DG HSM AF
Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 DG HSM II Macro Zoom lens
Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM SLR Lens
Canon Speedlite 430EX II Flash
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM Standard & Medium Telephoto Lens
Sigma APO Teleconverter 1.4x EX DG for Canon Mount Lenses


----------



## 98slowbra

atayl said:


> These are some of the most beautiful pictures I've ever seen!



Thanks so much, go to my web site to see more if you wish.  I have a bunch of pictures posted up there.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

98slowbra said:


> Thought I did have a good Camera Canon 60D Sigma lens 24-70mm f/2.8 IF EX DG HSM AF Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 DG HSM II Macro Zoom lens Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM SLR Lens Canon Speedlite 430EX II Flash Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM Standard & Medium Telephoto Lens Sigma APO Teleconverter 1.4x EX DG for Canon Mount Lenses



Yes sounds good, sorry misread thought you were getting one.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## 98slowbra

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes sounds good, sorry misread thought you were getting one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I was thinking about getting one for the Baltic trip for close ups from ship to shore.  I do not know if my 70-200 will be enough even with the teleconverter it only goes out to 280mm, so that is why I am thinking about the 100-400mm canon lens, but wonder if I will use it a lot on this trip.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

98slowbra said:


> I was thinking about getting one for the Baltic trip for close ups from ship to shore.  I do not know if my 70-200 will be enough even with the teleconverter it only goes out to 280mm, so that is why I am thinking about the 100-400mm canon lens, but wonder if I will use it a lot on this trip.




I saw you wanted to consider a new camera and misread it sorry.

Well going in and out of Stockholm is very pretty past many islands , Denmark if we go under the bridge it's nice, but a lot of the Baltic and sea days there isn't anything to view, ie St Petes harbour is out of town in a commercial port and you can't see anything bar other ships.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## 98slowbra

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I saw you wanted to consider a new camera and misread it sorry.
> 
> Well going in and out of Stockholm is very pretty past many islands , Denmark if we go under the bridge it's nice, but a lot of the Baltic and sea days there isn't anything to view, ie St Petes harbour is out of town in a commercial port and you can't see anything bar other ships.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



That is exactly what I needed to know, thanks so much for your input, the way the cruise path looked it was close to the shore line like the Alaskan cruise we took, but if all you can see is the sea all the time there would be no use for the new lens.  Thanks for your help, that lens cost some money.  I am sorry for the misunderstanding, it was just the lens I was looking at for my Canon 60D.  Each lens that I have has is own purpose 70-200 lens, soccer and far away close ups, 24-70mm lens, close up portrait pics, 50mm close up portrait pics 10-22 catch the whole wide picture.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

98slowbra said:


> That is exactly what I needed to know, thanks so much for your input, the way the cruise path looked it was close to the shore line like the Alaskan cruise we took, but if all you can see is the sea all the time there would be no use for the new lens.  Thanks for your help, that lens cost some money.



No it's not like Alaska your out a sea a lot you see the odd old container ship, the water is actually very dirty in places, entering and leaving Stockholm is a good bit, but do not buy a camera just for that, 

We better not keep posting on this as the thread is mainly for photos!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## 98slowbra

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> No it's not like Alaska your out a sea a lot you see the odd old container ship, the water is actually very dirty in places, entering and leaving Stockholm is a good bit, but do not buy a camera just for that,
> 
> We better not keep posting on this as the thread is mainly for photos!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



ok thanks, for your input.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

98slowbra said:


> ok thanks, for your input.



Your welcome.


I will post a photo to keep everyone happy.





BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 428 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Robin"D"

WBPC May 2013...





Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## 98slowbra

More pics from Helicopter ride in Alaska


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Evad

The Wonder and Dream in Nassau...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

The Disney Fantasy (and Carnival Freedom) in St. Thomas.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## goofynut41

DaveH said:


> Three pictures of the Flying Dutchman.
> 
> October 22, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 11, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> November 30, 2010



did they dismantle the flying Dutchman?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

goofynut41 said:


> did they dismantle the flying Dutchman?



Well it fell apart!


----------



## goofynut41

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Well it fell apart!



Oh ok... Hate that.....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

FIRST A DISCLAIMER - This photo was taken during a time when photos were allowed (without flash) during the WDT shows.  This is not the case now.

Disney's Dreams


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Oslo Norway from the Magic.





BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 460 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## SrisonS

The Disney Fantasy in St. Thomas


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo

shadowryter said:


>



Yummmmmm!


----------



## tinkerone

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



this would be the *ONLY* reason I would want a suite.  I miss my tub when I cruise.  envious here!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

tinkerone said:


> this would be the *ONLY* reason I would want a suite.  I miss my tub when I cruise.  envious here!!



Yes worth it on a long cruise with sea days.


OSLO





BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 458 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 457 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 456 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 453 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 452 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 448 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 445 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Norway inland,


These are not fantastic photos but to give you an idea of Norway sightseeing, Fjords etc.




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 494 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 492 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 490 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 489 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 482 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 476 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 474 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 472 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 470 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




BALTIC CRUISE AND RHODES 468 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Linda67

Thanks for the Norway photos!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Linda67 said:


> Thanks for the Norway photos!



My pleasure, I know many are booking these so thought I would post some. Are you going?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*Catherine Palace, Tsarskoe Selo, St. Petersburg*




Baltic cruise 3 265 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Baltic cruise 3 264 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Baltic cruise 3 263 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





Baltic cruise 3 259 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





Baltic cruise 3 257 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Baltic cruise 3 255 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Baltic cruise 3 254 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





Baltic cruise 3 253 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Baltic cruise 3 252 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Baltic cruise 3 251 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr​


----------



## ukwildcat98

Joining in the fun!  Just off Magic 4 day yesterday.  First ever cruise.  LOVED IT!  Here's my take of Serenity Bay...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ukwildcat98 said:


> Joining in the fun!  Just off Magic 4 day yesterday.  First ever cruise.  LOVED IT!  Here's my take of Serenity Bay...



Nice!!!!


----------



## Linda67

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> My pleasure, I know many are booking these so thought I would post some. Are you going?



Yes, I'm just doing the 7 night Norwegian Fjords - can't wait!


----------



## Alohagirl73

Love this pictures.  

Disney Fantasy thank you sharing your Baltic cruise.  They are fantastic.  Makes me even more excited for that cruise next summer!!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Linda67 said:


> Yes, I'm just doing the 7 night Norwegian Fjords - can't wait!



That will be a great cruise I wish that I could do it but re schools cant, 

Oslo was a great stop, sailing in and out was great we sat on our Verandah going out of it and just watched and watched as we went down the Oslo Fjord and past all of the islands.

Pity my Baltic cruise doesn't call there again.


----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Baltic cruise 3 311 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Sonja99

Beautiful pictures again! 



shadowryter said:


>



Where can you get these? Love them


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Sonja99 said:


> Beautiful pictures again!
> 
> 
> 
> Where can you get these? Love them



Looks like Cove Cafe.


----------



## Linda67

Sonja99 said:


> Beautiful pictures again!   Where can you get these? Love them



I think they may be from Sarafina's which is a French Bakery on St Maarten (I know this because I have read the poster's awesome trip report!)


----------



## Evad

The Wonder in the Port of Miami


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Baltic cruise 3 239 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Baltic cruise 3 234 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

Sonja99 said:


> Beautiful pictures again!
> 
> 
> 
> Where can you get these? Love them


Thank you! They are found in Marigot, St. Maarten. Disney's Eastern Caribbean itinerary.


DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Looks like Cove Cafe.


No....but wouldn't that be great!


Linda67 said:


> I think they may be from Sarafina's which is a French Bakery on St Maarten (I know this because I have read the poster's awesome trip report!)


You are correct and thank you. I recognized your screen name.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

shadowryter said:


> Thank you! They are found in Marigot, St. Maarten. Disney's Eastern Caribbean itinerary.
> 
> *No....but wouldn't that be great!*
> 
> You are correct and thank you. I recognized your screen name.



Agree.

We have those in Marks and Spencers shops.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

shadowryter said:


> Img



Great one of St Thomas!!!


----------



## shadowryter

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Agree.
> 
> We have those in Marks and Spencers shops.



So unfair...Lucky you!


----------



## shadowryter

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Great one of St Thomas!!!



Thank you. Love your ones of the Baltic. I'm jealous as I'll never be a able to take one of those cruises. Hoping for Hawaii though!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

shadowryter said:


> Thank you. Love your ones of the Baltic. I'm jealous as I'll never be a able to take one of those cruises. Hoping for Hawaii though!



Med and Baltic are great, we are going on 12 night cruises for both, Med this year and Baltic next year, from Dover.

Hawaii should be on for September 2015 to be released in a month or so. 

Enjoy.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Gibraltar 







AUGUST2011 238 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




AUGUST2011 236 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





AUGUST2011 233 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

The Dream and Wonder in Nassau....


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## MousseauMob

Evad said:


> The Dream and Wonder in Nassau....


Oh look, that big ship has a mini me!!! 

Great pics everyone, Thanks, I really enjoy them!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Arizona Rita

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Gibraltar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUGUST2011 238 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUGUST2011 236 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUGUST2011 233 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Hi Andrew!
These photos look like Kartchner Caverns in Az. Great work as always!
The person in this photo in the red looks a bit like you from behind. Did Mrs take this one by chance?
We will be going to Alaska in about 6.5 weeks. Cant wait.
I suggested that if people wanted to see some great photos of Alaska to come over here and see your work and also for a great trip report I suggested you.
Hope you dont mind!
Hope all is well with you and the family!
Rita


----------



## NWDAD

PrincessShmoo said:


>



All I can say is 21 or bust.  One of our favourite shows. Thanks for.the picture.

Kevin


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Arizona Rita said:


> Hi Andrew!
> These photos look like Kartchner Caverns in Az. Great work as always!
> The person in this photo in the red looks a bit like you from behind. Did Mrs take this one by chance?
> We will be going to Alaska in about 6.5 weeks. Cant wait.
> I suggested that if people wanted to see some great photos of Alaska to come over here and see your work and also for a great trip report I suggested you.
> Hope you dont mind!
> Hope all is well with you and the family!
> Rita



Rita thank you, these are from Gibralter in the Med, and no most me in the photo as it was taken by me, it must be my evil twin brother!

Thank you for the kind words re Alaska I hope it inspires everyone to have a fantastic time there.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Gibralter.





AUGUST2011 226 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




AUGUST2011 223 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




AUGUST2011 215 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




AUGUST2011 210 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




AUGUST2011 207 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




AUGUST2011 199 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wonder, Promenade Lounge


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


>



Great one Dave.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

FLORIDA & DCL  098 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Sonja99

shadowryter said:


> Thank you! They are found in Marigot, St. Maarten. Disney's Eastern Caribbean itinerary.
> 
> No....but wouldn't that be great!
> 
> You are correct and thank you. I recognized your screen name.



Thanks for the answers!  Bummer that they are not on board of the ship ;-) 

Beautiful pictures again everybody 

Today it is two months for our second cruise, hope to make a lot of nice pictures so I can share some too.


----------



## Baysurf

Great photo!


----------



## Arizona Rita

PrincessShmoo said:


> Wonder, Promenade Lounge



Cant wait to see this in person. Lovely photo!
But when you looked at it did you have the desire to want to turn it like a kaleidoscope in the opening credits of the old Disney tv show?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Peek-a-boo.  Disney Wonder in San Pedro.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

FLORIDA & DCL 083 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





FLORIDA & DCL 091 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

FLORIDA & DCL 081 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Robin"D"

We had a Beer exchange on the Fantasy last year.....met some great people, great fun & Beer!   






Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## pillow

Robin"D";51171789 said:
			
		

> We had a Beer exchange on the Fantasy last year.....met some great people, great fun & Beer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin & Angel "D"



LOVE that idea!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

FLORIDA & DCL 082 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## psimon

Robin"D";51171789 said:
			
		

> We had a Beer exchange on the Fantasy last year.....met some great people, great fun & Beer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin & Angel "D"



Tell me more about a Beer Exchange....

Was it with folks you knew? How was it organized, etc.

Thanks!

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Robin"D"

psimon said:


> Tell me more about a Beer Exchange....
> 
> Was it with folks you knew? How was it organized, etc.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



Hey Paul....

Under the "Cruise Meets" forum, look for yor cruise. Make a post about a beer exchange and who would be interested. 
Have a time/ place/ and day to,hold it. We always say, bring your local favor, no "everyday beer" something different.
We were lucky enough to have a huge cabin to hold it in. So much so, I ask Guest services for a table, which I put by the door, and still had enough room for 20 people I our cabin. 

But maybe you could ask for those with a big cabin, or go to a place to hold it. Maybe ask guest services or even your cabin steward.

He rules....how many your bring, is how many you take....one for one. 
Put do one beer at a time.

If you need more info, either PM me or reply to this post.

Hope this helps

Robin & Angel "D".


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Disney Wonder in San Pedro


----------



## dbenlee

Disney Magic in Cozumel Thanksgiving 2013.  Taken by my DS14 with his Motorola Moto X cell phone.  One of my favorite cruise ships at one of my favorite cruise ports.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Yayyyyyyyy!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Gibraltar





AUGUST2011 195 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





AUGUST2011 190 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





AUGUST2011 186 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





AUGUST2011 183 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


Look at the queue!





AUGUST2011 182 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

St Petersburg Russia, Northern Europe cruises.





Baltic cruise 3 176 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





Baltic cruise 3 173 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
​


----------



## Alohagirl73

Gorgeous Disney Fantasy. Showed my husband and he was impressed. Love the Baltic cruise pics along with everything else.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alohagirl73 said:


> Gorgeous Disney Fantasy. Showed my husband and he was impressed. Love the Baltic cruise pics along with everything else.



That's great.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska; different verandah views.





Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 230 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Sun,




Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 166 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Fog,




Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 164 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Late evening / night




Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 162 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Sunset


----------



## Evad

Thank you Andrew!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Leaving Vancouver.




Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 153 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 159 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

Good bye Castaway Cay...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

shadowryter said:


> Good bye Castaway Cay...



Loverly like a painting.


----------



## jenseib

That Magic at PC, March 28


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Hey we can order from Palo!





Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 110 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## shadowryter




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ALASKA AP IPAD FINAL 2013 238 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




ALASKA AP IPAD FINAL 2013 237 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Magic at PC


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Alaska; different verandah views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 230 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> Sun,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 166 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> Fog,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 164 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> Late evening / night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 162 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> Sunset



Uhoh! Our potential Alaskan may have gone up in price!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Uhoh! Our potential Alaskan may have gone up in price!



Have a look at my signature line for more.

A verandah is well worth the extra cost.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ALASKA AP IPAD FINAL 2013 246 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Check in in San Pedro


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ALASKA AP IPAD FINAL 2013 232 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## PizzieDuster

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> ALASKA AP IPAD FINAL 2013 246 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Fantastic pictures!  I could possibly sell my husband on an Alaska cruise just from these pictures!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

PizzieDuster said:


> Fantastic pictures!  I could possibly sell my husband on an Alaska cruise just from these pictures!



Thank you and do go it's a fantastic experience and a wonderful cruise, more in the links below.


----------



## jenseib

PC


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

jenseib said:


> PC



Very nice, you must be standing on the crossing on the first one, nearly getting run down, you normally do not see this view of the drop off area of the terminal where the Porters are.


----------



## sorceressk

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> ALASKA AP IPAD FINAL 2013 246 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Alaska is so expansive! We are going on the 9 night this year. Wondering how big a lens we need? Is 200mm enough?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

sorceressk said:


> Alaska is so expansive! We are going on the 9 night this year. Wondering how big a lens we need? Is 200mm enough?



Yes there is a lot to take in, fast moving birds and sealife is an issue, so much to see but also so much natural beauty.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ALASKA AP IPAD FINAL 2013 348 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## gruZ




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## jenseib

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Very nice, you must be standing on the crossing on the first one, nearly getting run down, you normally do not see this view of the drop off area of the terminal where the Porters are.



You know, when I was going through my pictures..I couldn't even remember taking that one. I guess I must've took it as I crossed there and just kept shooting.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

jenseib said:


> You know, when I was going through my pictures..I couldn't even remember taking that one. I guess I must've took it as I crossed there and just kept shooting.



Nice shot, you do not see it often.





ALASKA AP IPAD FINAL 2013 324 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Linda67

I just occasionally feel the need to thank everyone for the wonderful photos on this thread 
So ...... Thanks!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad

gruZ said:


>



Nice one!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ALASKA AP IPAD FINAL 2013 320 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Robin"D"

"Our Sue" and great friend we met while on a Disney Cruise [The Inaugural Cruise to Alaska] made arrangements for Angel [DW] & I to go the Bridge right before the [sea day] Noon announcements by the CAPT.

"WE GOT TO PUSH TO MICKEY WHISTLE"   

Here are some pictures:













This was on the Inaugural Hawaiian Cruise, May 12 2012.

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Very nice.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Quiet Cove on the Wonder


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 052 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 053 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Port Canaveral


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

The Magic in PC


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## cruisecrasher

I love the pics, y'all!


----------



## jenseib

A little touch up.


----------



## Evad




----------



## gruZ




----------



## Robin"D"

A blast from the past.....Anybody remember this?:





Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## jenseib

gruZ said:


>



Now how did you get that photo????


----------



## jenseib

Looks like a few CM's are heading out in PC before sailing!


----------



## Jillpie

jenseib said:


> Now how did you get that photo????



My guess is parasailing .


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## gruZ

jenseib said:


> Now how did you get that photo????



Yes, parasailing.  I used a Canon S100 that is small enough to go most places!


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## tstobb

Robin"D";51259345 said:
			
		

> A blast from the past.....Anybody remember this?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin & Angel "D"



Yep - and I have the beer mug to prove it


----------



## Dizpinfriend




----------



## jenseib

Dizpinfriend said:


>



That is so awesome!!!!


----------



## jenseib

gruZ said:


> Yes, parasailing.  I used a Canon S100 that is small enough to go most places!



Super awesome!!!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## jtkboston

jenseib said:


>



What's in those cans?  Some sort of rescue device?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

jtkboston said:


> What's in those cans?  Some sort of rescue device?



Inflatable life rafts.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

shattered window in the spiral stairwell in Cove Café.


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## PrincessShmoo

shadowryter said:


>



I give up.  Where is this?


----------



## shadowryter

PrincessShmoo said:


> I give up.  Where is this?



Disney Dream on deck four...The District. There are actually bathrooms behind those cylinders.


----------



## Angiedee




----------



## PrincessShmoo

shadowryter said:


> Disney Dream on deck four...The District. There are actually bathrooms behind those cylinders.



Thank you.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## Robin"D"

Old School DCL Transportation,
Anybody remember this?





Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## ssanders79

Disney Fantasy & Friends in St Maarten by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## BethC1952

Robin"D";51317061 said:
			
		

> Old School DCL Transportation,
> Anybody remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin & Angel "D"



We went from WDW to the Port on a bus like that on our first cruise way back in 2001.  I like those much better than the current buses.

Beth


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## mrp4352

shadowryter said:


> Disney Dream on deck four...The District. There are actually bathrooms behind those cylinders.



Yup! The "Bathroom Experience" according to the map on the wall near by. It's a must on any Disney Dream cruise!


----------



## Evad

Terminal C Barcelona....


----------



## Cheryl726

jenseib said:


>



Love this!  Thanks for sharing!  Can't wait to walk this way pretty soon!


----------



## Geil

ssanders79 said:


> Disney Fantasy & Friends in St Maarten by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



great shot, would you mind sharing your settings and gear, I am really curious... I assume this is an HDR shot?


----------



## jenseib

Cheryl726 said:


> Love this!  Thanks for sharing!  Can't wait to walk this way pretty soon!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad

Heading into Pisa...


----------



## jenseib




----------



## gruZ

Roaring Castaway surf!


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## MrsCool

gruZ said:


> Roaring Castaway surf!



Loved this one!  Wish I was there now...


----------



## gruZ




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Angiedee




----------



## tweis




----------



## Evad

Disney Dreams on the Wonder....


----------



## jenseib




----------



## tweis

The view from our veranda.


----------



## 98slowbra

Pics of the Magic


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Evad said:


>



Here's a view from a different angle:


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Arizona Rita

tweis said:


> The view from our veranda.



Gorgeous!! Where were you?


----------



## tweis

Arizona Rita said:


> Gorgeous!! Where were you?



Thanks. We were on the Magic in the Bahamas.


----------



## Lisa Lisa

DH diving off the Tarzan Swing on the Random Wind, anchored at Mullet Bay in St. Maarten.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## tweis

Lisa Lisa said:


> DH diving off the Tarzan Swing on the Random Wind, anchored at Mullet Bay in St. Maarten.



That looks awesome!!


----------



## tweis




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad

tweis said:


>



Simple yet inviting, I like it!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## tweis

Evad said:


> Simple yet inviting, I like it!!



Thank you! 



Evad said:


>



My pics of Atlantis look nothing like this!!  Your photos are amazing.


----------



## gruZ

Fantasy Deck 4 Sunset (wish I was right there right now)!


----------



## SrisonS

gruZ said:


> Fantasy Deck 4 Sunset (wish I was right there right now)!



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## ambs

gruZ said:


> Fantasy Deck 4 Sunset (wish I was right there right now)!



Love this


----------



## ambs

gruZ said:


> Fantasy Deck 4 Sunset (wish I was right there right now)!



Great shot


----------



## Gracies Moms

050114 - Castaway Cay - Disneys private island by Kim and M, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## tweis




----------



## gruZ

If I can't be on deck 4 watching the sunset, I suppose I'd settle for this instead!


----------



## Gracies Moms

050114 - Castaway Cay - Disneys private island by Kim and M, on Flickr


----------



## 2BusyPlanning

Fantasy 9/2013





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jenseib




----------



## shadowryter

*Bon Voyage Bar - Disney Fantasy*


----------



## Gracies Moms

050114 - Castaway Cay - Disneys private island by Kim and M, on Flickr


----------



## Gracies Moms

journaling on deck 4 (in one of my favorite FE gifts)



042814 - Pirate Night by Kim and M, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad

tweis said:


> My pics of Atlantis look nothing like this!!  Your photos are amazing.



Thank you so much!!!


Key West...


----------



## tinkerone

Gracies Moms said:


> 050114 - Castaway Cay - Disneys private island by Kim and M, on Flickr



I like the symmetry of this.  very nice!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Gracies Moms

043014 by Kim and M, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Here's the service animal relief area on the magic....


----------



## Gracies Moms

043014 - guess who had to visit the ships doc? Ear Infection uggg by Kim and M, on Flickr



043014 - guess who had to visit the ships doc? Ear Infection uggg by Kim and M, on Flickr



043014 - guess who had to visit the ships doc? Ear Infection uggg by Kim and M, on Flickr



043014 - guess who had to visit the ships doc? Ear Infection uggg by Kim and M, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Uncleromulus

shadowryter said:


> *Bon Voyage Bar - Disney Fantasy*



Right in the middle of all the action but we think its the best bar on the Fantasy!!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## NWDAD

Evad said:


> Here's the service animal relief area on the magic....



Dave,  where is this located?  We will be on the Magic in Oct with a service dog for the 1st time.  Thanks, Kevin


----------



## PrincessShmoo

NWDAD said:


> Dave,  where is this located?  We will be on the Magic in Oct with a service dog for the 1st time.  Thanks, Kevin



This was on the Magic on our WBTA in 2010.  It was located on the port side, aft, just inside the covered area on deck 4 (don't know if that's where it always is, though):


----------



## Evad

NWDAD said:


> Dave,  where is this located?  We will be on the Magic in Oct with a service dog for the 1st time.  Thanks, Kevin



I believe that was on deck 4 starboard side forward. just when you entered the covered section on the jogging track. The top pic is looking back towards the rear of the ship if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Evad




----------



## 2BusyPlanning




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## 2BusyPlanning




----------



## 2BusyPlanning




----------



## Evad

The Wonder in Key West...


----------



## gasbuddy36




----------



## tweis

Castaway Cay


----------



## jenseib

gasbuddy36 said:


>



This isn't showing for me? Hoping it's just me....


----------



## jenseib




----------



## tweis

jenseib said:


> This isn't showing for me? Hoping it's just me....



It isn't showing for me either.


----------



## shadowryter

I don't see it here either. If you click on it and open it in a new tab you can see it on Tiny Pic. I don't know. Might be the wrong link?


----------



## shadowryter

Hi there, just a little off topic but I noticed there are some really great shots of the kids clubs here. Are you allowed to go in there to check things out on a given day? DH would love to get a picture of the Iron Man display, when we sail the Magic.


----------



## shadowryter

And back on topic.


----------



## tweis

shadowryter said:


> Hi there, just a little off topic but I noticed there are some really great shots of the kids clubs here. Are you allowed to go in there to check things out on a given day? DH would love to get a picture of the Iron Man display, when we sail the Magic.



You can visit during open house whether you have kids or not.


----------



## SrisonS

Evad said:


> The Wonder in Key West...



Great shot!!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

shadowryter said:


> Hi there, just a little off topic but I noticed there are some really great shots of the kids clubs here. Are you allowed to go in there to check things out on a given day? DH would love to get a picture of the Iron Man display, when we sail the Magic.



We went in after lunch on boarding day and took pictures.  I think they have open houses throughout the cruise too, but I never paid attention. I went in a few times to get my daughter during he cruise, but they don't want you to take pictures then.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## 2BusyPlanning




----------



## Evad

SrisonS said:


> Great shot!!!



Thanks so much Scott!!


Key West...


----------



## jenseib




----------



## shadowryter

tweis said:


> You can visit during open house whether you have kids or not.





jenseib said:


> We went in after lunch on boarding day and took pictures.  I think they have open houses throughout the cruise too, but I never paid attention. I went in a few times to get my daughter during he cruise, but they don't want you to take pictures then.



Thank you for your replies. I was hoping you could check it out and get some photos. Great shots too!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## tweis

Palo on the Magic


----------



## Geil

I loves the trip!! Now here comes my sharing but I have to test this first




Hmm still doesn't work. Dropbox now flickr. Must be the size.


image by freakfoo, on Flickr

AHA hehe


----------



## shadowryter

Geil said:


> I loves the trip!! Now here comes my sharing but I have to test this first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm still doesn't work. Dropbox now flickr. Must be the size.


If I right click and open in a new tab I can see your photo. Make sure you are using the img url when posting here. I don't believe that size matters. Some of these photos have huge files.


----------



## tweis

Geil said:


> I loves the trip!! Now here comes my sharing but I have to test this first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm still doesn't work. Dropbox now flickr. Must be the size.



That's gorgeous!


----------



## tweis

Blue Tang from Fathoms


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Geil

in Nassauuuuu (last segment of Olaf's in Summer )


image by freakfoo, on Flickr


----------



## Geil

2am & itchy trigger finger


image by freakfoo, on Flickr



image by freakfoo, on Flickr



image by freakfoo, on Flickr



image by freakfoo, on Flickr



image by freakfoo, on Flickr



image by freakfoo, on Flickr



image by freakfoo, on Flickr



image by freakfoo, on Flickr



image by freakfoo, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

St. Maarten


----------



## jenseib




----------



## ShakeyShakey

Dale pointing to the French Canal aboard the wonder - WBPC  2014...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## tweis




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## WendyDarling

jenseib said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/14250217174/



Cute, where is this?


----------



## jenseib

WendyDarling said:


> Cute, where is this?



Kids club on the Magic


----------



## jenseib




----------



## hygienist999

We are in Vancouver waiting to board The Wonder for our 9 night Alaskan Cruise.  Here is a photo I took through the window of our hotel room at the Pan Pacific of the Wonder coming into port this morning.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Evad

Great pic!!! That will be us this time next year waiting for the wonder to come in to take us to Alaska!!! 




hygienist999 said:


> We are in Vancouver waiting to board The Wonder for our 9 night Alaskan Cruise.  Here is a photo I took through the window of our hotel room at the Pan Pacific of the Wonder coming into port this morning.


----------



## Evad

Leaving Key West!!


----------



## 2BusyPlanning




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## ScrappinGran

One of the INCREDIBLE desserts my husband and I experienced last week at the Remy Dessert Experience. Chocolate Fondant with hot Raspberry Strawberry Coulis. As the hot Coulis melted the chocolate, it made my dessert have a Mickey head! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad

Atlantis...


----------



## dryvithome

Castaway Cay at Serenity Bay:


----------



## jenseib

I forgot to post yesterday so here is girls and boys restrooms  for yesterday


----------



## jenseib

And for today


----------



## Geil

Are these like the Marvel/Shields installations on the Fanatasy???  If it is only in the Kids Club I guess I have to go every open house!
BTW you live on the boat?  Cause I see you post everyday


----------



## cruisecrasher

Geil said:


> Are these like the Marvel/Shields installations on the Fanatasy???  If it is only in the Kids Club I guess I have to go every open house! BTW you live on the boat?  Cause I see you post everyday


The Magic, I think.


----------



## NurseDave




----------



## NurseDave




----------



## Evad




----------



## noahdove

I am loving all these photos, especially the Alaskan ones...I haven't started taking notes yet, but, soon I will Thank you all for posting your photos..


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

Geil said:


> Are these like the Marvel/Shields installations on the Fanatasy???  If it is only in the Kids Club I guess I have to go every open house!
> BTW you live on the boat?  Cause I see you post everyday



Just the Magic right now.  I am just starting to edit the pictures from our March cruise. I have been on 4 DCL cruises and I take a LOT of pictures.


----------



## Geil

jenseib said:


> Just the Magic right now.  I am just starting to edit the pictures from our March cruise. I have been on 4 DCL cruises and I take a LOT of pictures.



LOL I interpreted your "and for today" as today's shot, like everyday a shot ...


----------



## jenseib

Geil said:


> LOL I interpreted your "and for today" as today's shot, like everyday a shot ...



I wish!!!  No I just try to post a picture of the day each day..sometimes I do add 2.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Robin"D"

......................you've got mail....................





Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## jenseib

One for yesterday


----------



## jenseib




----------



## 2BusyPlanning




----------



## NC State

Lydia, what ship is this from?


----------



## 2BusyPlanning

NC State said:


> Lydia, what ship is this from?


The Fantasy, taken 9/2013 
I loved the little touches, so pretty!


----------



## shadowryter




----------



## Evad

The Wonder looking at the Dream


----------



## tweis




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Dizpinfriend

Castaway Cay


----------



## shadowryter

Dizpinfriend said:


> Castaway Cay


Beautiful!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## BigJon

This past Thursday, we were in Malaga, Spain on the Disney Magic TransAtlantic cruise. Before the ship left the port, families were sitting along the wall facing the back of the ship. Kids were chanting "Mickey"! Finally Mickey made an appearance, and it was like a rock star showed up. The kids were so excited. Out of 14 Disney cruises, I've never seen anything like this.




Someone mentioned later in the day, that this was Disney's first cruise to Malaga. I also took a close-up shot of the kids.....


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib

BigJon said:


> This past Thursday, we were in Malaga, Spain on the Disney Magic TransAtlantic cruise. Before the ship left the port, families were sitting along the wall facing the back of the ship. Kids were chanting "Mickey"! Finally Mickey made an appearance, and it was like a rock star showed up. The kids were so excited. Out of 14 Disney cruises, I've never seen anything like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned later in the day, that this was Disney's first cruise to Malaga. I also took a close-up shot of the kids.....



My friend was on that cruise and she sent me a video of it.  It was super neat!


----------



## minniemouse1

BigJon said:


> This past Thursday, we were in Malaga, Spain on the Disney Magic TransAtlantic cruise. Before the ship left the port, families were sitting along the wall facing the back of the ship. Kids were chanting "Mickey"! Finally Mickey made an appearance, and it was like a rock star showed up. The kids were so excited. Out of 14 Disney cruises, I've never seen anything like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned later in the day, that this was Disney's first cruise to Malaga. I also took a close-up shot of the kids.....



That is SO AWESOME!!  Wish I could of been there!


----------



## tweis




----------



## phyllisva

[/IMG]

The Parrott Cay servers on the Wonder .


----------



## pepe3penelope

What a stunning photo!


----------



## pepe3penelope

Another wow! Is this in grand cayman? The waves look kinda rough. How was it?


----------



## pepe3penelope

hygienist999 said:


> We are in Vancouver waiting to board The Wonder for our 9 night Alaskan Cruise.  Here is a photo I took through the window of our hotel room at the Pan Pacific of the Wonder coming into port this morning.  [/URL][/IMG]


That must have been amazing to watch from your window as she came into port!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Evad said:


>



Hey!  I have one of those, too!


----------



## Evad

Nice one Shmoo!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## ShellB8585




----------



## tweis

We got a kick our of the _Give Way_ sign in Nassau.


----------



## ShellB8585

Palma de Mallorca on 4 night Med last year


----------



## nonstopdisneymom

jenseib said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/14307137916/



What is this? Looks like indoor port holes


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Jamian

Deck 5 by -Jamian-, on Flickr


----------



## tweis




----------



## Evad




----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

tweis said:


>



Beautiful, wasn't it????


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## tweis

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Beautiful, wasn't it????




It really was.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## dennisbryce




----------



## dennisbryce




----------



## Evad




----------



## TheChanClan

I went back to page 1 of this thread and have enjoyed looking at all the photos over the past few days.  There are some really great ones!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Preparing to open the pool after the Sailaway Party on the Wonder


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Not mine, but interesting.





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## black magic

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Not mine, but interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



I"m digging the $3.50 cocktail!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Peppermintangel

Deck 4, docked in La Spezia


----------



## tweis




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ALASKA AP IPAD FINAL 2013 284 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## 2BusyPlanning




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ALASKA AP IPAD FINAL 2013 237 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tree lighting on the Wonder


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

2BusyPlanning said:


>



Is this water supposed to be here?


----------



## tweis




----------



## Evad




----------



## 2BusyPlanning

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Is this water supposed to be here?


Lol! It's the hot tub on the Fantasy. So, yes


----------



## Chernabog1940

I always enjoy the posts in this thread.


----------



## Chernabog1940

[/IMG]


----------



## Chernabog1940

Sorry all.  My first picture post. I didn't realize it was soooo big. I'll make adjustments for the next one.


----------



## masylimed

Chernabog1940 said:


> Sorry all.  My first picture post. I didn't realize it was soooo big. I'll make adjustments for the next one.



I don't mind.  My computer monitor is pretty big so I felt like I was actually in there!


----------



## tweis




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 052 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## #1 goof




----------



## Chernabog1940

[/IMG]


----------



## DisneyHelen




----------



## jenseib




----------



## gumbypee

This is one of my fave posts. I love all the pics!!


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Rambler5678

DisneyHelen said:


>



Where did you take this pic?


----------



## Ljbadfan

Alaska cruise 2012


----------



## jenseib




----------



## travln1234

Goofy was walking down deck 4 and his "handler" was asked to take photos of a family without Goofy in the shot.  Goofy cracked me up!  He put on a poor me act and really played the part well as he sat and waited for them to finish.  On the Wonder, in Alaska.


----------



## Geil

A few iPhone Pano shots at Castaway key 



image by freakfoo, on Flickr



image by freakfoo, on Flickr

Just wish I could figure out how to span this over two monitors at my work desktop, maybe when they finally upgrade my computer  or I upgrade the job..... darn  come to think of it I need to upgrade my job so I can take more of thee shots!


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 044 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## MousseauMob

Sitka


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL DOVER AND VENICE 074 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## 2BusyPlanning

Enchanted Garden on the Fantasy 9/2013


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ALASKA AP IPAD FINAL 2013 246 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## gumbypee

Thought it was cute


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

gumbypee said:


> Thought it was cute



Funny......


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013 114 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## linetbo

Evad said:


>




Eze was one of my favorite place in that tour.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

FLORIDA  by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

When it was "legal" to take pictures of the shows.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## tweis

Evad said:


>



Gorgeous photo.


----------



## tweis




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Cruise Disney Wonder 2013  by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## TimeforMe

I just want to say thank you to all the people/photographers who post on this thread.  The pictures are magnificent and always bring  smile to my face!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## tweis




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Holiday 2013 563 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Beermam42

This is a collection of mostly video from the Fantasy May 31, 2014 Cruise. One of ELP WDW and One of Farwell on Magic from 2012.Enjoy. 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqHQgiAJ9oRIguTmlZtczaizFmmsVNDd2


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Firstly disclaimer- this is not my photo.

From a Freind posted on Facebook.





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Credit Linda Neely.


----------



## hygienist999

This is a photo I took from our balcony of the Pan Pacific on June 2, 2014.  It was sad watching The Wonder sail away without us.


----------



## Evad

hygienist999 said:


> This is a photo I took from our balcony of the Pan Pacific on June 2, 2014.  It was sad watching The Wonder sail away without us.



Great shot!! That will be us the same week next year on the Wonder!!!


----------



## Evad

Thanks so much guys!!

More from Rome...


----------



## ShellB8585

The Cathedral in Palma


----------



## jenseib

One for yesterday since my internet was down.


----------



## hygienist999

From our 2011 Med Cruise.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## hygienist999

From the 2011 11 Night Med Cruise.


----------



## hygienist999

The Blue Grotto, from our 2011 Med cruise.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE FANTASY 130 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL CRUISE FANTASY 129 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DCL CRUISE FANTASY 128 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DisneyHelen




----------



## Chernabog1940

One of our escorts leaving Gibraltar. WBTA, 2011


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE  FANTASY 150 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## pepe3penelope

Chernabog1940 said:


> One of our escorts leaving Gibraltar. WBTA, 2011



That is so awesome!!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE FANTASY 179 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## hygienist999

We had gotten off The Wonder the morning of this photo, after our 9 night Alaskan Cruise.  After spending the day touring Vancouver, we stayed at the Pan Pacific that night and from our balcony took this photo of The Wonder sailing away under the Vancouver Bridge.


----------



## psimon

hygienist999 said:


> We had gotten off The Wonder the morning of this photo, after our 9 night Alaskan Cruise.  After spending the day touring Vancouver, we stayed at the Pan Pacific that night and from our balcony took this photo of The Wonder sailing away under the Vancouver Bridge.



Beautiful picture! Nice job!

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## abitagirl916

Evad said:


>



Great photo, as usual, Dave.


----------



## Evad

abitagirl916 said:


> Great photo, as usual, Dave.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE 2012 FANTASY 566 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## hygienist999

About 5am from the balcony of the Wonder on our Alaskan Cruise May24-June2, 2014.


----------



## closetmickey

hygienist999 said:


> We had gotten off The Wonder the morning of this photo, after our 9 night Alaskan Cruise.  After spending the day touring Vancouver, we stayed at the Pan Pacific that night and from our balcony took this photo of The Wonder sailing away under the Vancouver Bridge.



Brochure quality. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Bonniec

DISNEY FANTASY said:
			
		

> https://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/14572021793/
> image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Were you in the royal suite? I get to try this in October. How did you know what to order? I've never had Palo


----------



## disneyfamilyfive

Best vacation...Disney Dream, 4 nights (just not enough)!!  At Castaway Cay...I love how I can see the ship in the background!


----------



## hygienist999

Evad said:


>



Love this photo.  Great job.


----------



## hygienist999

Atrium of The Wonder.


----------



## hygienist999

Tracy Arm Fjord, from the Disney Wonder.


----------



## Robin"D"

Here are a couple from our  Magical Portholes ....it was pretty cool having a view from an inside cabin ::     

















Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## woody64

From Plaça Ramón Berenguer with the statue of the Count of Barcelona.  The royal chapel of Santa Àgata behind the statue was built in the 14th century on top of the Roman wall which provides its foundations.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## hygienist999

photo taken at one of the shows on the Disney Magic during our 2011 Med Cruise.


----------



## Robin"D"

hygienist999 said:


> photo taken at one of the shows on the Disney Magic during our 2011 Med Cruise.



Nice shot!!!

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## tinkerone

disneyfamilyfive said:


> Best vacation...Disney Dream, 4 nights (just not enough)!!  At Castaway Cay...I love how I can see the ship in the background!



this shot made me smile.  its what its all about isn't it??  thanks for sharing.


----------



## tweis

Atlantis


----------



## hygienist999

Thank you to those that like my photo's, I love to take pictures, but I get on my family's nerves about it.  

Here is another photo from our recent Alaskan Cruise.  Tracy Arm Fjord.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL CRUISE FANTASY 576 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ALASKA AP IPAD FINAL 2013 293 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940

Alaska, 2012


----------



## Evad

hygienist999 said:


> Love this photo.  Great job.



Thank you so much!!


More from Atlantis....


----------



## Beermam42

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Topsiders buffet line now only on Wonder. This picture will become a thing of the past as soon as Wonder get remodel.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Beermam42 said:


> Topsiders buffet line now only on Wonder. This picture will become a thing of the past as soon as Wonder get remodel.



Actually, " Topsiders" has never been on the Wonder, this is " Beach Blanket" on the Wonder and yes the only Buffett that's not Cabanas now. Still time to wait no dry dock for Wonder till at least fall 2016


----------



## FutureMrsF

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Actually, " Topsiders" has never been on the Wonder, this is " Beach Blanket" on the Wonder and yes the only Buffett that's not Cabanas now. Still time to wait no dry dock for Wonder till at least fall 2016



We loved Topsiders on the Magic last year, does anyone have experience of Cabanas on the Magic now. I wasn't really sure of the difference?

Thanks x


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

FutureMrsF said:


> We loved Topsiders on the Magic last year, does anyone have experience of Cabanas on the Magic now. I wasn't really sure of the difference?
> 
> Thanks x



Well it works like Cabanas on the Dream and Fantasy, unlike Topsiders/ Beach Blanket with just a long line where you move down slowly like a canteen and go past many things your not interested in, ( and can't just go back for toast without the long queue again, Cabanas has " Islands" for different food, so you do not have one line but go go the islands your interested it.

So one for cereals, one for hot food like bacon, one for an omelette station, one for cakes you go to what you want and avoid a long line, it's quicker and you can go back.

DCL Photos.





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

I am on the Magic for a 12 night Med cruise in three Saturdays I will post photos post the cruise.


----------



## jenseib

FutureMrsF said:


> We loved Topsiders on the Magic last year, does anyone have experience of Cabanas on the Magic now. I wasn't really sure of the difference?
> 
> Thanks x



Yes, it' much better in my opinion


----------



## jenseib




----------



## woody64

Magic Atrium


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## hygienist999

Alaska, from float plane. 2014


----------



## Evad

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Andrew where is this??


----------



## Evad

hygienist999 said:


> Alaska, from float plane. 2014



Great shots!! 



More Atlantis....


----------



## MousseauMob

Evad said:


> Andrew where is this??


Looks like Juneau, Alaska to me.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Kriisikka

Pirate Night nearing its end on the June 2014 12 night Med cruise. Wish I was still there.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> Andrew where is this??



Dave it's Juneau, and PS still loving your fantastic photos, 

Mine was taken from the Mount Roberts cable car.





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## 98slowbra

Here are some more pics from Alaska, I just got to these a little bit ago.
Jason


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## dclwonderprincess

98slowbra said:


> Here are some more pics from Alaska, I just got to these a little bit ago. Jason


These are beautiful!


----------



## beach baby

98slowbra said:


> Here are some more pics from Alaska, I just got to these a little bit ago.
> Jason



There have been a lot of amazing photos that I enjoy immensely, 
but these are truly breathtaking!!

Thank you to everyone who takes the time to contribute!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wavebands


----------



## 98slowbra

beach baby said:


> There have been a lot of amazing photos that I enjoy immensely,
> but these are truly breathtaking!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who takes the time to contribute!



Thanks so much, I have a ton more.  If you would like to see more just say and I will make it so.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## 98slowbra




----------



## noahdove

I want to see more please


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## nhgirl




----------



## 98slowbra

I hope you all like them.


----------



## psac

98slowbra said:


>



Great pics all around, but this one, wow.


----------



## annichan

98slowbra said:


> I hope you all like them.



Wow, beautiful pictures!


----------



## Evad

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Dave it's Juneau, and PS still loving your fantastic photos,
> 
> Mine was taken from the Mount Roberts cable car.



Thanks so much Andrew, I kind of figured that it was Juneau. Great shot btw!! Can't wait until we see it person next June!!


Key West...


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## 98slowbra

just some others no biggie.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## tinkerone

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



your pictures are always so beautiful.  i have to ask, are you a photographer by trade?  they are stunning!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

tinkerone said:


> your pictures are always so beautiful.  i have to ask, are you a photographer by trade?  they are stunning!



Thank you for that post, no not a photographer just enjoy it.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*Hard shot this, from a plane in a rain shower with mist in Skagway.


*




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

boarding193 by jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding196 by jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

boarding197 by jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


>



Assume it's,

Hemming ways house, interesting angle there for a fantastic shot, needs a good eye to pick it out.


----------



## jenseib

boarding198 by jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

Baltic Cruise, 2010


----------



## jenseib

boarding199 by jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Comcam

We where able to get super close!



Tracy Arm Glacier by edsel12, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding200 by jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Comcam

Bald Eagles sitting on the ice


Tracy Arm Glacier by edsel12, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

boarding203 by jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Assume it's,
> 
> Hemming ways house, interesting angle there for a fantastic shot, needs a good eye to pick it out.



Thanks Andrew!! Really enjoying your Alaska pics!!!

I don't think that that was Hemingway's house. We were standing waiting for the trolley and I looked up and thought it was an interesting angle. I'm always trying to look for different views on things much to the chagrin of my dw who prefers the more typical straight on wide boring shots. I know there's a few people here that really don't like my style of photography but what are you going to do...




This was taken near the same spot, again it's just an angle that caught my eye...


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## LeslieG

I would love it if everyone could note where their photos were taken.


----------



## Chernabog1940

The fountains are at Peterhof in St. Petersburg, Russia.   We were there on the Baltic cruise in 2010.


----------



## woody64




----------



## jenseib

boarding205 by jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Dug720

Evad said:


> Thanks Andrew!! Really enjoying your Alaska pics!!!
> 
> I don't think that that was Hemingway's house. We were standing waiting for the trolley and I looked up and thought it was an interesting angle. I'm always trying to look for different views on things much to the chagrin of my dw who prefers the more typical straight on wide boring shots. I know there's a few people here that really don't like my style of photography but what are you going to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken near the same spot, again it's just an angle that caught my eye...



Definitely not Hemmingway's. Hemmingway's is not yellow and the porch is more wrought-iron than white wood.

It's still a pretty shot!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Chernabog1940 said:


>



Loved going there to the Puskin. St Petes.


----------



## Evad

Dug720 said:


> Definitely not Hemmingway's. Hemmingway's is not yellow and the porch is more wrought-iron than white wood.
> 
> It's still a pretty shot!



Thanks but I knew that this was not his house, besides this was taken across the street of the shot Andrew commented on of which he thought might be Hemmingway's house. Glad you liked the shot though!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

PS that's our helicopter pilot coming with us as he couldn't resist looking as well.


----------



## jenseib

boarding207 by jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Disney Magic in Santorini today......


Brilliant photo...by a Facebook friend Linda Neeley.





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Disney Wonder at Tracy Arm glacier Alaska


----------



## Chernabog1940

The 'Rock of Gibraltar' - WBTA, 2011


----------



## Evad

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Disney Wonder at Tracy Arm glacier Alaska



Very nice Roger!!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib

boarding209 by jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Thanks Dave!

While in Ketchikan we took an Anan Creek bear viewing excursion. This is a 3 year old grizzly bear.


----------



## Comcam

Coming out of Tracy Arm, Bald Eagles sitting on the ice



Tracy Arm Glacier by edsel12, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Wow great shots guys!!! 

Key West....


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

Vigeland Park, Oslo, Norway


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Juneau


----------



## jenseib

One for yesterday



boarding211 by jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

And one for today



boarding212 by jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Wow!  All these photos are so gorgeous!  Thank you all for sharing and please keep them coming.  I recently booked my first cruise and have been enjoying looking at all the pictures here.  If possible, please label your pictures, so people like me will know where/what they are.  Thanks again for sharing your beautiful photos.


----------



## KevieKev05

In honor of today being Christmas in July!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## noahdove

Love the pictures!!!!


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Comcam

Carcross, Yukon


Alaskan Cruise by edsel12, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Barcelona last night.





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Wow some really great pics guys!!!

Andrew have fun on your cruise!!

Miami from the Wonder....


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Tracy Arm Fjord


----------



## pepe3penelope

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Barcelona last night.  https://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/14740507461/ image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr  https://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/14743504081/ image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


Oh my goodness!!! Have an awesome awesome stupendous time! Have loved viewing your pics!!!


----------



## Chernabog1940

Entering Funchal (Madeira), Portugal, harbor.


----------



## jenseib

boarding214 by jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jtkboston

Iceberg in Tracy Arm:


----------



## jtkboston




----------



## Evad

Comcam said:


> Carcross, Yukon
> 
> 
> Alaskan Cruise by edsel12, on Flickr



Great pic!!!!


----------



## Evad

More Miami...


----------



## jenseib

boarding216 by jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Mickey Pool on the Wonder at night.


----------



## Chernabog1940

Out of Ketchikan


----------



## jtkboston




----------



## jenseib

boarding219 by jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Mushers Camp Skagway


----------



## boundfordisney




----------



## boundfordisney




----------



## Evad




----------



## boundfordisney




----------



## boundfordisney

don't know why or how I ended up posting the same picture  sorry~!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wavebands on the Wonder (SpeakerBox is the group)


----------



## Chernabog1940

Entering San Francisco, 5:30am


----------



## Cousin Orville

Sailing into Venice 2 wks ago.


----------



## Evad

PrincessShmoo said:


> Wavebands on the Wonder (SpeakerBox is the group)



Where's all the people??


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Evad said:


> Where's all the people??



Well, I'm an early arriver (I like a specific table ).  We had a private show for the first 15 minutes or so.  Then everyone started coming in.


----------



## Robin"D"

*From the Inaugural Hawaiian Cruise*





Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## jenseib




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Tracy's Crab Shack Juneau


----------



## Evad




----------



## KevieKev05

Time for some cleaning!

Disney Fantasy - April 2014


----------



## Chernabog1940

Sunrise on the _Wonder_


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Wonder in Skagway


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Are we sure that crab isn't from a planet like Jupiter with bigger more massive gravity?! Hory mory! That thing is HONKIN HUGE!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Are we sure that crab isn't from a planet like Jupiter with bigger more massive gravity?! Hory mory! That thing is HONKIN HUGE!!!



That is a real Alaskan King Crab and even better tasting with the melted butter that it was served with. 

Disney Wonder from a float plane in Ketchikan


----------



## jtkboston

A salmonberry:


----------



## scrapycruiser

Cousin Orville said:


> Sailing into Venice 2 wks ago.



Looks like DCL meets Epcot ! 
Glad you posted....cool picture !


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Christmas on the Wonder


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Evad said:


>



OK, here's mine


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Humpback whales bubble feeding Juneau


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad

Nice one Shmoo!!

Port in Barcelona...


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

South Sawyer Glacierhttps://www.flickr.com/people//on Flickr


----------



## Robin"D"

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## quarkwright

Robin"D";52011888 said:
			
		

> Robin & Angel "D"



That's adorable!!!  <3


----------



## Chernabog1940

San Francisco


----------



## TronkoMouse

Fishlips from the deck of The Dream


----------



## jenseib

Evad said:


>



I love this shot!!!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940

Part of our welcome to Copenhagen


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Out our porthole - California coast enroute to Puerto Vallarta


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Evad said:


> Villefranche



Great shot Dave!

Skagway


----------



## jtkboston




----------



## jtkboston

My wife's shot of a bee visiting flowers at Mendenhall Glacier:


----------



## jtkboston

My wife's shot of a bee visiting flowers at Mendenhall Glacier:


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Outside Beach Blanket Buffet


----------



## Evad

Thanks so much guys!!

Monte Carlo....


----------



## Chernabog1940

White Pass and Yukon Railroad, Skagway


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Dug720

Serenity Bay - Thursday of Presidents' Week 2014.


----------



## Chernabog1940

Leaving Dover, England, on Baltic cruise


----------



## Evad




----------



## Chernabog1940

Early morning, Gibralter


----------



## Evad




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Seal on iceberg in Tracy Arm


----------



## jenseib

Wish they would've changed the color scheme in here when they did the refurb.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Dug720

In Remy on the Dream.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 1794 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Looks good Andrew!!

Roger great shot!! Hope to capture some like that next June!

Monte Carlo...


----------



## Chernabog1940

Sign seen in Madeira


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Thanks Dave I am sure you will. 

Happy sled dog Skagway


----------



## KevieKev05

Disney Fantasy - Satellite Falls


----------



## jenseib




----------



## tinkerone

KevieKev05 said:


> Disney Fantasy - Satellite Falls



MINE MINE MINE..
my favorite favorite spot


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

Off Castaway Cay


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 2458 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Mickeys Carol

Chernabog1940 said:


> Off Castaway Cay



I have one word for this shot: YIKES!!!


----------



## Chernabog1940

Oslo, Norway


----------



## jenseib




----------



## damcha

When I see the pictures I really hate to be there. Now at three months you're there.


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940

After our Alaskan cruise -the Space Needle in Seattle


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Inside Passage


----------



## Robin"D"

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 886 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


More on the links below.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Staircase in the Adult area Wonder


----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 2006 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

See links below for more.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Gingerbread house on the Wonder


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Barcelona




MickeyMed extra1 1490 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 434 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

More on the link below.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 1224 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 1194 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Malta.




MickeyMed extra1 1309 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Loverly photo.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Vancouver


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Vancouver



Rodger very nice was there a year ago.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

jenseib said:


>



A bit different to mine....



MickeyMed Final 2014 2466 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



MickeyMed Final 2014 2465 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



MickeyMed Final 2014 1833 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Cheryl726

jenseib said:


>



Is this new since it was re-imagined?


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Table setting for Golden Mickey's menu


----------



## jenseib

Cheryl726 said:


> Is this new since it was re-imagined?



yes it is


----------



## jenseib

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> A bit different to mine....
> 
> 
> 
> MickeyMed Final 2014 2466 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> MickeyMed Final 2014 2465 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> MickeyMed Final 2014 1833 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



I am still going through my pictures and I sure hope I took one that doesn't have a pole in it.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Robin"D"

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

jenseib said:


> I am still going through my pictures and I sure hope I took one that doesn't have a pole in it.



It's very hard not go get a pole in that view, or someone there getting food.


Villefrance, France.





MickeyMed extra1 191 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

And out a bit.





MickeyMed extra1 190 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


And the tender port and the rsilway station.






MickeyMed extra1 188 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed extra1 184 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Far more on the link in the signature line from 12 nights on a Med cruise.


----------



## Chernabog1940

Rainy day in Alaska


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Thanks Andrew

Beautiful morning in Juneau


----------



## Evad

Nice one Roger!!

La Spezia....


----------



## jenseib




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Thanks Dave, you are rocking those Mediterranean shots. 

Wonder in Juneau


----------



## Robin"D"

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Thanks Dave, you are rocking those Mediterranean shots.
> 
> Wonder in Juneau



post card nice!   

just read what I wrote, I didn't mean for it to sound like it "was" a post card, it is that the quality look of a post card.

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Rome.






MickeyMed extra1 787 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


More on the link below,


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Malta





MickeyMed extra1 1324 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Robin"D";52110621 said:
			
		

> post card nice!
> 
> just read what I wrote, I didn't mean for it to sound like it "was" a post card, it is that the quality look of a post card.
> 
> Robin & Angel "D"



Thanks, I didn't take it the wrong way. 

Animators Palate Wonder


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Blue grotto, Malta.





MickeyMed extra1 1283 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed extra1 1293 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



MickeyMed extra1 1299 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed extra1 1297 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed extra1 1296 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Posted more than one to help people viewing work out what their seeing.




MickeyMed extra1 1294 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





MickeyMed extra1 1292 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## JavaHound

Captain Jack at Serenity Bay on Castaway Cay


----------



## Evad

Thanks so much Roger!! Really enjoying your Alaskan shots!!


Rome... Trevi Fountain, what a hard place to get a shot with all the crowds around there.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Robin"D"

Three Weeks from today, doing it again!!!!!!!!

[from the time we were on it]





Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 756 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 1218 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 1210 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Evad said:


> Thanks so much Roger!! Really enjoying your Alaskan shots!!



Thanks Dave. Looks like will be changing places next year. We are doing the Med and your pictures are making us all excited. 


Mixology Wonder


----------



## Evad

Glad I could help Roger!!


Rome...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Malta St Johns Co Cathedral.






MickeyMed extra1 1312 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 852 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Blue Grotto.





image by MickeyMedBlog, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 865 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Dug720

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> MickeyMed extra1 1218 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



What on earth is that? It looks only slightly less gross than the gum wall in Seattle.


----------



## Evad

Looks good Andrew!!

Barcelona from our hotel...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Dug720 said:


> What on earth is that? It looks only slightly less gross than the gum wall in Seattle.



This is the House of the Virgin Mary her last place where she lived, ( or do legend said, in this area). People believe in it and there is springs there where water comes out and it's considered to be holy water,

People who are desperate for good health for loved ones with serious medical conditions write and tie messages for their loved ones there.

It's a wall of different messages of hope snd love and best wishes and prayers.




MickeyMed extra1 1215 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed extra1 1214 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed extra1 1213 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed extra1 1212 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Dug720

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Olympic Torch Vancouver


----------



## Evad

Nice one Roger!!!!


----------



## KevieKev05

Lights off!
Disney Fantasy


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Thanks Dave

Anan Creek 
North of Ketchikan Alaska

I am stuck and I can not get out.


----------



## Evad




----------



## abitagirl916

KevieKev05 said:


> Lights off!
> Disney Fantasy



What happened to the lights?


----------



## KevieKev05

abitagirl916 said:


> What happened to the lights?



I'm guessing they turned them off for the dance party that was occurring. I had never seen that before!


----------



## Robin"D"

Here are a couple from the inaugural Hawaiian Cruise:














Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Park Guell, Barcelona.





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## quarkwright

Robin"D";52167234 said:
			
		

> Here are a couple from the inaugural Hawaiian Cruise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> Robin & Angel "D"



I'm probably crazy (my family thinks I am!) but the sun looks like a hidden mickey, and I like it!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Malta.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 1056 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Robin"D"

Here's a throw back....[well it is now.....]





Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 1048 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## cheesehead3

DN6T7578 by hutchinscc, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 1034 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed Final 2014 1002 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Pirate night. Stich, Chip and Dale.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Marypoppins14

My first attempt to post a photo. I don't have the fancy equipment of the pros on this thread. Just a love for DCL. I hope that this works.





Nope didn't work. Any guidance as to how to post from Flickr? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 1050 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed Final 2014 1049 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Mickey ready to zip line.


----------



## Marypoppins14




----------



## gumbypee

jenseib said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/15105697912/




Donald losing hat is hysterical for some reason! Thanks!!


----------



## gumbypee

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/14884169130/ MickeyMed Final 2014 1050 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr  https://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/14884218188/ MickeyMed Final 2014 1049 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr  Mickey ready to zip line.




Mickey zip lines?!?! Wow!


----------



## gumbypee

Marypoppins14 said:


> My first attempt to post a photo. I don't have the fancy equipment of the pros on this thread. Just a love for DCL. I hope that this works.  Nope didn't work. Any guidance as to how to post from Flickr? Thanks in advance!



Don't know about flickr. I use photobucket in my iPhone. I click on picture, then the "i", then copy link for img.  Then come to dis app and paste.


----------



## dclcruzer

FINALLY caught up on this thread! Counting down the days until our Fantasy cruise this NYE (#5 for us!). Pictures will be from our most recent cruise, Fantasy NYE 2012-2013! 

The Fantasy docked in San Juan!


----------



## Marypoppins14

[/url] P1020031 by Dee1589[/IMG]







Nope. Clearly I am vey technologically challenged...


----------



## Chernabog1940

_Wonder _at Castaway Cay from the deck of the _Dream_.


----------



## tnx97




----------



## psimon

Chernabog1940 said:


> _Wonder _at Castaway Cay from the deck of the _Dream_.



Nice photo.... I have to ask, With the Wonder in port, what did the Dream do there?

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## Chernabog1940

This was on last year's DVC Member cruise. Instead of going to Nassau, we had a double dip at CC. This was taken on the "at sea" day between the two 'dips'. This was the _Wonder's _first trip out of Galveston after returning from Alaska through the Panama Canal.  The captain wanted to 'welcome' the _Wonder _back to the East coast. 

It was after leaving here that I walked to the other side of the ship and took the picture of the previously posted water spout.


----------



## Robin"D"

Another view of Mickey on the Zip Line during Pirates Night!   





Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

France





MickeyMed extra1 198 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib

Marypoppins14 said:


> [/url] P1020031 by Dee1589[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Clearly I am vey technologically challenged...



For flickr you have to use the BBCode and adjust the dimensions of the size you want to post.


----------



## dclcruzer

Feeling like this  this morning...This board is the only thing that keeps me going! 109 days, 109 days, 109 day...I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Robin"D"

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Food at Concierge meet.




MickeyMed Final 2014 2053 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed Final 2014 2051 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed Final 2014 2049 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





MickeyMed Final 2014 2050 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed Final 2014 2049 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## dclcruzer




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## tstobb

dclcruzer said:


>



Ralston rocks!  Had him as a bar server on the Dream 3 years ago & he was the best


----------



## dclcruzer

tstobb said:


> Ralston rocks!  Had him as a bar server on the Dream 3 years ago & he was the best





 We found out that he will be back for our NYE cruise this year too! Can't wait!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 2056 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## mkmommy




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Magic atrium lights.






MickeyMed Final 2014 2046 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 2030 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## mkmommy

Tracy Arm


----------



## dclcruzer




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 2482 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Magic atrium, the entrance / embarkation and disembarkation doors and a staircase removed.





MickeyMed Final 2014 2481 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Walls around Pisa...


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Mendenhall Glacier Juneau


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Robin"D"

Cartagena, Colombia





Be there soon with the Wonder!!

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## Evad




----------



## mkmommy

I can't wait until you go to Alaska your picture will be amazing.



Evad said:


>


----------



## mkmommy




----------



## Chernabog1940

Entering San Francisco


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib

Chernabog1940 said:


>



AHHH!  My favorite deck!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Axe




----------



## tebi73




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Blog 2014 1276 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

A different view of one of the life boats from that seen on Deck 4.


----------



## Evad

mkmommy said:


> I can't wait until you go to Alaska your picture will be amazing.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Axe




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad

The Colosseum in Rome....


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Wonder arriving in Vancouver


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Blog 2014 2016 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed Blog 2014 2015 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## MrsZ

route 66 on the Wonder


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Evad

Found this in Sorrento Italy...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 1311 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Blog 2014 2505 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 2503 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## tstobb

New pavilion under construction just past the post office on Castaway Cay:


----------



## RAD

[/url]IMG_0580 by radiphone, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 2442 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 1962 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## FergusBC

Early morning on Deck 4



​


----------



## tstobb




----------



## quarkwright




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Make your own.





MickeyMed Blog 2014 1552 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## tstobb




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## tstobb

Balcony for stateroom 11004 - Concierge on the bump-out.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## mkmommy

[/URL


----------



## SrisonS

Easy Like Sunrise Morning by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## capttigger

Castaway Cay on a fine Morning.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Hidden Mickey?





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Tinkermom3

Getting ready to leave St Thomas.  Perfect ending to a perfect day!


----------



## beatlesblonde

Disney Dream at Castaway Cay as seen from the observation tower


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## psac

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Hidden Mickey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



If so, hope he's wearing scuba!


----------



## tstobb




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

psac said:


> If so, hope he's wearing scuba!



Yes I think he is.





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## tstobb




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Malta




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Malta


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Evad




----------



## capttigger




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## tstobb




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 2437 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 1964 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## tstobb




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 2023 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## dclcruzer

Booked our excursions today! Dreaming of the sail away party now! It's so close I can taste it!


----------



## algae




----------



## FergusBC

​


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ATHENS



MickeyMed extra1 1137 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## BigJon

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> MickeyMed Final 2014 2023 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Never knew this picture had been "photo shopped" until a recent ship tour.....(something is missing from Walt's hand?)


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

BigJon said:


> Never knew this picture had been "photo shopped" until a recent ship tour.....(something is missing from Walt's hand?)



Yes the lack of a ciggi not a good impression to children.


----------



## tstobb




----------



## capttigger

Serenity Bay


----------



## cmash95

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes the lack of a ciggi not a good impression to children.



he was a terrible chain smoker and it killed him. there was a big discussion about including ash trays in one man's dream. considering that it was part of the culture at the time, I don't think it should bewhitewashed, Personally I think it,s a teaching moment for parents to tell their kids what happens when you smoke


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ATHENS




MickeyMed extra1 1127 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed extra1 1126 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed extra1 1125 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed extra1 1124 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940

Vancouver


----------



## tstobb

Too bad there wasn't anyone from the spa there :-(


----------



## capttigger

POOLS


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Sailing toward Tracy Arm


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 1109 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 1073 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## MousseauMob

tstobb said:


>


Danny! That is Danny in concierge right? What ship is he on now? Loved him!


----------



## tstobb

MousseauMob said:


> Danny! That is Danny in concierge right? What ship is he on now? Loved him!



Danny, Ashley & Andy were the concierge hosts on our early September B2B on the Dream   Loved our "boys"!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 1104 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## MousseauMob

tstobb said:


> Danny, Ashley & Andy were the concierge hosts on our early September B2B on the Dream   Loved our "boys"!


Thanks! Danny was on The Magic April 2013. He said he wasn't sure yet where he was going after his time off! I was wondering where he had gone!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Siwash Rock Stanley Park Vancouver


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 1044 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 1088 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 1559 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





MickeyMed Final 2014 1558 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed Final 2014 1555 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed Final 2014 1554 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## TheLorax

The Wonder 9-28-14


----------



## TheLorax




----------



## TheLorax

DW made all the costumes


----------



## dclcruzer

Such an awesome experience to sail on the Fantasy in 2012 for their inaugural season and inaugural NYE sailing! Can't wait to return this NYE!


----------



## Evad




----------



## tstobb




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 930 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed Final 2014 929 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed Final 2014 927 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## tstobb

Yep, a picture of me taking a picture on the Dream . . .


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 1947 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 918 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Jamian

Sunkissed by -Jamian-, on Flickr


----------



## tink too

Jamian - "Sunkissed" is stunning!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 1314 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 749 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Jamian said:


> Sunkissed by -Jamian-, on Flickr



Great shot!!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 741 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 736 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 422 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Wonder at Christmastime


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 418 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 414 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 941 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wavebands


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 940 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad

Off to WDW tomorrow so one last pic till then.......


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 836 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Blog 2014 795 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed Blog 2014 791 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Mykonos


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Kenny1113

Chernabog1940 said:


>



Great picture? What settings did you use?


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 800 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940

My camera was set on the programmed selection with no flash. If you want to set your own, the readings were as follows: F - 3.5 at 1/30 second with an ISO of 500.


----------



## Kenny1113

Chernabog1940 said:


> My camera was set on the programmed selection with no flash. If you want to set your own, the readings were as follows: F - 3.5 at 1/30 second with an ISO of 500.



Thank you!!! 
On our last trip I just couldn't get it right! I will try this next time.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 829 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Cheryl726

jenseib said:


>



Which ship is this on?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Disney Wonder deck 2 passageway


----------



## jenseib

Cheryl726 said:


> Which ship is this on?



The Magic


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 823 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## rhinodadz

Pirate night fireworks on the Magic March 2014



untitled (182 of 309).jpg by Rhinodad, on Flickr


----------



## tstobb




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Puerto Vallarta


----------



## king kamehameha

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> MickeyMed Final 2014 741 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



What exactly is the guy in the blue shorts doing?


----------



## jenseib

king kamehameha said:


> What exactly is the guy in the blue shorts doing?


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

king kamehameha said:


> What exactly is the guy in the blue shorts doing?



I thInk he is feeling Cheeky,


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 816 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## tstobb

Good!  I didn't want to leave anyway


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib

tstobb said:


> Good!  I didn't want to leave anyway



I always think the same thing!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Jamian

Stormy by -Jamian-, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## tstobb




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## tstobb




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 785 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 845 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## tstobb




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cabo San Lucas


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 1414 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 770 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jlynch924

jenseib said:


>



I love all the curves, as opposed to angles, you see on a Disney Cruise! Beautiful!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 191 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## tstobb




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## cyctorres

jenseib said:


>



*what is that photo?*


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cinque Terre Italy.





MickeyMed extra1 342 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Matrix21

cyctorres said:


> *what is that photo?*



Proof that, even on a boat, people can't park straight


----------



## jenseib

cyctorres said:


> *what is that photo?*



When going down the main elevator on the Magic you can see the wheel chair parking area. I think those are for ship use and thats where they store them.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Malta.






image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Back from a great trip to WDW!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wonder in Cabo


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

. Happy Halloween for 10/31.

DCL Photo​. 




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

DCL Photo


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 275 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 235 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


>



That is a fantastic photo,


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 241 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## tvguy

PrincessShmoo said:


>



We were on the Magic on a NYE cruise, and the line to disembark at the end of the cruise was 45 minutes long.   We spent about half of that time within view of 2 burly men with sledge hammers disassembling the Ginger Bread house.  I guess they start fresh every year.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

tvguy said:


> We were on the Magic on a NYE cruise, and the line to disembark at the end of the cruise was 45 minutes long.   We spent about half of that time within view of 2 burly men with sledge hammers disassembling the Ginger Bread house.  I guess they start fresh every year.



What, no pictures?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 238 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## quarkwright




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 236 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Parrot Cay decked out for Christmas


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 222 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Look who we ran into


----------



## SrisonS

Let&#x27;s Go Cruisin&#x27; by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 230 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Having Fun While Sailing Away by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 208 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## LeslieG

DisneyFantasy, I always enjoy your photos.   It would be great if you could  note where they were taken.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

LeslieG said:


> DisneyFantasy, I always enjoy your photos.   It would be great if you could  note where they were taken.



Thank you, the above one was Monte Carlo, The grand casino you may have seen it in films inc James Bond films,  the previous ones recently have been in France around Eze and taint Paul De France and Antibes all from this years Med cruise in Villefranche, if you go to the Med link below in my signature there are more under the places which are named.


----------



## Evad

Key West...


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Divslp

SrisonS said:


> Having Fun While Sailing Away by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



Were you on the 10/25 Fantasy? The CM on the left seemed to have many jobs! lol.  He was there at the sailing away stage, then he was Aladdin.. he also had stage acts as Prince Naveen, a second Prince that I'm forgetting, and he would also be helping out at photo ops. He seemed to be everywhere.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Monte Carlo





MickeyMed extra1 201 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## tstobb




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Monte Carlo.




MickeyMed extra1 207 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Wave phones.





MickeyMed Final 2014 2513 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## tstobb




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 2511 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## 98slowbra

Sunset in the Bahamas outside our cabin on the 11th deck.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

98slowbra said:


> Sunset in the Bahamas outside our cabin on the 11th deck.





Wow,

Fantastic photos!


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## tstobb




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 200 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## SrisonS

Divslp said:


> Were you on the 10/25 Fantasy? The CM on the left seemed to have many jobs! lol.  He was there at the sailing away stage, then he was Aladdin.. he also had stage acts as Prince Naveen, a second Prince that I'm forgetting, and he would also be helping out at photo ops. He seemed to be everywhere.




Yep.  That was the sailing I was on.  It was fun trying to find certain cast members in recurring roles.  The guy who played the dad in during the 1st night's show was someone we would point out.  As was another CM from this party.  The people in front of us said their nephew would be performing. So each time we would see him, we would say "there's the nephew!!!".





A Quiet Night At The Falls by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Evad

The Dream...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 1339 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Happy Haunts: The Pumpkin Tree by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940

Vancouver


----------



## jenseib




----------



## shadowryter

I miss not being part of this thread. It's been a bad year. Mom was diagnosed with Congestive Heart Failure and my dad passed away this April. I'll be sailing again shortly but in the meantime your photos have put a smile my face. A reminder of what's to come enabling me to leave some of the bad stuff behind. Keep it up everyone. I look forward to coming back soon!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

shadowryter said:


> I miss not being part of this thread. It's been a bad year. Mom was diagnosed with Congestive Heart Failure and my dad passed away this April. I'll be sailing again shortly but in the meantime your photos have put a smile my face. A reminder of what's to come enabling me to leave some of the bad stuff behind. Keep it up everyone. I look forward to coming back soon!



My condolences and I hope life throws some good things at you now.





MickeyMed Final 2014 1338 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



MickeyMed Final 2014 1337 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed Final 2014 1336 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

France.





MickeyMed extra1 224 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 2013 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



MickeyMed Final 2014 2012 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sunset in Cabo


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 2010 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Robin"D"

Here two new Towel Animal I never gotten on DCL:
this was on the EBPC 2014:









Just thought we would share these...

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Robin"D";52633282 said:
			
		

> Here two new Towel Animal I never gotten on DCL:
> this was on the EBPC 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought we would share these...
> 
> Robin & Angel "D"



I had the croc in Alaska on the a Wonder, it was very good, not seen the man reading in bed though.


----------



## FergusBC

Falmouth port


----------



## tstobb




----------



## bringmethathorizon

just playing around trying to learn something new.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

bringmethathorizon said:


> just playing around trying to learn something new.



We have a Test Board here on the DISboards for doing just that:

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=88


----------



## jenseib




----------



## capttigger




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 2009 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Disney&#x27;s Human Element - Deck 4 Says R-E-L-A-X by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## abitagirl916

SrisonS said:


> Disney&#x27;s Human Element - Deck 4 Says R-E-L-A-X by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



Love this picture, Scott. Love to stroll on Deck 4. So relaxing.


----------



## SrisonS

abitagirl916 said:


> Love this picture, Scott. Love to stroll on Deck 4. So relaxing.



Thanks!!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 2006 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940

Happy Birthday, Mickey


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 2007 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Bonjour, Mademoiselle by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Promenade Lounge - Wonder


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 2003 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 2008 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## tstobb




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 275 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Copenhagen.

The boat with the blue seats is on a chartered DCL tour.



.



BALTIC CRUISE 239 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Dug720

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Copenhagen.
> 
> The boat with the blue seats is on a chartered DCL tour.



With the 999 happy haunts from the Haunted Mansion being those on the tour?


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Dug720 said:


> With the 999 happy haunts from the Haunted Mansion being those on the tour?



Yes, or more over the " it's a small world boat, we had just all got off it and it was going back for the next group.





BALTIC CRUISE 242 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Dug720

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes, or more over the " it's a small world boat, we had just all got off it and it was going back for the next group.



Ah gotcha!


----------



## tstobb




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Robin"D"

This was on the EBPC this year, September 2014

One of the funniest things we have done on a Disney Cruise, and it wasn't planned until the Storm interrupted our cruise:




















The Crew did an amazing job.....

Thank you all................

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Copenhagen 




BALTIC CRUISE 271 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## SrisonS

Mexican Sunrise by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## abitagirl916

SrisonS said:


> Mexican Sunrise by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



Nice shot!


----------



## jenseib

SrisonS said:


> Mexican Sunrise by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



AWESOME Shot!!!!!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## SrisonS

abitagirl916 said:


> Nice shot!





jenseib said:


> AWESOME Shot!!!!!!



Thanks!!!!





Take It All In by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## bfamilyx4

jenseib said:


>



do they have hair braiding on all the ships? and which deck? We will be on the magic in feb.


----------



## Evad




----------



## BigJon

Port in Falmouth, last week on the Disney Magic.....


----------



## dclcruzer

29 days until we're back on board!


----------



## tstobb




----------



## tstobb




----------



## jenseib

bfamilyx4 said:


> do they have hair braiding on all the ships? and which deck? We will be on the magic in feb.



This was on the Magic and it was near the pool.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## cheesehead3




----------



## cheesehead3

[/IMG]


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## SrisonS

Cozumel, Mexico



Cozumel Coastline by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Walt Disney Theatre - Wonder


----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## apple9117

I'm seriously loving all these pictures!


----------



## EReyeSee

love these pics


----------



## jenseib




----------



## noahdove

Love the pictures!!


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## SrisonS

The Matador by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## dclcruzer

Not sure why, but I love this picture! I think it's the memory of seeing everyone's excitement during the sail away party!


----------



## Evad




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## serrem




----------



## serrem




----------



## SrisonS

The Extent Of It by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

SrisonS said:


> The Extent Of It by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



LOVE this


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad

Port of Miami...


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## SrisonS

Disney&#x27;s Human Element - A Fine Evening With The Fine Whines by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## wxman0

SrisonS said:


> The Extent Of It by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



It always amazes me when I see pictures like this that there is absolutely no one in the frame.  I always thought for as many people that are on the ship there would be someone walking around all hours of the day. I really hope when we go I can have a little time to myself on the top deck like this.


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## gumbypee

wxman0 said:


> It always amazes me when I see pictures like this that there is absolutely no one in the frame.  I always thought for as many people that are on the ship there would be someone walking around all hours of the day. I really hope when we go I can have a little time to myself on the top deck like this.



Late late night or early early morning


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Internet Café on the Wonder:


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## SrisonS

wxman0 said:


> It always amazes me when I see pictures like this that there is absolutely no one in the frame.  I always thought for as many people that are on the ship there would be someone walking around all hours of the day. I really hope when we go I can have a little time to myself on the top deck like this.



You'd also be amazed on how empty it is inside when it's late at night.  Even the lobby atrium, that's basically the epicenter of the ship, gets really really empty.


----------



## SrisonS

Minnie and The Tree by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sunrise off Ensenada


----------



## jenseib

Nassau


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Parrot Cay


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 190 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





MickeyMed Final 2014 795 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





MickeyMed Final 2014 422 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





MickeyMed Final 2014 1558 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





MickeyMed Final 2014 919 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Merry Christmas!


----------



## tvguy

PrincessShmoo said:


>



Ah, I have fond memories of waiting for half an hour in line waiting to get off the ship the last morning,  next to the Gingerbread house on the Magic after our NYE cruise, watching two burly men with hammers smash it to pieces.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## SrisonS

The Fantasy & The Jewel by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sunset on the Wonder


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

A windy day in Nassau


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib

Here comes Carnival


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 869 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 905 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed extra1 904 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed extra1 903 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed extra1 902 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




MickeyMed extra1 900 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Volcanic Island off Sicily Italy in the Med.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 846 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## cheesehead3

I took the same photo last year in Rome while I was on a business trip
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]DN6T5208 by hutchinscc, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## abitagirl916

Chernabog1940 said:


>



Love your picture of Minnie!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## cheesehead3

DN6T7093 by hutchinscc, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed extra1 808 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

A Quiet Night At The Falls by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## SrisonS

Grand Cayman



A Grand View from Grand Cayman by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Rome





MickeyMed extra1 875 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## tweis

Evad said:


>



Gorgeous!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Rome.





MickeyMed extra1 879 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## 98slowbra

More pics I found that I took


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad

tweis said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Saamh

jenseib said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/15521367640/ https://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/15520326599/



Haha! I've been looking for a place that has a large selection of booty shorts!


----------



## jenseib

Saamh said:


> Haha! I've been looking for a place that has a large selection of booty shorts!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## TheBigE

A couple of photos I took on our last Caribbean Cruise on the Fantasy.











​


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## TheBigE

​


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wavebands


----------



## jenseib




----------



## kel585

This is a throwback, to when the Dream was still docked in Bremerhaven before we sailed to Castaway Cay.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## Evad

kel585 said:


> This is a throwback, to when the Dream was still docked in Bremerhaven before we sailed to Castaway Cay.



Neat shot, love the snowman!!


----------



## jtkboston

Evad said:


> https://flic.kr/p/nnSNse


  What are you doing off the ship to take this picture?


----------



## Evad

jtkboston said:


> What are you doing off the ship to take this picture?



Standing on the Wonder looking at the Dream. We were both in Nassau at the same time.


----------



## SrisonS

Satellite Falls Rainbow Ring by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## mmouse37

SrisonS said:


> Satellite Falls Rainbow Ring by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



Love all your pics!!!

MJ


----------



## taymarie98

trying to get my ten posts so I can PM


----------



## SrisonS

mmouse37 said:


> Love all your pics!!!  MJ



Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## kel585

Evad said:


> Neat shot, love the snowman!!



Why thank you! We had fun building it


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## TheBigE

Continuing with the Castaway Cay theme....


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad




----------



## angelinaxox

From an awesome trip on the Magic in the Mediterranean this past summer.


----------



## Suecot2000

DCLs new ship?


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL DOVER 331 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Suecot2000

*Women and childern first*


----------



## Cobrastrike




----------



## Cobrastrike




----------



## fjjc

Of all the activities on the Disney Magic, this is what my son Julian (here in is formal night Kilt) enjoyed most...


----------



## insureman

Walt Disney Suite, Disney Dream


----------



## Suecot2000

* Not a good day in Nassau *


----------



## Soontobegoodsell

These are amazing!


----------



## Suecot2000

*Wow, look at those flames!*
* *


----------



## Dug720

Suecot2000 said:


> *View attachment 1232 Not a good day in Nassau *



WOW! When was that??


----------



## Dug720

Cobrastrike said:


> View attachment 1049



Nice! What ship and cabin?


----------



## Suecot2000

The fire was Feburary of 2011. I was aboard the Dream.


----------



## Dug720

Suecot2000 said:


> The fire was Feburary of 2011. I was aboard the Dream.



Oh, ok. I wasn't sure if it was a current thing or not. Awesome picture though!!


----------



## Cobrastrike

Dug720 said:


> Nice! What ship and cabin?



That's taken from the verandah of 7520 on the Fantasy. It's a Cat 7A obstructed view cabin.
For those wondering what is meant by obstructed view, the white metal piece right at the front of the verandah blocks a tiny bit of your view outside so this is cheaper than a normal verandah cabin.


----------



## Dug720

Cobrastrike said:


> That's taken from the verandah of 7520 on the Fantasy. It's a Cat 7A obstructed view cabin.
> For those wondering what is meant by obstructed view, the white metal piece right at the front of the verandah blocks a tiny bit of your view outside so this is cheaper than a normal verandah cabin.
> View attachment 1239



Cool, thanks!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Suecot2000

*I know where the pot of gold is*
* *


----------



## doombuqqy

Suecot2000 said:


> *View attachment 1232 Not a good day in Nassau *


We were on that cruise also. That was pretty impressive. We were not gonna get off the ship so we just watched, feel bad for everyone who had their excursions delayed.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Suecot2000

doombuqqy said:


> We were on that cruise also. That was pretty impressive. We were not gonna get off the ship so we just watched, feel bad for everyone who had their excursions delayed.


We, also, hod no plans in Nassau, just to enjoy our first time aboard the Dream. I was lucky enough to have a veranda room on deck 7 close to the Bridge. It was just as interesting watching crew on the bridge watch the fire as the fire itself. It was amazing to see fast the fire intensified.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL DOVER 325 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## linetbo

Villefranche, Disney Magic Mediterranean cruise.k


----------



## Evad

Leaving Key West...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL DOVER311 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

St Petersburg.




Baltic cruise 3 220 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




Baltic cruise 3 176 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Dug720

Evad said:


> Leaving Key West...



Their sunsets really are gorgeous!!


----------



## Thnlk




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 119 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MickeyMed Final 2014 074 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Was tiding up just found these.





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## mmouse37

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Was tiding up just found these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



I was on that cruise!!!

MJ


----------



## insureman

Walt Disney Suite,  Disney Dream


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DCL DOVER  225 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

A Fantastical Morning in Jamaica by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

St Petersburg The Peterhoff.

( This ones not my photo it's from the Russian TA but wonderful- mine have people in the way)


----------



## tweis

Beautiful day at Castaway....forgive me if I have posted this before but it is one of my favorite pics. ;-)


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Suecot2000

Wonder in Vancover


----------



## mhconley

At the dock in Cozumel, October 16, 2013 

Martin


----------



## noahdove

I am still in awe with some of these pictures... I didn't get up early or stay late to get pictures
of the empty decks.. However, I am going to be sure to get up and stay late...


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Suecot2000

Pre Pelican Plunge


----------



## FigmentIsTheBest

Wish I were here today... have to wait for January.   Taken 2012


----------



## Suecot2000

Artist at work


----------



## PrincessShmoo

On the Wonder


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad

Disney Wonder.....


----------



## noahdove

That picture is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Suecot2000




----------



## DCL9813

Disney Fantasy in San Juan on 2/11/2015


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Animator's Palate - Wonder


----------



## jenseib




----------



## FigmentIsTheBest

Wonder October 2014


----------



## SrisonS

Enchanted Garden: Cupid Mickey by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Very nice Scott!!!!


----------



## Evad

Disney Wonder...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Vincent Thomas Bridge, San Pedro from the Wonder


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Very nice, Dave.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Waiting to debark the Wonder


----------



## jenseib




----------



## FigmentIsTheBest

Nov 2012 Fantasy .. San Juan


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Restocking:


----------



## Evad

Thanks shmoo!!

More Wavebands on the Wonder...


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wonder in San Pedro


----------



## Baileykiko

DS had tears in his eyes last dinner service...he was going to miss our servers from MDR-he enjoyed them so much!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## FigmentIsTheBest

Fantasy   Nov 2012


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

What flavor today?


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad

Castaway Cay...


----------



## Weedy

Magic pulling out 3/8/2015


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Home Sweet Home (well, for a while)....


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Our escort out of port


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940

Ketchikan, Alaska


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Heading for muster drill - Wonder


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Let's get ready.....


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940

Stockholm


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Quiet Cove - Wonder


----------



## Evad

The Wonder...
This ones for you Scott.. *SrisonS *


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Evad

Key West...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

How are you getting your pictures to post?  I haven't been able to post for about 2 days.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib

PrincessShmoo said:


> How are you getting your pictures to post?  I haven't been able to post for about 2 days.


 
I use flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

jenseib said:


> I use flickr


Yeah, well, the issue was that on our new board, we can post directly (without using a host service).  And it stopped working earlier this week.  But, it's working now.

DCL workers waving good-by for our Hawaii cruise.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Evad

*Key West



*


----------



## Evad




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wonder departing San Pedro for Hawaii


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Cobrastrike

Pepe's cabin (from the Muppetts)


----------



## Evad




----------



## Cobrastrike

The bottoms of some of the hot tubs are clear so you can look straight down at the ocean! Underwater shot using an Olympus TG-2 iHS waterproof camera inside the hot tub.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cast Member pool deck - Wonder


----------



## Chernabog1940

Stairway to Nowhere


----------



## Evad

Key West....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wavebands


----------



## Cobrastrike




----------



## Momma2Jax

I could go for a hot plate of these about now!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## ShellB8585

​


----------



## sillecruisers

Evad said:


>



Where was this taken? Do they have this area on the Dream? I am from Albuquerque and I know my kiddos would love to get a shot pointing at it on the floor


----------



## ALK$Disney




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## PrincessShmoo

sillecruisers said:


> Where was this taken? Do they have this area on the Dream? I am from Albuquerque and I know my kiddos would love to get a shot pointing at it on the floor


That's Route 66 on the Wonder.


----------



## Momma2Jax

Mickey saves the day!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## 5xdisneyfans

Tried to post a picture but it said the file was too big. I am so not computer savvy so I guess I will just enjoy all of your fabulous photos.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

5xdisneyfans said:


> Tried to post a picture but it said the file was too big. I am so not computer savvy so I guess I will just enjoy all of your fabulous photos.


(1) try to resize on your device,
(2) use a photo hosting site like photo bucket.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## JTBE

SpectroMagic*o* said:


> Love this picture!! This attraction is the single reason my husband booked this cruise for us lol! But the pic brings up a question:
> Can you ride this at night??


It's very fast at night compared to the day. My kids found it to be more exciting to ride at night!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wavebands


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## OKW Lover

DSC_0020 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Shmoo how much did you have to drink in Wavebands....


Key West...


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Evad said:


> Shmoo how much did you have to drink in Wavebands....


Not that much  - there was a lot of fog effects that night and my little point and shoot isn't really up to super detailed photos in dim light.


----------



## Evad

PrincessShmoo said:


> Not that much  - there was a lot of fog effects that night and my little point and shoot isn't really up to super detailed photos in dim light.



I was just bugging you!! I always enjoy your pics, keep them coming!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Evad said:


> I was just bugging you!! I always enjoy your pics, keep them coming!!


Oh, I got it!


----------



## OKW Lover

DSC_0126_HDR - Version 2 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## 5xdisneyfans




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## missyp

PrincessShmoo said:


> View attachment 85313
> 
> View attachment 85314


I always want to buy one of these, but can't justify $189


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## mmouse37

Some pics of the Fantasy when she was in NYC for her Christening.


----------



## Cartcanuck

I have my own thread going, but it was suggested to post a couple in this thread.  The Disney Magic, February 2015

At Grand Cayman with a tender and pirate ship just for fun




Castaway Cay with the snorkeling area in the foreground




At Cozumel, Boatswain Goofy working hard to touch up the paint on the stern.




At Grand Cayman, Sorcerer Mickey and all the detail in the bow paint job.




At Grand Cayman, she's simply a work of art.  Give me a classic design like this over a boring white ship any day!




At Grand Cayman.  Sorcerer Mickey.




At Key West


----------



## PrincessShmoo

@Cartcanuck nice pictures.  This thread (and all it's incarnations) has been running for a long time.  Posting one or two pictures at a time is usually the norm.


----------



## Cartcanuck

Key West panorama from our stateroom




Sail away party




Pirate night


----------



## Cartcanuck

PrincessShmoo said:


> @Cartcanuck nice pictures.  This thread (and all it's incarnations) has been running for a long time.  Posting one or two pictures at a time is usually the norm.


Oops, crap.  Sorry Princess.  I was busy posting again while you sent that.   i shall behave in the future.........I promise!!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cartcanuck said:


> Oops, crap.  Sorry Princess.  I was busy posting again while you sent that.   i shall behave in the future.........I promise!!!


Sorry, wasn't trying to be "preachy".    I like your pictures.


----------



## Cartcanuck

no worries Princess, I can get carried away with pictures.  As my wife says "sometimes.....honey.....you just need to be told......"


----------



## mmouse37

Sorry, me too!!!  I got carried away when I found my Fantasy NYC album that I thought I had lost!!!

MJ


----------



## PrincessShmoo

mmouse37 said:


> Sorry, me too!!!  I got carried away when I found my Fantasy NYC album that I thought I had lost!!!
> 
> MJ


I loved it.  I wish I could have been involved in one of the ship's "first" events.  We're kinda latecomers.


----------



## rhinodadz




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

PrincessShmoo said:


> @Cartcanuck nice pictures.  This thread (and all it's incarnations) has been running for a long time.  Posting one or two pictures at a time is usually the norm.





Cartcanuck said:


> Oops, crap.  Sorry Princess.  I was busy posting again while you sent that.   i shall behave in the future.........I promise!!!





PrincessShmoo said:


> Sorry, wasn't trying to be "preachy".    I like your pictures.



Where does it say that? " one or two photos is ok" -It doesn't say it on this thread, you have to go back to thread 1 in 2005 to see the guidelines saying its suggested one a day and since then evolved.

I note you posted two together yesterday re the pillow. That's outised the original guideline in 2005. So is it one rule for others and another rule for you?

Please we just want some enjoyment here. These are well worthy of viewing on this thread.

I love the great runs of photos there, if you have a theme it adds value to see them together and get an overall feel of say New York or the Magic, there great photos. There well shot make my day and not say a out of focus ones, so very interesting.

People could put on various rules, recent photos  not a few year old ones, or only one theme, it's a nice thread without rules, go with the flow or if required what a moderator says.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cartcanuck said:


> I have my own thread going, but it was suggested to post a couple in this thread.  The Disney Magic, February 2015
> 
> At Grand Cayman with a tender and pirate ship just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Castaway Cay with the snorkeling area in the foreground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Cozumel, Boatswain Goofy working hard to touch up the paint on the stern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Grand Cayman, Sorcerer Mickey and all the detail in the bow paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Grand Cayman, she's simply a work of art.  Give me a classic design like this over a boring white ship any day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Grand Cayman.  Sorcerer Mickey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Key West


I just want to say thank you you made my day these are fantastic photos and took me there please continue do not let one negative comment put you off. There are some who just will not appreciate fantastic photos.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cartcanuck said:


> Key West panorama from our stateroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sail away party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate night


Great


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

mmouse37 said:


> Some pics of the Fantasy when she was in NYC for her Christening.
> 
> View attachment 85383
> View attachment 85384
> View attachment 85386
> View attachment 85387
> View attachment 85391


Nice to see these. I enjoy looking at these.


----------



## mmouse37

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Nice to see these. I enjoy looking at these.



We were there at 6:00 am to watch the Fantasy come up the Hudson River.  It was spectacular seeing her come into NYC.  It was awesome!!  We actually were allowed in the terminal and saw all the VIP's including Mariah Carey, the Mayor of NY and a bunch of other VIP's as they arrived for the Christening ceremony.

 

Nick Cannon with Minnie Mouse and bottle of Champagne!


----------



## OKW Lover

DSC_0082_HDR - Version 2 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## Cartcanuck

^^^^that's cool!


----------



## rhinodadz

Light fixture in Pink


----------



## Evad

Disney Wonder...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Mickey pool and slide - Wonder


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Hot tub - Goofy pool - Wonder


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## OKW Lover

DSC_0008 - Version 2 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Goofy pool - Wonder


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Cobrastrike




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Quiet Cove - Wonder


----------



## NC State

Thank you for the Wonder pictures.  I'm just 3 weeks away from our next Wonder cruise.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## OKW Lover

PCC 4 part 2 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

The Wonder...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> The Wonder...


Very nice


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Cartcanuck

DisneyFantasy, You've been on the Magic 8 times, once on the Wonder, Twice on the Fantasy, and never on the Dream.   Why is that?  I'm curious.  We really enjoyed the Magic.  It felt like the right "size" boat and had all we wanted.   But I'd be really curious to hear from you.  We've only cruised once, you've done it many times.

And to everyone else, keep up with the pictures.  I LOVE it!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cartcanuck said:


> DisneyFantasy, You've been on the Magic 8 times, once on the Wonder, Twice on the Fantasy, and never on the Dream.   Why is that?  I'm curious.  We really enjoyed the Magic.  It felt like the right "size" boat and had all we wanted.   But I'd be really curious to hear from you.  We've only cruised once, you've done it many times.
> 
> And to everyone else, keep up with the pictures.  I LOVE it!!



Hello

Simple answer I do not like short cruises and I do not like Nassau, we didn't go on the Wonder until the Wonder left the 3/4 night runs and went to Alaska, So I will not go on the Dream unless it does a longer cruise.
The Magic imho has always had the more interesting itineraries  like Panama crossings in 2005/2008 and the first Med cruise in 2007, and now is the ship that's local to me, calling in the UK in 2015 and 2016. I prefer the number of people on the smaller ships but the luxury of the bigger ones. 

Beware that cruising can become additive and may hurt your credit card!!


----------



## OKW Lover

PCC 4 part 2 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## ShakeyShakey

Chip n' Dale, Dale is my favourite...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sports deck game tables - Wonder


----------



## ShakeyShakey




----------



## ShakeyShakey

Disney Wonder @ Nassau - too windy for Castaway Cay


----------



## ShakeyShakey




----------



## ShakeyShakey




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Evad

Thank you guys!!


The Wonder


----------



## Cartcanuck

This thread makes me realize that I didn't look closely enough at all the little details on the boat.   

Next time I will


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## angelinaxox

The Dream at Castaway Cay on Easter, April 5, 2015.


----------



## angelinaxox

Easter chocolate display


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## OKW Lover

DSC_0059 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Cartcanuck

Princess Schmoo, that's a great thing to post!!!  I had so many questions before my cruise, and laundry was one of them.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cartcanuck said:


> Princess Schmoo, that's a great thing to post!!!  I had so many questions before my cruise, and laundry was one of them.


That's the laundry room on deck 2 on the Wonder.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## OKW Lover

PCC 4 part 2 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## SNicksed




----------



## Evad

Castaway Cay...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Fantasy at Castaway Cay


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Chernabog1940 said:


>



Great picture! I love it.

Here's the ship's course 2 days into our Hawaii cruise:


----------



## mmouse37




----------



## mmouse37

MJ


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## OKW Lover

PCC 4 part 2 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## mmouse37

Minnie in her Alaska outfit is one of my favorite character costumes of all time.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Oops....


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Splash zone - Wonder


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Cartcanuck

"Freebird" at Castaway Cay


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Drink station - Wonder


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## NC State

We have #23 in 11 days.....I can't wait for our day at Castaway Cay.


----------



## Chernabog1940

Entering San Francisco, 5:30 am.  Alcatraz in the background.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Now, these were taken the day after our Disney Wonder cruise but in the theme of the ones above.


----------



## bcwife76

I wish there was a 'love' button because I can't love these photos enough!!! DF, the Alaska one you posted a few up....I could stare at that allllll day!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Pre-dinner music, atrium, Wonder


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

bcwife76 said:


> I wish there was a 'love' button because I can't love these photos enough!!! DF, the Alaska one you posted a few up....I could stare at that allllll day!


Thank you.....This one is for you.


----------



## kbovenizer

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> View attachment 87455



Where is this cheese display?  Very curious...  love special cheeses!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

kbovenizer said:


> Where is this cheese display?  Very curious...  love special cheeses!



That is in Remy. Disney Fantasy.


----------



## kbovenizer

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> That is in Remy. Disney Fantasy.



Thanks for responding!  That looks so good I'm tempted to try to book Remy!


----------



## bcwife76

Thanks DF, I might need to make one of those my screen saver ;-) It's just.....serene and gorgeous. Alaska is on my list and I'm hoping it will be a reality for 2016 on DCL  If not 2016 then 2017 for sure!


----------



## Evad




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Who we ran into on the way to dinner (sorry, not a great picture, took it too quick).


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Evad

Eze France, Mediterranean cruise 2013


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Evad said:


> Eze France, Mediterranean cruise 2013



Love it.  We were in Eze on our Med cruise and I thought it was beautiful.


----------



## Evad

Thanks Shmoo!! I really enjoyed it but man did it rain hard the time we were there. Need to go back I guess......


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Evad said:


> Need to go back I guess......


That's my plan, also.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Chernabog1940

Entering Ketchikan


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Dover port. You have to click to view. 

View attachment 89115 View attachment 89116 View attachment 89117 View attachment 89118 View attachment 89119 View attachment 89120 View attachment 89121


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Formal night - Wonder


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Sandbar off of Castaway Cay


----------



## My2Qtz0205

What vacation looks like


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## My2Qtz0205

Nurse shark I saw while snorkeling at a reef off of Castaway Cay


----------



## My2Qtz0205

Nassau


----------



## Evad

Eze France...


----------



## tinkmom2

My Tinkerbell at  sunset two weeks ago on the Wonder, Pirate Night.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

tinkmom2 said:


> My Tinkerbell at  sunset two weeks ago on the Wonder, Pirate Night.



That is soooo cool!


----------



## Dug720

Gorgeous pics everyone! Thank you for putting where they were taken!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Evening entertainment in the Promenade Lounge - Wonder to Hawaii


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## tinkmom2

Rocking out at the Pirate Deck Party Disney Wonder 3/30


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## drclaws

Dug720 said:


> Gorgeous pics everyone! Thank you for putting where they were taken!



Agree.  I wish everyone would do the same.


----------



## vertigo235

Gearng up for our cruise on the Fantasy in a few weeks, but here are some from our previous cruises.  All on the Wonder.

From the Cadillac Lounge on the Wonder. The bartender is Ferdy (sp).



Beer Tasting by vertigo235, on Flickr




Beer - Best To Worst by vertigo235, on Flickr




IMG_7773 by vertigo235, on Flickr


----------



## vertigo235

Cloudy Day at Castaway by vertigo235, on Flickr

Sunset from the Wonder leaving Key West.




Key West Sunset by vertigo235, on Flickr

The Wonder at Port in Key West



Secure by vertigo235, on Flickr

An older one of the Wonder in castaway.



Castaway Cay by vertigo235, on Flickr

Photo of the Lighthouse at the entrance of Nassau, from the Wonder.  That's the Dream on the top right.



Nassau by vertigo235, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

vertigo235 said:


> Gearng up for out cruise in a few weeks, but here are some from our previous cruises.
> 
> From the Cadillac Lounge on the Wonder. The bartender is Ferdy (sp).
> 
> 
> 
> Beer Tasting by vertigo235, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beer - Best To Worst by vertigo235, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7773 by vertigo235, on Flickr



Fantastic photos.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

vertigo235 said:


> Castaway pano
> 
> 
> 
> Cloudy Day at Castaway by vertigo235, on Flickr
> 
> Sunset from the Wonder leaving Key West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key West Sunset by vertigo235, on Flickr
> 
> The Wonder at Port in Key West
> 
> 
> 
> Secure by vertigo235, on Flickr
> 
> An older one of the Wonder in castaway.
> 
> 
> 
> Castaway Cay by vertigo235, on Flickr
> 
> Photo of the Lighthouse at the entrance of Nassau, from the Wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> Nassau by vertigo235, on Flickr



Wonderful again!


----------



## vertigo235

Thanks Disney Fantasy


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

vertigo235 said:


> Thanks Disney Fantasy



They are stunning photos, thank you for sharing them- made my day!!!


----------



## vertigo235

My Pleasure, I'm excited to take some more in a few weeks, I'll be sure to post back here again


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

vertigo235 said:


> My Pleasure, I'm excited to take some more in a few weeks, I'll be sure to post back here again



Please do.


----------



## Dug720

Thank you for those gorgeous pictures @vertigo235 ! They are really beautiful, and I appreciate you posting where they are.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Beach Blanket Buffet - Wonder


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## tinkmom2

Practice Makes Perfect: Disney Wonder 4/1/15


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Castaway Club reception - Wonder Hawaii cruise


----------



## OKW Lover

DSC_0061 - Version 2 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## SrisonS

Serenity Now... Insanity Later by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Hello....


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Ketchikan Alaska Salmon run bridge.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Ketchikan


----------



## tinkmom2

Tulum Mexico Ruins


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Good-night


----------



## OKW Lover

Leaving San Juan:



DSC_0017 - Version 2 (1) by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## RRB

My2Qtz0205 said:


> Sandbar off of Castaway CayView attachment 89169



where on the Island was this taken?

Thanks


----------



## OKW Lover

RRB said:


> where on the Island was this taken?
> 
> Thanks


Looks like the one at Serenity Bay.


----------



## Dug720

PrincessShmoo said:


> Good-night
> View attachment 89904



I had one of these critters on my Feb Fantasy cruise as well and was clueless as to what it was (a running theme... Novlet was AMAZING, but her towel critters were sometimes hard to decipher). Any idea?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dug720 said:


> I had one of these critters on my Feb Fantasy cruise as well and was clueless as to what it was (a running theme... Novlet was AMAZING, but her towel critters were sometimes hard to decipher). Any idea?


I don't know. I sorta see a fanciful dinosaur.


----------



## Dug720

PrincessShmoo said:


> I don't know. I sorta see a fanciful dinosaur.



Nice!  Novlet's critters were great...just imaginative.


----------



## My2Qtz0205

RRB said:


> where on the Island was this taken?
> 
> Thanks


This was on the Rigid Hull Snorkeling excursion.  After we snorkeled at the reef, they took us to a sand bar.  We were still quite a ways from the ship.  If you look closely at the pic of my daughter floating, the Dream is in the distance behind her.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Palo brunch. Disney Wonder.


----------



## PizzieDuster

Hot dang cheese.  Yummmmmmm


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Palo brunch. Disney Wonder.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Nothin' but ocean.....


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Palo brunch. Disney Wonder.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Dug720

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> View attachment 90210



I'm very glad they seem to have separated the prosciutto and melon now as I love prosciutto but melon of any type makes me sick. I would be so sad if the only option was them together.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Palo brunch. Disney Wonder.


----------



## tinkmom2

Official ice cream holder. Maybe not so smart in 80 degree weather!




By Marge's Barges. Hubby went for Parasailing.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Your table awaits


----------



## Evad

The Wonder...


----------



## swooshbear

22 more days until I am back on the Wonder!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Palo brunch. Disney Wonder.


----------



## PizzieDuster

I just love the mickey manicure with the soft ice cream.

Gosh, I had posted our DCL pics on photobucket - long time ago - I had my daughter's toes done so cute!  Some sicko wrote he wanted to suck on her toes!  It freaked me out.  Love the manicure though~!    Love looking at cheese and bread.


----------



## Chernabog1940

St. Petersburg, Russia


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Ketchikan Alaska


----------



## Evad

The Wonder...


----------



## tinkmom2

They were doing lifeboat drills on Castaway this day.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cozumel Mexico


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Post office Castaway Cay.


----------



## vertigo235

Lifeguard on Watch by vertigo235, on Flickr

At Castaway




Castaway Cay by vertigo235, on Flickr




Mt. Rustmore by vertigo235, on Flickr




Disney&#x27;s Castaway Cay by vertigo235, on Flickr




Disney&#x27;s Castaway Cay by vertigo235, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Disney Fantasy Castaway Cay.


----------



## GoofyNewfie




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Pelican Plunge


----------



## OKW Lover

DSC_0109 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cabana 5 Cabanas family beach Castaway Cay.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Castaway Cay beach, looking at Disney Fantasy.


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Castaway Cay, Cabanas beach looking at Disney Fantasy


----------



## tinkmom2

Cozumel Sunrise:


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Pelican Plunge Castaway Cay.


----------



## OKW Lover

PCC 4 part 2 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

An Umbrella at Castaway Cay with Disney Fantasy.


----------



## OKW Lover

San Juan



DSC_0001 - Version 2 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## tinkmom2

I love cloud watching!


----------



## Chernabog1940

Carcross, Yukon Territory


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Sunrise, 6 am Alaska from Disney Wonder verandah.


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

I've never posted pics here, but I love looking at everyone's photos, so I'll play along and post a few this morning! It's hard to pick!!


Here is my Minnie (and her siblings) waving to boats in Venice.





The Disney Magic peeking over the walls in Rhodes, Greece.





Gorgeous Mediterranean sunset. 





And lastly, The Magic. I think she is such a pretty ship and never tire of looking at her.


----------



## OKW Lover

DSC_0055 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

bibbidibobbidibecky said:


> I've never posted pics here, but I love looking at everyone's photos, so I'll play along and post a few this morning! It's hard to pick!!
> 
> 
> Here is my Minnie (and her siblings) waving to boats in Venice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Disney Magic peeking over the walls in Rhodes, Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Mediterranean sunset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, The Magic. I think she is such a pretty ship and never tire of looking at her.


 Very nice and I love Rhodes.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Ketchikan Alaska Disney Wonder.


----------



## tinkmom2

More Tulum Ruins, Mexico


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

Thanks @DISNEY FANTASY! I loved Rhodes, too. Such a treasure!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Alaska Disney Wonder Walt Suite


----------



## Chernabog1940

Tortola, BVI


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## Evad

Disney Magic...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Disney Wonder Walt Disney Suite.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Flowers Walt Disney Suite


----------



## princessmommyx3

The Wonder docked at Castaway Cay while the Dream sailed by on 10/1/13.


----------



## MelSpees

I enjoy looking at all of these pictures. I _really _appreciate it when people label their pictures.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cabana 5 sign, Cabanas, Castaway Cay.


----------



## Dug720

MelSpees said:


> I enjoy looking at all of these pictures. I _really _appreciate it when people label their pictures.



Amen! I love seeing them, but I don't like having to play "Where in the world is this?"


----------



## Chernabog1940

Black bear taken from the White Pass & Yukon Railroad as we headed back toward Skagway, Alaska


----------



## BigJon

Disney Fantasy in San Juan this past Wednesday...


----------



## tinkmom2

it started raining shortly after this picture. It was the only rain we had the whole cruise. It made for a beautiful sunset though.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Little paper Cabanas to make up yourself, when you get the instructions for booked real cabanas.


----------



## BigJon

Disney Fantasy at San Juan. Picture taken from the Castillo de San Cristobal.....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Animator's Palate - Wonder


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

PrincessShmoo said:


> Animator's Palate - Wonder
> View attachment 92276


Wow!!! what a great picture!! We love Animators!!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

COASTIEandMATE said:


> Wow!!! what a great picture!! We love Animators!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Goofydad1975

love the pics! please keep posting!! we'll be on the dream in sept


----------



## princessmommyx3

My 3 girls on the Wonder.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

St Petersburg Cruise terminal


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Trera

princessmommyx3 said:


> View attachment 91986
> 
> The Wonder docked at Castaway Cay while the Dream sailed by on 10/1/13.


very cool. Dont think I have ever seen this before.


----------



## tinkmom2

Tinkerbell got a little sunburn.


----------



## Evad

Port of Barcelona... Taken from the Magic.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Almost there


----------



## noahdove

Oh, my goodness, I haven't been looking at this thread and all I can say,
I won't not look again... I love it when they are posted and where or what
we are looking at... Thank you all


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Exiting Parrot Cay, Wonder


----------



## BigJon

Serenity Bay this past Friday. We were getting ready to leave the beach at the end of the day, and head back to the ship. Two cast members were busy setting the chairs back in position, and also retracting the umbrellas....


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

The famous CC Cabana golf cart


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

This was taken from a bench on Deck 4 that I loved to sit on and sip my drink. I sure do miss this view!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## MousseauMob

I love port hole pictures - here's one on the Wonder by Animators


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Enroute to Hawaii


----------



## MousseauMob

One more - this one is the Magic


----------



## Chernabog1940

_*Magic*_, 2011


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Skagway Akaska the Wonder as see from a plane.


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

Mykonos, Greece. The Magic is waaay back there. This was taken from the windmills.


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Do I need to say where?


----------



## MousseauMob

Castaway Cay


----------



## MousseauMob

Castaway Cay and the Magic


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Atrium Wonder


----------



## MousseauMob

The good life - Castaway Cay Cabana 6


----------



## princessmommyx3

Grand Cayman


----------



## swooshbear




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Lei-making class


----------



## OKW Lover

BigJon said:


> Disney Fantasy in San Juan this past Wednesday...  View attachment 92163


We were there too!  Wonderful cruise and we loved OSJ.


----------



## Chernabog1940

"Emerald Lake" - Yukon Territory


----------



## MousseauMob

Magic before refurbishment


----------



## AVS10787

I adore looking at all your photos, thanks for sharing.

I'll be on the EBTA this Friday so i'll hopefully have some to share when I get back.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

view out porthole enroute to Hawaii


----------



## jenseib




----------



## OKW Lover

DSCN0584 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## MousseauMob

Clean Cup - Move Down!


----------



## BrytEydBelle




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Photo in our room - Walt & Lillian Disney onboard 1934


----------



## Evad

Le Spezia...


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## OKW Lover

DSC_0209 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Route 66 Wonder


----------



## MousseauMob

Who wants to be a Mouseketeer


----------



## Chernabog1940

Detail from Gaudi's _La Sagrada Familia_ cathedral in Barcelona, Spain - pre-WBTA


----------



## princessmommyx3

St. Maarten


----------



## OKW Lover

Pulling out of Port Canaveral



DSC_0027 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## MousseauMob

Game show... can't recall the name.


----------



## MousseauMob

Tracy Arm


----------



## Evad

Eze France...






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## princessmommyx3

.


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Evad

Villefranche...


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder in Sitka


----------



## tinkmom2

We had a very memorable night on Golden Mickey' night.  I took my daughter to the shop and found a Golden Mickey to pose with. We them made it to the theater and Claire was the second in line to talk to RR. She was on the screen in the theater and when she walked in, everyone clapped and called her a star. She was so happy! (She's the girl in the blue dress second after the kids in the Pj's.


----------



## Evad

Villefranche...


----------



## mhconley

Martin


----------



## MousseauMob

Sitka Resident


----------



## MousseauMob

Missed posting yesterday so adding a second today to make up for it. I hope no one minds. 

Sitka Sea Cave


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Peterhof*, St. Petersburg, Russia


----------



## MousseauMob

Mendenhall Glacier


----------



## Evad

View of Barcelona from our hotel...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## princessmommyx3

St. Thomas


----------



## psac

Chernabog1940 said:


> *Peterhof*, St. Petersburg, Russia



Am I the only one who thinks there is something ummmmmm...... Non-Disney about this statue?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Carvery Dinner in Cabanas on the Magic.


----------



## MousseauMob

Mendenhall ice


----------



## noahdove

How did you get to hold the ice, just curious?


----------



## Maurice12

http://bit.ly/disneydreamline


----------



## tltay2005

psac said:


> Am I the only one who thinks there is something ummmmmm...... Non-Disney about this statue?



No, I also saw it and had to do a double take to make sure of what I was looking at!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wavebands


----------



## Chernabog1940

Something more Disney!


Disney *Dream *elevator shaft


----------



## MousseauMob

noahdove said:


> How did you get to hold the ice, just curious?


Fished it out of the lake, or I should say our very nice tour guide fished it out of the lake when he saw my DD going in after it. Holding it was one thing, by my DS's friend licked some ice - ewww.


----------



## jenseib

psac said:


> Am I the only one who thinks there is something ummmmmm...... Non-Disney about this statue?



I am so glad it wasn't just me whose mind went that way.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940

psac said:


> Am I the only one who thinks there is something ummmmmm...... Non-Disney about this statue?





tltay2005 said:


> No, I also saw it and had to do a double take to make sure of what I was looking at!





jenseib said:


> I am so glad it wasn't just me whose mind went that way.




Here is the reverse angle of my previously posted picture.  I promise not to include any more 18th century fountains of mermen ripping apart the jaws of sea serpents in any of my future posts.


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Evad

Deck 7 on the Magic before the refurb....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Important Info (Dream)


----------



## GreyStr0ke




----------



## tinkerone

Evad said:


> Deck 7 on the Magic before the refurb....


This was by far my favorite spot from all the ships!  reading territory.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## princessmommyx3




----------



## ShellB8585




----------



## jlynch924

Dream carpet


----------



## Chernabog1940

Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## MousseauMob

Magic


----------



## psac

ShellB8585 said:


> View attachment 98294



Awesome pic, already booked a 2016 sailing out of NY the first day it just went on sale. Love this picture.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Alice in Wonderland on Funnelvision


----------



## PizzieDuster

princessmommyx3 said:


> View attachment 98293



I hope you put this in a frame!  Beautiful!


----------



## princessmommyx3

PizzieDuster said:


> I hope you put this in a frame!  Beautiful!



Thanks!  I haven't framed it yet, but it was on the front of our Christmas card last year.  The text right below the girls said "Wishing You Holiday Cheer!"


----------



## El Cid 94

Disney Dream Pirate Night


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## swooshbear

Got up early this morning to see the Disney Wonder sail under the Golden Gate Bridge. We were just on the back-to-back San Diego cruises, it's funny how most of the crew said they want to go shopping at Ross in Union Square.


----------



## ajmomouse




----------



## MousseauMob

Magic


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Animators Palette on Pirate night.


----------



## admepo




----------



## MousseauMob

Magic


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Interior panel in elevator - Wonder


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Disney Fantasy up close.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

St Petersburg​


----------



## Chernabog1940

Barcelona Harbor -- floating "snowman"


----------



## Chernabog1940

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> View attachment 98867
> View attachment 98868
> View attachment 98870
> 
> St Petersburg​




We really enjoyed our time in St. Peteersburg.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## GoofyNewfie

One of my favourite sights on board.


----------



## gumbypee

I JUSTniticed back of chairs in Animator's Palate!!!! I was on magic 2012 but do not remember that!!! Cute


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Chernabog1940 said:


> We really enjoyed our time in St. Peteersburg.



Yes a fantastic place and we are going back in July two full days and one evening touring with a private tour including the Fabege museum and a private boat trip on the canals and..., a helicopter flight over the city.

It's going to be great. I will be posting live photos on a blog.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

gumbypee said:


> I JUSTniticed back of chairs in Animator's Palate!!!! I was on magic 2012 but do not remember that!!! Cute


Yes they are!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Chernabog1940

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes a fantastic place and we are going back in July two full days and one evening touring with a private tour including the Fabege museum and a private boat trip on the canals and..., a helicopter flight over the city.
> 
> It's going to be great. I will be posting live photos on a blog.





Sounds like a fantastic  itinerary. Be sure to post your blog address.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Chernabog1940 said:


> Sounds like a fantastic  itinerary. Be sure to post your blog address.



Will do, It will have an advance surprise premier! It is up and under construction Now and we (3 of us) will be posting live bar from Russia.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*THE HERMITAGE ST PETERSBURG*

  ​


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*TSARSKOE SELO Catherines palace St Petersburg.*

  

  ​


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## MousseauMob

Magic Bridge


----------



## Evad

The Magic in the Med...


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Kahului, Maui, Hawaii


----------



## tinkerone

PrincessShmoo said:


> Kahului, Maui, Hawaii
> View attachment 99121



what beautiful background!  those mountains with the clouds are stunning.  makes me rethink Hawaii.
would love to see any more you have of it.  thanks for posting.


----------



## brianvdb




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*Peterhof St Petersburg.*

    ​


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*Peterhof St Petersburg.


 
 



 
 
 
 
 *​


----------



## Frozen2014

princessmommyx3 said:


> View attachment 98293



OMG...that's so awesome!


----------



## Chernabog1940

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> *Peterhof St Petersburg.*
> 
> View attachment 99204​




The fountains look sooooo much better when they are flowing.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Chernabog1940 said:


> The fountains look sooooo much better when they are flowing.



Yes the fountains are fantastic everyone should go there once, there is so much water going up, it cools the air significantly


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## MousseauMob

1 Ducky






2 Ducky


----------



## princessmommyx3

Castaway Cay


----------



## PizzieDuster

Disney Fantasy.  You are so lucky.  Thank you for your pictures.  I can live through you   Did you do a trip report?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

PizzieDuster said:


> Disney Fantasy.  You are so lucky.  Thank you for your pictures.  I can live through you   Did you do a trip report?



THANK YOU

I have posted these as I know many are looking forward to the upcoming Northern Europe cruises. Or may be tempted to book last minute. 

I have trip reports on blogs for the Fantasy back to back, Alaska and last years Med 12 night cruise, lots of photos and navigators.

This years Baltic cruise will be on a live blog. 

*Tallinn Estonia*


----------



## Chernabog1940

Dover, England -- embarkation/debarkation port for the Baltic cruises.
[Yes, those are the famous White Cliffs of Dover in the background.]

The plaque is given to a ship on its first entry into a port.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Chernabog1940 said:


> Dover, England -- embarkation/debarkation port for the Baltic cruises.
> [Yes, those are the famous White Cliffs of Dover in the background.]
> 
> The plaque is given to a ship on its first entry into a port.


Great shot.


----------



## Chernabog1940

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Great shot.




Thanks.


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder


----------



## mhconley

Sailing home from Castaway Cay... (looking down from deck 9)


Martin


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Floor in bathroom near Beach Blanket Buffet (OK, so I thought it was interesting)


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*Oslo Norway 


     *​


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*Copenhagen 

       *​


----------



## lucianam

The Disney Magic in Castaway Cay, our day in paradise was absolutely perfect  (last March)


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Hawaii


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*Stockholm Sweden 

          

*​


----------



## southerngirl528

Great pix!!!


----------



## sy2902

Some amazing pictures in here - I have always been afraid to take my DSLR


----------



## Chernabog1940

SEATTLE





[debarkation port of our Alaskan cruise]


----------



## PrincessShmoo

sy2902 said:


> Some amazing pictures in here - I have always been afraid to take my DSLR


I just use my little point and shoot.  I have an (older) Kodak model and a newer Panasonic Lumix (waterproof).


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*Baltic Sea sunsets. 

  *​


----------



## jtkboston

In Cabanas on the Fantasy


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Hawaii


----------



## PrincessShmoo

WELCOME!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jtkboston

St. Thomas at the top of the Skyride


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*St Petersburg

     *​


----------



## Chernabog1940

Entering San Francisco - early morning





re-positioning cruise -- LA to Vancouver


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Pacific to Hawaii


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Donna3271

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes a fantastic place and we are going back in July two full days and one evening touring with a private tour including the Fabege museum and a private boat trip on the canals and..., a helicopter flight over the city.
> 
> It's going to be great. I will be posting live photos on a blog.



DF,
I loved your blog last summer! Looking forward to this summer as well!!! Watch those internet minutes!!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Ah, it's great to be a 'local'....


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Donna3271 said:


> DF,
> I loved your blog last summer! Looking forward to this summer as well!!! Watch those internet minutes!!!



Thank you. This years will be better, it's  in construction ,we hope to improve on photos and do more. Look out for.... To Russia with mickey bars... Coming soon.


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Dover England from the Disney Magic.


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - had to take this picture because I've never seen a hall this empty before.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*Barcelona.*




la sagrada familia

 ​


----------



## Chernabog1940

_Disney _*Dream*


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cinque Terre, Italy.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## rhinodadz

Palo - chocolate souffle


----------



## Chernabog1940

rhinodadz said:


> Palo - chocolate souffle
> 
> View attachment 100581




Not only the chocolate souffle, but a hidden Mickey as well.


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Ensenada


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Trera

Castaway Cay outside our cabana in May


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

cinque terre


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Palo *-- before the _Magic _re-imagination.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Found on Lahainia sidewalk


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Monte Carlo. Monaco.


----------



## beckylola

rhinodadz said:


> Palo - chocolate souffle
> 
> View attachment 100581


Do they have this at the Fantasy brunch? Or just dinner?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

beckylola said:


> Do they have this at the Fantasy brunch? Or just dinner?


It's only on the Palo dinner menu.


----------



## beckylola

PrincessShmoo said:


> It's only on the Palo dinner menu.



Ah.  Thanks.


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder


----------



## rhinodadz

Wonder - 2003


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Antibes France.


----------



## canyoncam

Cabo San Lucas


----------



## Chernabog1940

_Disney_ *Wonder*


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Hawaii


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Rome.


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Lahaina Banyan Tree


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Lahaina beach


----------



## jenseib




----------



## MousseauMob

PrincessShmoo said:


> Lahaina beach
> View attachment 101077


The angle of this fascinates me! Were you just standing or higher up?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

MousseauMob said:


> The angle of this fascinates me! Were you just standing or higher up?


Here I am just before I took that picture.  Over the edge of the wall to the left is where the beach/water is.  So I was looking down at it, about 10-15 feet above.


----------



## MousseauMob

PrincessShmoo said:


> Here I am just before I took that picture.  Over the edge of the wall to the left is where the beach/water is.  So I was looking down at it, about 10-15 feet above.
> View attachment 101103


Thanks! Great shot!


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Changing of the Guards*  --  Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Rome


----------



## elittleton

Dream from Stingray beach when storm hit Castaway Cay.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*Athens *


----------



## Bill B.

On the Wonder right now heading to Ketchikan.

Yesterday's picture from our whale watching tour


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Bill B. said:


> On the Wonder right now heading to Ketchikan.
> 
> Yesterday's picture from our whale watching tour



Brilliant shot, so clever when in flight...


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Pearl Harbor


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

The Wonder in Maui


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Rome​


----------



## Chernabog1940

St. Maarten


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Athens

​


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Hilo


----------



## Chernabog1940

St. Maarten


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*Athens *​


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Hawaii


----------



## jenseib




----------



## southerngirl528

Loving the pix of the Wonder in Hawaii in 2012!!! I was on the October sailing that year and can't wait to return Sept 17th on the beautiful Wonder!!! Aloha!


----------



## mmouse37

This may be hard to see but it is of two adult geese and their three babies sitting on the bulbous bow of the Magic while we were docked in Manhattan on May 18.



Here is a different view:

 



MJ


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Bad Doberan Monestary*, Warnemunde, Germany


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Deck 4 - Wonder


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

PrincessShmoo said:


> Deck 4 - Wonder
> View attachment 101586


Just love the loungers on Deck 4!!


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Hawaii


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Greek coast at 10 pm at night.


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Happy Birthday, Donald
*


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Evad

The Wonder in Vancouver last Monday....


----------



## rhinodadz

Aquaduck on the Dream


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad

Tracy Arm.....


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Town crier in Victoria, B.C*., as he met our re-positioning cruise.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib




----------



## kbovenizer

Sunrise near St. Thomas from the veranda.  I miss it!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Skagway


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - NU'UANU PALI Lookout


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Athens


----------



## Evad

Port of Vancouver...


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Ice cream station on the Wonder - getting ready for the day


----------



## mmouse37

Donald just chillin on the May 2015 EBTA

MJ


----------



## PrincessShmoo

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 101900
> 
> Donald just chillin on the May 2015 EBTA
> 
> MJ


I love it.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## kbovenizer

Magen's Bay - St. Thomas


----------



## mmouse37

MM on top of my Sundae for dessert!!  Yum!!

MJ


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Athens


----------



## Chernabog1940

*White Pass and Yukon Railroad*


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Hawaii


----------



## Evad

Canada Place Cruise terminal...


----------



## jtkboston

MousseauMob said:


> Wonder - Hawaii


Oops, why is she underwater !?!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Goofy's Galley - Wonder


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Skagway


----------



## Evad

On to Alaska....


----------



## MousseauMob

jtkboston said:


> Oops, why is she underwater !?!


 Oops, I should have clarified. Wonder - Hawaii - Submarine excursion to shipwreck "not the Wonder" in Maui.


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Hawaii - In honor of opening day, this is from a movie tour we did.

"*Welcome to Jurassic Park*"


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cabanas.


----------



## mmouse37

Self Explanatory!!!

MJ


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Villains Tonight  *[when it was 'legal']


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## rescuetink

Chernabog1940 said:


> *Villains Tonight  *[when it was 'legal']



I can't wait to get back on board and see this show!!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Athens.


----------



## SrisonS

Welcome to Castaway Cay! by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Evad

Crossing under the Lions Gate Bridge Vancouver....


----------



## mmouse37

Ship Atrium Statues (these were on Deck 5 of the Magic as you walk through  the "Gallery" on the EBTA).

MJ


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Hawaii


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*Athens

 *​


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Another slightly different view of Dover taken this time five years ago on the Magics first visit to Dover.


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Happy Flag Day*


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Bill B.

Vancouver skyline. This was our return to port. My how I wish we would have had just one day during our cruise that looked like this


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Hawaii


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## noahdove

BillB, what type of weather did you have?


----------



## Bill B.

When we sailed away from Vancouver it was raining and it didn't stop until we were on our way back to Vancouver on our last day. Here's a review if you want to look at it.

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?14519-June-1-8-2015-Disney-Wonder-to-Alaska


----------



## Bill B.

noahdove said:


> BillB, what type of weather did you have?



When we sailed away from Vancouver it was raining and it didn't quit until our last day on the way back to Vancouver. Here is a review of our trip if you want to look at it.

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?14519-June-1-8-2015-Disney-Wonder-to-Alaska

We still had a great time though.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Bill B. said:


> When we sailed away from Vancouver it was raining and it didn't quit until our last day on the way back to Vancouver. Here is a review of our trip if you want to look at it.
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?14519-June-1-8-2015-Disney-Wonder-to-Alaska
> 
> We still had a great time though.


I'm sorry you didn't have better weather, but it definitely points up that the weather in Alaska is quite variable.  I've seen reports from some people that it's always sunny and warm there (not our experience).


----------



## Chernabog1940

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> View attachment 102847




As with the lobby at the Polynesian, the re-imagined atrium looked better before.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Back to the pictures on the picture 
Thread.

Rome


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Hawaii


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## tltay2005

Santa was on our Dream cruise!


----------



## tltay2005

On the Dream, Cabana's outside deck.  He was waiting for someone to leave their plate unattended.


----------



## tltay2005

From our dinner table at Enchanted Garden.


----------



## Chernabog1940

After posting pictures on these Boards for almost a year, I thought I would post a couple that transcended all of them. These two photos were taken at the 1st Official Disneyana Convention held in 1992 at Walt Disney World. To the left in the top picture is Ward Kimball, with Frank Thomas to the right. In the lower picture Ollie Johnston is on the left and Marc Davis is on the right. These were the last four surviving members of Disney’s famous “Nine Old Men.”

Walt Disney once famously said that, “It all started with a mouse.” However, without these gentlemen [and others like them], Disney would not be where it is today.

Ward Kimball [died 2002] animated the Cheshire Cat, Jiminy Cricket, and the eponymous song from The Three Caballeros. He went on to design the tableaux in the World of Motion at Walt Disney World. He was atrain buff and had a full-sized, working  locmotive in his back yard.

Frank Thomas [died 2004] animated Thumper, Captain Hook, and Lady and the Tramp at Tony’s. He was a life-long friend of Ollie Johnston’s - having met in college.

Ollie Johnston [died 2008] animated Rufus in the Rescuers, Prince John, and Mr. Smee. He, along with Frank Tomas, wrote the definitive ‘bible’ on animation techniques - Disney  Animation: The Illusion of Life.

Marc Davis [died 2000] animated Tinker Bell, Maleficent, and Cruella De Vil. He was also an imagineer, designing the scenes in the Jungle Cruise, the Country Bear Jamboree, and the [pre-Jack Sparrow] Pirates of the Carribean. It is his art work in the ‘stretching room’ of the Haunted Mansion.

At that first Disneyana Convention there were 500 registrants. More than 2/3 had no idea who these elderly men were - even after the presentation pictured above.  I had the opportunity to meet and talk with these Legends [one in particular], and thought I would pass along some info to those who might not know who these men were.

Now back to the usual pictures.


----------



## southerngirl528

Wow, Chernabog. Fabulous, fabulous pix of these brilliant, talented and charming men who brought so much joy to so many with their art and story work. They certainly left a void when they departed this life. Many thanks for sharing the great photos!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## jenseib




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tltay2005

Bathrooms outside of Evolution.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## mmouse37

Chernabog1940 said:


> After posting pictures on these Boards for almost a year, I thought I would post a couple that transcended all of them. These two photos were taken at the 1st Official Disneyana Convention held in 1992 at Walt Disney World. To the left in the top picture is Ward Kimball, with Frank Thomas to the right. In the lower picture Ollie Johnston is on the left and Marc Davis is on the right. These were the last four surviving members of Disney’s famous “Nine Old Men.”
> 
> Walt Disney once famously said that, “It all started with a mouse.” However, without these gentlemen [and others like them], Disney would not be where it is today.
> 
> Ward Kimball [died 2002] animated the Cheshire Cat, Jiminy Cricket, and the eponymous song from The Three Caballeros. He went on to design the tableaux in the World of Motion at Walt Disney World. He was atrain buff and had a full-sized, working  locmotive in his back yard.
> 
> Frank Thomas [died 2004] animated Thumper, Captain Hook, and Lady and the Tramp at Tony’s. He was a life-long friend of Ollie Johnston’s - having met in college.
> 
> Ollie Johnston [died 2008] animated Rufus in the Rescuers, Prince John, and Mr. Smee. He, along with Frank Tomas, wrote the definitive ‘bible’ on animation techniques - Disney  Animation: The Illusion of Life.
> 
> Marc Davis [died 2000] animated Tinker Bell, Maleficent, and Cruella De Vil. He was also an imagineer, designing the scenes in the Jungle Cruise, the Country Bear Jamboree, and the [pre-Jack Sparrow] Pirates of the Carribean. It is his art work in the ‘stretching room’ of the Haunted Mansion.
> 
> At that first Disneyana Convention there were 500 registrants. More than 2/3 had no idea who these elderly men were - even after the presentation pictured above.  I had the opportunity to meet and talk with these Legends [one in particular], and thought I would pass along some info to those who might not know who these men were.
> 
> Now back to the usual pictures.



I was at that Convention!!!  Loved it and I did know who those men were!!!  Also went to the next one out in Disneyland and had a very long discussion with Annette Funicello's mom.  She was telling how she couldn't understand why people were going through her trash at the curb of her house.  She said she had cleaned out Annette's room and put the things at the curb.  We were cracking up!!

Back to photos....but had to share that.

MJ


----------



## mmouse37

Ice Bar in Oslo, Norway

MJ


----------



## tltay2005

Deck 4 on the Dream, my favorite spot.


----------



## tltay2005

Paradise!


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## TutuWahineLV

mmouse37 said:


> This may be hard to see but it is of two adult geese and their three babies sitting on the bulbous bow of the Magic while we were docked in Manhattan on May 18.
> 
> View attachment 101556
> 
> Here is a different view:
> 
> View attachment 101557
> 
> 
> 
> MJ


I LOVE that first view...looks like a piece of art that deserves a wall of its own.!!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## canyoncam




----------



## Evad




----------



## SrisonS

The Dead of Night on Deck 11 by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Hawaii


----------



## mmouse37

Literally in the MIDDLE of the Atlantic on the EBTA!!!!

MJ


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## tweis

A view of the sunset from the Magic-Bahamas


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Hawaii


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

The way in/out.


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Barcelona, Spain*


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Pulling in the gangway - Kauai


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## mmouse37

Stavanger, Norway.  Goats on shore from our * Lysefjord * boat trip excursion.

MJ


----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Chernabog1940

Juneau, Alaska


----------



## jenseib

Chernabog1940 said:


> Juneau, Alaska


 
Did you do a whale watching excursion?  We are wanting to do one , but one of my friends says I shouldn't because I will see plenty from the ship....I don't want to miss them though.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940

jenseib said:


> Did you do a whale watching excursion?  We are wanting to do one , but one of my friends says I shouldn't because I will see plenty from the ship....I don't want to miss them though.




We did the DCL tour that included whale watching, lunch, and Mendenhall glacier.  While we did see whales from the ship, if you want to get close to them, you'll have to take a tour - either through DCL or privately.  Just being that close to the whales was fantastic.


----------



## MousseauMob

jenseib said:


> Did you do a whale watching excursion?  We are wanting to do one , but one of my friends says I shouldn't because I will see plenty from the ship....I don't want to miss them though.


I would recommend doing an excursion. I've sailed Alaska 4 times and only once have I seen a whale from the ship and it was really far away. On the excursion I was close enough to photograph a newly identified whale fluke that was added to the Juneau catalog.  Having said that, I know others that told me they have seen whales from the ship, I was never that fortunate. On the excursions, you are guaranteed a sighting. 

Back to pictures - Wonder - Hawaii - cooking demonstration


----------



## Evad

Tracy Arm Sawyer Glacier up close.....


----------



## Chernabog1940

"A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away..." was Vancouver


----------



## SrisonS

The Pelican View by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Animator's Palate - Wonder


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Chernabog1940

_Disney _*Wonder *-- early one foggy morning


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*Lets go shopping........*


  

  ​


----------



## Evad




----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Hawaii


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Hawaii - Old Lahaina Luau


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Night-night


----------



## disneyfaninaz

The Magic in Geiranger, Norway, June 10, 2015


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

disneyfaninaz said:


> The Magic in Geiranger, Norway, June 10, 2015




Wow..... just wow!!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cabana 5 Castaway Cay.


----------



## cheermom2four

disneyfaninaz said:


> The Magic in Geiranger, Norway, June 10, 2015



Ohmy goodness what a view and its so beautifule there!!!


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Tower Bridge, London* -- pre-Baltic Cruise


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Chernabog1940 said:


> *Tower Bridge, London* -- pre-Baltic Cruise


I feel at home and it wasn't raining.....


----------



## disneyfaninaz

The Magic in Ålesund, Norway on June 9, 2015.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

disneyfaninaz said:


> The Magic in Ålesund, Norway on June 9, 2015.




Very nice.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

D Lounge Reimagined Magic.​


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Vancouver


----------



## Evad

Entering Tracy Arm Alaska...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Arriving in Honolulu


----------



## insureman

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 103808
> 
> Stavanger, Norway.  Goats on shore from our * Lysefjord * boat trip excursion.
> 
> MJ


I believe we were on the same tour boat MJ. Thought it was funny when they tried to feed the goats but the seagulls took most of the the crackers from the rocks.


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Alaska


----------



## disneyfaninaz

The Disney Magic in Bergen, Norway on June 11, 2015.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Evad

From our Eastern Caribbean cruise........


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Evad said:


> From our *Eastern Caribbean* cruise........


Huh?  That must have been one long cruise.


----------



## MousseauMob

Evad said:


> From our Eastern Caribbean cruise........



 and I thought it was weird to have a desert on an Alaskan cruise.


----------



## disneyfaninaz




----------



## Bill B.

My wife on the Cliff Walk at Capilano Park in Vancouver. Great park to visit while waiting on the Wonder to pick you up


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Sunrise in Honolulu


----------



## mmouse37

insureman said:


> I believe we were on the same tour boat MJ. Thought it was funny when they tried to feed the goats but the seagulls took most of the the crackers from the rocks.



Yes!!!  Ducky Williams was on the tour as well!!  We took a pic for him and his group!!  Enjoyed the trip and really enjoyed the waffles!!

MJ


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Nice to see them, to see them nice!


----------



## insureman

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 104765
> 
> Yes!!!  Ducky Williams was on the tour as well!!  We took a pic for him and his group!!  Enjoyed the trip and really enjoyed the waffles!!
> 
> MJ


The waffles were really good. I wasn't sure about the sour cream and jam but the combination was great.


----------



## Robin"D"

some pics from the 2015 EBTA


----------



## Robin"D"

some pics from N.Baltic 

 Sorry about the McDonalds, had to


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Alaska


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Castaway.


----------



## Chernabog1940

Alaska


----------



## Evad

The Wonder in Alaska....


----------



## Cptnkirky

Chernabog1940 said:


> After posting pictures on these Boards for almost a year, I thought I would post a couple that transcended all of them. These two photos were taken at the 1st Official Disneyana Convention held in 1992 at Walt Disney World. To the left in the top picture is Ward Kimball, with Frank Thomas to the right. In the lower picture Ollie Johnston is on the left and Marc Davis is on the right. These were the last four surviving members of Disney’s famous “Nine Old Men.”
> 
> Walt Disney once famously said that, “It all started with a mouse.” However, without these gentlemen [and others like them], Disney would not be where it is today.
> 
> Ward Kimball [died 2002] animated the Cheshire Cat, Jiminy Cricket, and the eponymous song from The Three Caballeros. He went on to design the tableaux in the World of Motion at Walt Disney World. He was atrain buff and had a full-sized, working  locmotive in his back yard.
> 
> Frank Thomas [died 2004] animated Thumper, Captain Hook, and Lady and the Tramp at Tony’s. He was a life-long friend of Ollie Johnston’s - having met in college.
> 
> Ollie Johnston [died 2008] animated Rufus in the Rescuers, Prince John, and Mr. Smee. He, along with Frank Tomas, wrote the definitive ‘bible’ on animation techniques - Disney  Animation: The Illusion of Life.
> 
> Marc Davis [died 2000] animated Tinker Bell, Maleficent, and Cruella De Vil. He was also an imagineer, designing the scenes in the Jungle Cruise, the Country Bear Jamboree, and the [pre-Jack Sparrow] Pirates of the Carribean. It is his art work in the ‘stretching room’ of the Haunted Mansion.
> 
> At that first Disneyana Convention there were 500 registrants. More than 2/3 had no idea who these elderly men were - even after the presentation pictured above.  I had the opportunity to meet and talk with these Legends [one in particular], and thought I would pass along some info to those who might not know who these men were.
> 
> Now back to the usual pictures.



This is awesome, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## grimgrinnin

Disney Wonder pulling into Canada Place


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Aloha Tower


----------



## insureman

Stavanger Norway.Lysefjord tour.

[GALLERY=] [/GALLERY]


----------



## Robin"D"

insureman said:


> Stavanger Norway.Lysefjord tour.
> 
> [GALLERY=]View attachment 104944 [/GALLERY]




Did you get to drink the Falls Water?


----------



## Robin"D"

Stavanger Norway. Lysefjord tour. Our Boat hitting the side of the falls to collect water for us to try out
and it was pretty good


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Alaska


----------



## jlynch924

Evad said:


> Crossing under the Lions Gate Bridge Vancouver....
> I LOVE the effects you use on your photos!


----------



## grimgrinnin

Lions Gate Bridge in the distance from the Pan Pacific Hotel


----------



## Chernabog1940

Tortola, BVI


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Villefrance France.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

One of the towel bins being fixed:


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Skagway Alaska


----------



## grimgrinnin

Wonder docked at Canada Place as seen from Pan Pacific lobby


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Lysefjord Bridge in Stavanger, Norway.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## jenseib




----------



## MousseauMob

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Skagway Alaska
> 
> 
> View attachment 105375


Where's all the people? How did you get rid of all the people?


----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Alaska


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MousseauMob said:


> Where's all the people? How did you get rid of all the people?



Oh I have that effect.


----------



## Evad

jlynch924 Thank you!!!

The Wonder in Alaska....


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Madeira *


----------



## grimgrinnin

Vancouver


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## MousseauMob

Wonder - Alaska - Canada Place


----------



## Evad




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Evad

On our way to Fraser BC. to catch this train that will take us through the White Pass Trail...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Copenhagen


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

From the deck 10 forward elevator lobby, looking aft (see the horns?) - Wonder


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Coming into St Petersburg Cruise terminal on a damp and early morning, very overcast. It got a lot better later.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

St Isaac's St Petersburg.


----------



## Chernabog1940

*Bad Doberan Monastery*, Warnemunde, Germany


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Remy...


----------



## Evad

Looks like a busy day on Granville Island Vancouver....


----------



## jenseib




----------



## grimgrinnin

grim


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Evad

Capilano Suspension Bridge.....


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Chernabog1940

*St. Paul's Cathedral*, London - pre-Baltic cruise


----------



## mmouse37

Rosenborg Castle Jewel Room, Copenhagen

MJ


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Chernabog1940 said:


> *St. Paul's Cathedral*, London - pre-Baltic cruise


That is a difficult shot re the proximity of buildings and traffic inc double deck buses.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

mmouse37 said:


> View attachment 106359
> 
> Rosenborg Castle Jewel Room, Copenhagen
> 
> MJ


Very nice!  Loved this room! I'm such a sucker for shiny jewelry!


----------



## grimgrinnin




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Evad

Juneau Alaska...


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## grimgrinnin




----------



## Evad

Happy Canada Day!!!

English Bay Vancouver, a must see area before your Alaskan cruise....


----------



## SrisonS

Castaway Cay Watersports by Scott Smith, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## drclaws




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Barcelona.


----------



## grimgrinnin

"Photography is a lie." - Josh Humphrey


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Palo dinner, in room.


----------



## Evad

Auke Bay Juneau Alaska....


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Chernabog1940

*Happy Independence Day*


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Evad

The White Pass trail Skagway Alaska...


----------



## drclaws

Ketchikan, Alaska - Sunset at 10:00 p.m.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Greece.... Thinking of you today!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Chernabog1940

Madeira


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

​


----------



## grimgrinnin




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## El Cid 94




----------



## Evad

Cruising the inside passage Alaska...


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Eze France


----------



## Bill B.

CC, wish I was laying there in the shade this morning...


----------



## grimgrinnin




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

OK taken from Palo, there is a whale there if you look for it, but too fast for me.


----------



## Evad

Mandenhall Glacier....






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Disney Dream


----------



## BLTtinkerbell




----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Disney Dream ready for July 4th


----------



## Evad

The Wonder in Juneau.....


----------



## Bill B.

Wonder in Skagway (looks like January instead of June)


----------



## grimgrinnin

I wish I would stop posting pictures that are unpublished....


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Posted * live* Dover 5.30 am 10th July.


----------



## aan1701

Thought I would post what I call the picture of relation form the WBPC this year. A pic of a beer on my balcony watching the sea go by. Ahhhh. Relaxation at its best.


----------



## KristiMc

Takshanuk Mountain Trail 4x4 excursion Haines, AK


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Posted *live* today.

So I have uploaded 150 odd photos so far from today.

Better ones now available. , the ones above were from my cell/mobile IPhone. 

These are on:-

An edited selection on this thread.

Or all on this blog.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## kimmer1850

[URL=http://s325.photobucket.com/user/kimmer1850/media/Mobile%20Uploads/FB_IMG_1436539581444.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## grimgrinnin

Trying again...


----------



## jenseib

cast97 by Jennifer Dowling, on Flickr




cast98 by Jennifer Dowling, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Big ship, small boat, taken today.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

The Dream docked at Castaway Cay.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Dover Castle and Magic behind in the harbour.


----------



## KristiMc

Alaska sea day


----------



## grimgrinnin

Sawyer Glacier


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Light on Dream


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Evad

Disney Wonder....


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib




----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Rain Forest


----------



## mmouse37

The first Disney Store in the Netherlands....Copenhagen, Denmark.  Of course I had to go in!!!

Edited to add that I was mistaken above.  It is the first Disney Store in Scandinavia, not the Netherlands!!!

MJ


----------



## adamki

mmouse37 said:


> The first Disney Store in the Netherlands....Copenhagen, Denmark. Of course I had to go in!!!



Denmark is *not* the Netherlands.  

What most Americans call Holland is really the Netherlands and the people who live there are Dutch, Holland is a region that forms the west coast of the Netherlands. Denmark is part of Scandinavia and the people who live in Denmark are Danes.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

And this is London England this afternoon. Pre and post DCL cruisers here.



Kings Cross Harry Potter platform.


----------



## Evad

Mixology on the Wonder.. Before the class the seas seemed really smooth but after the class the waves seem to pick up a bit......


----------



## grimgrinnin




----------



## mmouse37

adamki said:


> Denmark is *not* the Netherlands.
> 
> What most Americans call Holland is really the Netherlands and the people who live there are Dutch, Holland is a region that forms the west coast of the Netherlands. Denmark is part of Scandinavia and the people who live in Denmark are Danes.



Thanks for the Geography lesson.  I edited my post above.  First Disney Store in Scandinavia!!!  What the CM probably told me in the store and I messed it up.

MJ


----------



## adamki

mmouse37 said:


> First Disney Store in Scandinavia!!!


There you go!  

I was in Copenhagen a few years ago and the Disney store was, apparently, new at the time. As we passed, I said, "Hey, a Disney store!" ... a local heard me and told me, in no uncertain terms, that the store would never last there because Danes don't want that stuff. Looks like the Mouse knew better


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Face to face docked. Princess ship.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Welcome Home! I was very happy to see this on my cabin door


----------



## Chernabog1940




----------



## tltay2005




----------



## Evad

Disney Wonder in Ketchikan....


----------



## mmouse37

On the Fantasy


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Barcelona


----------



## jenseib




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## grimgrinnin

Skagway


----------



## Evad

Stanley Park Vancouver....


----------



## jlynch924

Back in the day, when Castaway Cay had another ship docked...


----------



## grimgrinnin

Skagway


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## arielchickenofthesea

Deleted  due to faulty photo link.. sorry


----------



## Evad

Creek St. Ketchikan Alaska...


----------



## arnie512

Evad said:


> Creek St. Ketchikan Alaska...


Your pictures are lovely. How do you get this effect? Camera setting? Photo shop?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Evad

arnie512 said:


> Your pictures are lovely. How do you get this effect? Camera setting? Photo shop?



Thank you so much!! Most of my shots are handheld hdr shots. They are a 3 shot overlay put together in photomatix.


----------



## Evad

The Wonder...


----------



## grimgrinnin

grim


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Pizza Hut!


----------



## Evad

Disney Wonder...


----------



## Chernabog1940

_Disney_* MAGIC*


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Going to Greece.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## grimgrinnin




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Chernabog1940

Out of Juneau, Alaska


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## Evad

Ketchikan Alaska...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

*I just started DCL Picture of the Day - Part 6 since this thread is past the page limit and posts of previous DCL Picture of the day threads and may cause the boards to slow down, 

Can we all now post there on a brand new sparking thread!!!!!*


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Can everyone please post on the new thread

LINK


----------



## dcassetta

Evad said:


> Ketchikan Alaska...


.  

Your pictures are so incredible that I would be perfectly happy with an Evad (Dave) picture of the day thread.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Agree Evad/ Dave is a great photographer. 

Can everyone please post on the new thread

LINK


----------



## Evad

dcassetta said:


> .
> 
> Your pictures are so incredible that I would be perfectly happy with an Evad (Dave) picture of the day thread.



Thank you so much!! You are way to kind!

Now onto the new thread before Andrew yells at us again......


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Evad said:


> Thank you so much!! You are way to kind!
> 
> Now onto the new thread before Andrew yells at us again......





Dave you deserve the praise!!!!!!











*END OF PART FIVE.*


----------



## vanessa3198

Disney Fantasy on January 30, 2016
Eastern Caribbean Cruise

This was taken on the extra sea day after the ship lost a motor.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

vanessa3198 said:


> View attachment 198426 Disney Fantasy on January 30, 2016
> Eastern Caribbean Cruise
> 
> This was taken on the extra sea day after the ship lost a motor.


Very nice.  We have a part 6 going, no need to post on part 5.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/dcl-picture-of-the-day-part-6.3430713/


----------



## CamColt

I am going to lock this thread now, since part 6 is active.


----------

